# Risen 2-Test: Ein atmosphärisch dichtes Rollenspiel mit simplen Kämpfen und wenigen Bugs



## Peter Bathge (23. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Risen 2-Test: Ein atmosphärisch dichtes Rollenspiel mit simplen Kämpfen und wenigen Bugs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Risen 2-Test: Ein atmosphärisch dichtes Rollenspiel mit simplen Kämpfen und wenigen Bugs


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. April 2012)

Grafik- und KI-Fehler kann PB mit einem Patch beheben. Das sollte wohl kaum ein Problem sein. Was mich eher stört, sind die zu leichten Kämpfe, wie im Test beschrieben. Die zu leichte Kämpfe in Skyrim gegen die Drachen hat mich auch schon gestört. Da frag ich mich fast, ob es so gewollt ist, dass die Kämpfe so leicht sind. Ist ja nicht nur bei Risen 2 und Skyrim so. 

Aber ansonsten spricht der Test eindeutig für das Spiel, finde ich.


----------



## tomjane7 (23. April 2012)

Hört bitte auf, Spiele mit klaren Mängeln so hoch zu bewerten, auch wenn es von einem, zugegebenermaßen sympathischen, deutschen Entwickler kommt!
Außerdem fehlt dem Test ein wichtiger Absatz über die Qualität der Haupstory.
Der sollte spoilerfrei angehängt werden, wenn ihr es schon nicht mehr hinkriegt, einen zusammenhängenden Text, nicht nur ausformulierte Stichpunkte, zu verfassen.

Abgesehen davon sind die "Komfortfunktionen" anti-immersiv, Pause im Inventar und Kochen im Fenster gehen ja wohl gegen alles, wofür das Studio mal stand. Und da die Kämpfe zu einfach sind, geht viel vom Gothic-Charme verloren, als freies Wandern noch richtig gefährlich war.
Übrig bleibt ein Programm, das allenfalls für den virtuellen Spaziergang in mehreren kleinen Spielwelten, d. h. Inseln, taugt. Von gefährlicher Freiheit und Herausforderung keine Spur.
Also nein danke.

PS: Und Klettern nur an wenigen, vorgegebenen Stellen? Wie passt das zum Erkunden.
Irgendwie ist das einzige, was wirklich für das Spiel spricht, das atmosphärische Setting. Und selbst dafür ist die Grafik etwas schwachbrüstig.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Grafik- und KI-Fehler kann PB mit einem Patch beheben. Das sollte wohl kaum ein Problem sein.[...]


Davon ab, dass ich PB als Softwarefirma nicht mag, obwohl Gothic 2 + AddOn zu meinen Lieblingsspielen gehört:
erinnerst du dich an das Patch-Debakel von Gothic3?

Scheinbar scheint es doch ein Problem für PB zu sein, hier bestimmte Dinge nachträglich ver- bzw. auszubessern. Es mag richtig sein, dass JoWood an dem Debakel eine Mitschuld trägt, aber rein handwerklich ist PB immer noch für die Programmierung etc. zuständig.

Risen war mMn auch eher Durchschnitt ... und wenn ich jetzt bei Risen 2 schon wieder etwas von Bugs lesen, dann hört der Spass irgendwie auf.

Damit ich das hier etwas genauer erkläre: Gothic 3 konnte ich auch ohne die Fan Patches durchspielen, d.h. es gab da für mich auch keine Plotstopper Bugs, dafür genug andere ... Glitches, KI Macken etc. Das gabs dann auch in Risen und scheinbar jetzt auch wieder in Risen 2.


----------



## BladeWND (23. April 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt nur das Video angesehen. Wenn dort werden fast nur Mängel aufgezählt. Entweder ist das etwas unglücklich oder die Wertung passt nicht. Also so ganz komme ich da jetzt nicht mit.


----------



## skajkingdom (23. April 2012)

As I said from the beginning: it's gonna be a shit game.

Pirates ffs ...

Pffffffffffff


----------



## karsten2409 (23. April 2012)

Die scheinen ja nicht mal in der lage zu sein datt Spiel einigermaßen bugfrei raus zu bringen . Aber wichtig ist natürlich datt man direkt so lächerliche mini DLC´s für 10 € kaufen soll , , diese abzockerei geht für dieses Essener Verbrecher Unternehmen hoffentlich richtig in die Hose , es wäre sehr wünschenswert , denn viele wie auch ich werden diese Vertriebs Politik nicht unterstützen . Bleibt auf eurem Dreck sitzen bis ihr Wurzeln schlagt !


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. April 2012)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt dem Test ein wichtiger Absatz über die Qualität der Haupstory.
> Der sollte spoilerfrei angehängt werden, wenn ihr es schon nicht mehr hinkriegt, einen zusammenhängenden Text, nicht nur ausformulierte Stichpunkte, zu verfassen.


 
Wenn du einen ausformulierten Text lesen möchtest, empfehle ich dir den Kauf unseres Magazins. Hier auf der Webseite bieten wir extra nur eine stichpunktartige Zusammenfassung an - unter anderem auch, weil die Leser des Hefts nicht wollen, dass Tests und andere Artikel aus der PC Games zeitnah 1:1 im Netz landen.

Zur Story: Reicht dir das hier auf Seite 5 nicht?



> Die  Handlung beginnt mit packend, viele aufwändige Zwischensequenzen  bereiten die Bühne für einen mutmaßlich epischen Konflikt. Doch schon  bald geht der Geschichte die Puste aus, es fehlt die erzählerische Wucht  eines Mass Effect 3. Nur ein einziges Mal zog uns eine dramatische  Story-Entwicklung den Boden unter den Füßen weg. Für ein  Open-World-Rollenspiel geht die Geschichte jedoch noch in Ordnung,  besonders im Vergleich mit Risen und Skyrim.
> Einzig der Schluss  sorgt für massiven Unmut. Offensichtlich hat Piranha Bytes versucht, die  Fehler des Risen-Finales wettzumachen – im ersten Teil langweilten die  letzten zwei Stunden durch eine scheinbar endlose Aneinanderreihung von  Kämpfen in öden Tempelanlagen. Risen 2 macht den umgekehrten Fehler und  handelt das finale Duell zu hastig ab. Der Bosskampf besitzt keine  spielerische Herausforderung, ist aber zumindest kein kompletter  Fehlgriff wie die aufgezwungene Jump&Run-Einlage im ersten Risen.


----------



## burningbyte (23. April 2012)

Als alter Gothic Hase der alle Teile gespielt hat inkl. dem üblen 4er und dem unterhaltsamen Risen werde ich dieses Spiel ganz und gar auslassen. Alleine die Hol- und Bring Quests, ich kann es nicht mehr sehen und wenn mir der NPC das noch so sehr vermitteln will wie toll das ist und wie dramatisch das Gänseblümchenpflücken im Wald ist. Sorry, das Spielprinzip langweilt nur noch, ob mit Piraten oder sonst was. Und dann 86% für so nen Abklatsch.

IGN Wertung von 65% scheint da realistischer


----------



## CyberBone (23. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn du einen ausformulierten Text lesen möchtest, empfehle ich dir den Kauf unseres Magazins. Hier auf der Webseite bieten wir extra nur eine stichpunktartige Zusammenfassung an - unter anderem auch, weil die Leser des Hefts nicht wollen, dass Tests und andere Artikel aus der PC Games zeitnah 1:1 im Netz landen.
> 
> Zur Story: Reicht dir das hier auf Seite 5 nicht?



Ja, da gebe ich dir gern Recht Peter 
Ist ein schöner 8-Seiter von dir geworden im Heft. 

Werde dem Spiel auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben, auch wenn mir das Piratensetting nicht so liegt und freue mich auf den Release.


----------



## NinjaWursti (23. April 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue und von der Atmosphäre lese, dann bekomm ich gleich Lust auf das Spiel.
Aber Dinge wie regelmässige Botengang-Quests und vor allem ein so simples Kampfsystem, das, so wie es sich liest, keinerlei Taktik oder Können erfordert/ zulässt, lassen die Lust wieder ein wenig vergehen.

Ich spiele gerade Legend of Grimrock. Das hat mir wiedermal gezeigt für wieviel Spannung und Aufregung schwere, hektische und taktische Kämpfe sorgen können.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2012)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade Legend of Grimrock. Das hat mir wiedermal gezeigt für wieviel Spannung und Aufregung schwere, hektische und taktische Kämpfe sorgen können.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich spiele grade The Witcher 2 im Dark Mode. Wenn einem normale Spiele zu leicht sind kann ich das nur empfehlen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. April 2012)

burningbyte schrieb:


> Als alter Gothic Hase der alle Teile gespielt hat inkl. dem üblen 4er und dem unterhaltsamen Risen werde ich dieses Spiel ganz und gar auslassen. Alleine die Hol- und Bring Quests, ich kann es nicht mehr sehen und wenn mir der NPC das noch so sehr vermitteln will wie toll das ist und wie dramatisch das Gänseblümchenpflücken im Wald ist. Sorry, das Spielprinzip langweilt nur noch, ob mit Piraten oder sonst was. Und dann 86% für so nen Abklatsch.
> 
> IGN Wertung von 65% scheint da realistischer



Ich kann das Spiel jetzt doch aber nicht abwerten, weil Gothic- und Risen-Spieler vieles vertraut vorkommt - besonders, wenn ich im Vorfeld häufig in Risen-Fanforen gelesen habe, dass sich die Leute genau solch ein traditionelles Gameplay wünschen. Und darüber hinaus macht Risen 2 ja sogar einen großen Schritt weg von der üblichen Piranha-Bytes-Formel. Die ganze Sache mit den Zwischensequenzen und der stärker betonten Story ist etwas völlig Neues, vom Szenario will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Natürlich steht es dir aber frei, dich mit der Aussage eines anderen Tests zu identifizieren - wobei es natürlich fraglich ist, inwieweit du dir eine Meinung erlauben kannst, wenn du Risen 2 selbst noch gar nicht gespielt hast. Meiner Meinung nach (und ich habe es ausführlich gespielt) wiegen Atmosphäre und Spielwelt sowie einfach der Spaß am Spiel viele Mängel auf.



NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade Legend of Grimrock. Das hat mir wiedermal gezeigt für wieviel Spannung und Aufregung schwere, hektische und taktische Kämpfe sorgen können.



Kollege Schütz wird mir sicher zustimmen, wenn ich sage, dass die Kämpfe in Grimrock noch viel, viel, viel stupider sind als in Risen 2. Du klickst immer wieder auf vier Symbole und weichst zur Seite aus. Dass dabei Hektik aufkommt, oder Taktik vonnöten ist, bezweifle ich doch mal ganz entschieden. Sie sind vielleicht sauschwer, aber allein das macht noch kein gutes Design aus.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. April 2012)

30 Stunden inclusive Nebenquests? Finde ich eher mager.

Wobei durch die erzwungene Fraktionswahl natürlich ein zweiter Durchgang unerlässlich ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. April 2012)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> Hört bitte auf, Spiele mit klaren Mängeln so hoch zu bewerten, auch wenn es von einem, zugegebenermaßen sympathischen, deutschen Entwickler kommt!
> Außerdem fehlt dem Test ein wichtiger Absatz über die Qualität der Haupstory.
> Der sollte spoilerfrei angehängt werden, wenn ihr es schon nicht mehr hinkriegt, einen zusammenhängenden Text, nicht nur ausformulierte Stichpunkte, zu verfassen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Grafik ist schwachbrüstig? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es ist kein Maß aller Dinge, aber die Grafik sieht top aus. 
Die "Komfort"-Funktionen finde ich in Ordnung. Warum auch nicht? PB will ja nicht nur Fans zufrieden stellen, sondern auch andere Spieler, die bisher nie Gothic gespielt haben. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass ich PB als Softwarefirma nicht mag, obwohl Gothic 2 + AddOn zu meinen Lieblingsspielen gehört:
> erinnerst du dich an das Patch-Debakel von Gothic3?
> 
> Scheinbar scheint es doch ein Problem für PB zu sein, hier bestimmte Dinge nachträglich ver- bzw. auszubessern. Es mag richtig sein, dass JoWood an dem Debakel eine Mitschuld trägt, aber rein handwerklich ist PB immer noch für die Programmierung etc. zuständig.
> ...



Risen war rein qualitativ wirklich gute Arbeit. Es gab zwar ein paar KI-Patzer, aber das war es auch schon. Nenn mir ein Spiel, das NICHT solche Bugs aufweist. Skyrim, The Witcher 2, Gothic-Reihe sowieso...alle ähnlichen Spiele weisen derartige Bugs auf. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Und Risen gehört definitiv zu letzterem. Es lief sauber und nahezu fehlerfrei. 



karsten2409 schrieb:


> Die scheinen ja nicht mal in der lage zu sein datt Spiel einigermaßen bugfrei raus zu bringen . Aber wichtig ist natürlich datt man direkt so lächerliche mini DLC´s für 10 € kaufen soll , , diese abzockerei geht für dieses Essener Verbrecher Unternehmen hoffentlich richtig in die Hose , es wäre sehr wünschenswert , denn viele wie auch ich werden diese Vertriebs Politik nicht unterstützen . Bleibt auf eurem Dreck sitzen bis ihr Wurzeln schlagt !



Verbrecher Unternehmen? Ohne Worte, echt... 



burningbyte schrieb:


> Als alter Gothic Hase der alle Teile gespielt hat inkl. dem üblen 4er und dem unterhaltsamen Risen werde ich dieses Spiel ganz und gar auslassen. Alleine die Hol- und Bring Quests, ich kann es nicht mehr sehen und wenn mir der NPC das noch so sehr vermitteln will wie toll das ist und wie dramatisch das Gänseblümchenpflücken im Wald ist. Sorry, das Spielprinzip langweilt nur noch, ob mit Piraten oder sonst was. Und dann 86% für so nen Abklatsch.
> 
> IGN Wertung von 65% scheint da realistischer


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass 65% realistischer sind, wo du das Spiel (nehme ich mal an) noch gar nicht ausführlich gespielt hast? 




NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue und von der Atmosphäre lese, dann bekomm ich gleich Lust auf das Spiel.
> Aber Dinge wie regelmässige Botengang-Quests und vor allem ein so simples Kampfsystem, das, so wie es sich liest, keinerlei Taktik oder Können erfordert/ zulässt, lassen die Lust wieder ein wenig vergehen.
> 
> Ich spiele gerade Legend of Grimrock. Das hat mir wiedermal gezeigt für wieviel Spannung und Aufregung schwere, hektische und taktische Kämpfe sorgen können.


 
Die zu leichten Kämpfe dürften vermutlich das einzige große Problem in Risen 2 werden, denke ich. Ich werd es mir dennoch kaufen und weiter schauen.


----------



## KillerBommel (23. April 2012)

86 % jippi... würd zeit das der 27.4 ist allso ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Risen war rein qualitativ wirklich gute Arbeit. Es gab zwar ein paar KI-Patzer, aber das war es auch schon. Nenn mir ein Spiel, das NICHT solche Bugs aufweist. Skyrim, The Witcher 2, Gothic-Reihe sowieso...alle ähnlichen Spiele weisen derartige Bugs auf. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Und Risen gehört definitiv zu letzterem. Es lief sauber und nahezu fehlerfrei.


Also Risen war qualitativ keine gute Arbeit, weder handwerklich noch in Bezug auf Grafik etc.
Das du jetzt Skyrim und The Witcher 2 auf eine Stufe mit Gothic stellst ist, sagen wir mal, sehr mutig. 

Ich wünsche jedem viel Spass mit Risen 2 und wie ich bereits in einem anderen Thread meinte: als Budget und einige Patches später werde ich mir das Spiel sicherlich auch mal anschauen.

Ich finde es halt nur traurig, dass PB nicht in der Lage ist zum einen ein sauberes Spiel abzuliefern, zum anderen ihre Wurzeln vergisst. Wer erinnert sich nicht an die Anfänge von G1 oder G2, ein Schritt abseits des Weges und man war Trollfutter.


----------



## Vordack (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also Risen war qualitativ keine gute Arbeit, weder handwerklich noch in Bezug auf Grafik etc.
> Das du jetzt Skyrim und The Witcher 2 auf eine Stufe mit Gothic stellst ist, sagen wir mal, sehr mutig.



Ich behaupte Risen WAR, bis auf den letzten Akt, sehr gute Arbeit.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. April 2012)

Die Kritik an Risen in Bezug auf Bugs kann ich auch nicht verstehen - das war schon ein durchaus gut gemachtes Spiel ohne Quest-Bugs, etc. Solche Sachen wie die auf Mauern kletternden Figuren, die schwebenden Kisten oder andere Grafik-Bugs sind in einem Open-World-Rollenspiel auch irgendwo normal. Man schaue sich nur mal Skyrim an, das Ding ist voll von solchen kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten. Also bitte nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Die Kritik an Risen in Bezug auf Bugs kann ich auch nicht verstehen - das war schon ein durchaus gut gemachtes Spiel ohne Quest-Bugs, etc. Solche Sachen wie die auf Mauern kletternden Figuren, die schwebenden Kisten oder andere Grafik-Bugs sind in einem Open-World-Rollenspiel auch irgendwo normal. Man schaue sich nur mal Skyrim an, das Ding ist voll von solchen kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten. Also bitte nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen


Ich für meinen Teil hab Skyrim nicht mit Risen verglichen, sondern fand den Vergleich bzw. "die gleiche Stufe" von Skyrim und den Gothic Titeln diskussionwürdig.

Skyrim gefällt mir übrigens auch nicht, langweilig ... aber auch das hab ich an anderer Stelle kundgetan.

Im Moment bin ich wirklich schwer beeindruckt von The Witcher 2 in der EE. Bislang absolut Bugfrei und abgesehen vom Übersampling läufts perfekt. Ich hab jetzt den zweiten Akt beendet und nicht einen Bug und/oder Glitch entdeckt. Sowas nenn ich handwerklich gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also Risen war qualitativ keine gute Arbeit, weder handwerklich noch in Bezug auf Grafik etc.
> Das du jetzt Skyrim und The Witcher 2 auf eine Stufe mit Gothic stellst ist, sagen wir mal, sehr mutig.
> 
> Ich wünsche jedem viel Spass mit Risen 2 und wie ich bereits in einem anderen Thread meinte: als Budget und einige Patches später werde ich mir das Spiel sicherlich auch mal anschauen.
> ...


Man darf jetzt Risen nicht wegen einiger Bugs, die es noch auszumerzen gilt, gleich verteufeln.
Im Übrigen waren auch Gothic 1 und 2 alles andere als sauber, als diese sozusagen "fertig" in den Spieleregalen standen. Gothic 1 ist und war bis jetzt das einzige Spiel der namensgebenden Reihe, das ich komplett durchgespielt habe. Die Welt ist für damalige Verhältnisse schön gestaltet, optisch war es allgemein ziemlich up-to-date, die Tagesabläufe der NPCs schön ausgearbeitet... Gothic 1 war vieles, aber SAUBER ganz bestimmt nicht. Auch nach diversen Patches nicht.

Kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass, wenn man von Stand aus direkt laufen wollte, das Bild kurzfristig einfror, bis es wieder so flüssig lief wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Hat man bis zum Schluss nie wegbekommen, diesen Bug. Die Kampfsteuerung war ein Graus... Wie man sowas mit den Cursor-Tasten umsetzen konnte, will mir bis heute nicht in den Kopf. An manchen Ecken blieb man unvermittelt hängen, und man musste seinen Alter Ego irgendwie von Stelle wieder wegbekommen...
Allgemein bin ich unterwegs auf viele Schwachstellen gestoßen, ob nun grafischer oder spielerischer Natur, und kann nach Erreichen des Finales (welches ich recht unspekatulär empfand) schon sagen, dass noch sehr vieles hätte bereinigt werden müssen.

Ich habe bisher nicht allzu viele richtige RPGs gezockt, aber PB-Produkte scheinen seit Bestehen des Unternehmens immer in einem unvollendeten Zustand ausgeliefert zu werden. Und wenn dann wird höchstens ein Bruchteil noch bestehender Spiel-Probleme ausgebessert.


----------



## Cityboy (23. April 2012)

Also mich wunderts immerwieder, wieviel Ansprüche an Spiele gestellt werden. Ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen wieviel Arbeit das ist, so ein Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen. Das ist den Entwicklern durchaus gelungen. Ich freue mich auf das Spiel. Wo liegt da das problem, das ihr so drauf rumhämmern müsst?


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...


Hat hier jemand behauptet das G1 oder G2 'bugfrei' war? Bestimmt nicht.  

Allerdings haben wohl viele, mich eingeschlossen, PB diese technischen Probleme verziehen. Das Spiel hat Spass gemacht, war liebevoll designed etc. ... nur so ein Boni ist irgendwann verbraucht und für Gothic 3 hatte PB wirklich lange Zeit, die sie eben nicht genutzt haben.

Ich hab G1 bzw. G2 bzgl. dem Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Raum geworfen ... mitlevelnde Gegner gab es nicht, ein Schritt zur Seite und du warst, wie oben erwähnt, Trollfutter. Ein paar Level später hatte ich jedenfalls meinen Spass besagten Troll dann zu zeigen, wo der namenlose Held sein Schwert trägt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Also mich wunderts immerwieder, wieviel Ansprüche an Spiele gestellt werden. Ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen wieviel Arbeit das ist, so ein Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen. Das ist den Entwicklern durchaus gelungen. Ich freue mich auf das Spiel. Wo liegt da das problem, das ihr so drauf rumhämmern müsst?




Darf man jetzt als Spieler bzw. "Fan" der ersten Teile keine Ansprüche mehr haben? Muss man alles hinnehmen was einem die Entwickler vorsetzen? Sicherlich nicht.

Wär ja noch schöner, wenn man seine Meinung zu einem Spiel nicht mehr äußern dürfte ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2012)

Ich hab die CE schon lange vorbestellt und freu mich auf das Spiel, aber ich find' es schon irgendwie schade, dass es die kleinen Animationen nicht mehr gibt. Wenn der Namenlose z.b. eine Truhe geöffnet oder Fleisch brät, da hat er sich bei den alten Spielen immer hingesetzt und die entsprechende Animation ist abgelaufen. Das sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten insgesamt, tragen aber schon irgendwie zur Atmosphäre bei. 
Ansonsten hört sich das aber ganz gut an und vor allem die Atmosphäre wird sicher wieder sehr gut sein


----------



## Spassbremse (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darf man jetzt als Spieler bzw. "Fan" der ersten Teile keine Ansprüche mehr haben? Muss man alles hinnehmen was einem die Entwickler vorsetzen? Sicherlich nicht.
> 
> Wär ja noch schöner, wenn man seine Meinung zu einem Spiel nicht mehr äußern dürfte ...



Eben. 

Ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber mich z.B. interessiert's jetzt gar nicht (mehr). 
Ich mochte G1 und G2, G3 fand ich entsetzlich, Risen war dagegen wieder(!) "okay", nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie...langweilig.
Und Risen 2 spricht mich persönlich irgendwie überhaupt nicht an. Ich mag *eigentlich* "Piraten-Settings", aber nach allem, was ich bis jetzt von Risen 2 gesehen habe; da will der Funke einfach nicht überspringen.


----------



## Sabtu (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich wirklich schwer beeindruckt von The Witcher 2 in der EE. Bislang absolut Bugfrei und abgesehen vom Übersampling läufts perfekt. Ich hab jetzt den zweiten Akt beendet und nicht einen Bug und/oder Glitch entdeckt. Sowas nenn ich handwerklich gut.



Das stimmt nicht, da schau mal in der Foren nach wieviele Leute Probleme haben. Es ist sicher ne Tolle Sache die EE - Version, aber nur bei denen es gut läuft. Die haben da auch viel Mist gebaut so ist es nicht........


Sabtu


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand behauptet das G1 oder G2 'bugfrei' war? Bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Allerdings haben wohl viele, mich eingeschlossen, PB diese technischen Probleme verziehen. Das Spiel hat Spass gemacht, war liebevoll designed etc. ... nur so ein Boni ist irgendwann verbraucht und für Gothic 3 hatte PB wirklich lange Zeit, die sie eben nicht genutzt haben.
> 
> Ich hab G1 bzw. G2 bzgl. dem Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Raum geworfen ... mitlevelnde Gegner gab es nicht, ein Schritt zur Seite und du warst, wie oben erwähnt, Trollfutter. Ein paar Level später hatte ich jedenfalls meinen Spass besagten Troll dann zu zeigen, wo der namenlose Held sein Schwert trägt.


Die besagte Steuerung in Teil 1 war allein schon Grund genug, dass man regelmäßig ins Gras biss. Ob nun mitlevelnde Gegner oder nicht. 

Ich zitiere dich aber nochmal:
"Risen war mMn auch eher Durchschnitt ... und wenn ich jetzt bei Risen 2 schon wieder etwas von Bugs lesen, dann hört der Spass irgendwie auf.

Damit ich das hier etwas genauer erkläre: Gothic 3 konnte ich auch ohne die Fan Patches durchspielen, d.h. es gab da für mich auch keine Plotstopper Bugs, dafür genug andere ... Glitches, KI Macken etc. Das gabs dann auch in Risen und scheinbar jetzt auch wieder in Risen 2."

Wenn man schon in der Vergangenheit diverse Bugs bei den Gothic-Spielen verzeihen konnte, warum plötzlich hier nicht mehr ?! Entweder man ist von Anfang an konsequent mit seiner Rüge oder eben nicht.

Und zu deinem Beispiel "Witcher 2": Du vergisst dabei dass der Hexer einen weitaus linieareren Spielcharakter hat, heisst nicht so eine weitläufige Landschaft bietet wie eben Skyrim und Co. Allein der fest vorgeschriebene Handlungsfaden erlaubt es ja nicht.

Aber mal abgesehen davon: RPGs gehören ja mit zu dem Bug-anfälligsten Genre-Spielen überhaupt. Wundern darf man sich also ohnehin nicht, eben weil die Genre-Fans immer größere Welten, immer mehr Interaktivität und Handlungsfreiheit wollen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. April 2012)

Sabtu schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, da schau mal in der Foren nach wieviele Leute Probleme haben. Es ist sicher ne Tolle Sache die EE - Version, aber nur bei denen es gut läuft. Die haben da auch viel Mist gebaut so ist es nicht........
> 
> 
> Sabtu



Das stimmt LEIDER.
So toll die EE mit den zusätzlichen Inhalten gelungen ist, so instabil läuft der Hexer mittlerweile bei mir. 
Hatte ich bei der Release-Version faktisch null Probleme, ärgere ich mich jetzt über häufige, völlig unvermittelt auftretende CTDs.
Obwohl das Spiel sicherlich großartig ist, DAS vermiest einem schon leicht den Spielspaß...


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und Risen 2 spricht mich persönlich irgendwie überhaupt nicht an. Ich mag *eigentlich* "Piraten-Settings", aber nach allem, was ich bis jetzt von Risen 2 gesehen habe; da will der Funke einfach nicht überspringen.


Geht mir irgendwie auch so. Als ich gelesen habe "das neue Risen auf einer Pirateninsel", dachte ich erst, dass könnte spannend werden. 
Aber aus irgendeinem Grund konnte mich keiner der Screenshots, keiner der Berichte von dem Spiel überzeugen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die besagte Steuerung in Teil 1 war allein schon Grund genug, dass man regelmäßig ins Gras biss. Ob nun mitlevelnde Gegner oder nicht.


Wobei das jetzt wohl am persönlichen "Gusto" liegt bzw. lag ... es war anders, mehr auch nicht.



> Ich zitiere dich aber nochmal:
> [...]
> Wenn man schon in der Vergangenheit diverse Bugs bei den Gothic-Spielen verzeihen konnte, warum plötzlich hier nicht mehr ?! Entweder man ist von Anfang an konsequent mit seiner Rüge oder eben nicht.


Ich hab es doch probiert oben zu erklären: G1 und G2 waren tolle Spiele von einer kleinen deutschen Firma, die eben nicht soviel Know-How / Budget, was auch immer, hatte. 

Das Spiel hat Spass gemacht ... man hat darüber hinweggesehen.

Nur dann hatten sie Geld und 'eigentlich' mehr als genug Entwicklungszeit für Gothic 3. Da hört bei mir das Verständnis auf, was ich einer kleinen Firma entgegen bringe, nenn es von mir aus Welpenschutz. 



> Und zu deinem Beispiel "Witcher 2": Du vergisst dabei dass der Hexer einen weitaus linieareren Spielcharakter hat, heisst nicht so eine weitläufige Landschaft bietet wie eben Skyrim und Co. Allein der fest vorgeschriebene Handlungsfaden erlaubt es ja nicht.


Bei Witcher 2 gebe ich dir Recht was das betrifft, aber Witcher 1 war "relativ" offen und weitläufig. Übrigens waren die Gebiete von Gothic I & II nicht wirklich groß, Größe mag zwar beim Beischlaf wichtig sein, aber ich persönlich fand die Größe bei Oblivion z.B. Kontroproduktiv.



> Aber mal abgesehen davon: RPGs gehören ja mit zu dem Bug-anfälligsten Genre-Spielen überhaupt. Wundern darf man sich also ohnehin nicht, eben weil die Genre-Fans immer größere Welten, immer mehr Interaktivität und Handlungsfreiheit wollen.


Na und? So hart es klingen mag: ist das mein Problem als Käufer? 

Übrigens wg. den Problemen mit The Witcher 2: ich kann natürlich immer nur von mir und meinen Erfahrungen reden. Es gab ja auch bei Gothic 3 Leute, die konnten einfachste Quest aufgrund von Bugs nicht abschließen. Da hatte ich z.B. auch keine Probleme ... nur bleibt für *mich* eben der Eindruck, dass mein Geld bei gog.com bzw. den Entwicklern von TW2 mein Geld gut aufgehoben ist ... bei PB nicht.


----------



## Zocker134 (23. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Geht mir irgendwie auch so. Als ich gelesen habe "das neue Risen auf einer Pirateninsel", dachte ich erst, dass könnte spannend werden.
> Aber aus irgendeinem Grund konnte mich keiner der Screenshots, keiner der Berichte von dem Spiel überzeugen.




Wow also wenn die eine richtig bombastische werbung machen würden, mit einem super screenshot, das würd dir reichen um ein Spiel dann zu kaufen. Risen 2 sollte man sich mal etwas besser anschauen anstatt an die Screenshots zu achten.


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Zocker134 schrieb:


> Wow also wenn die eine richtig bombastische werbung machen würden, mit einem super screenshot, das würd dir reichen um ein Spiel dann zu kaufen. Risen 2 sollte man sich mal etwas besser anschauen anstatt an die Screenshots zu achten.



Lesen sollte man schon können, bevor man lospoltert. Am besten versuchst du es nochmal, mein Text steht ja noch da.


----------



## angelan (23. April 2012)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Wertung nicht.

- viel zu schnelles Finale
-langweilige Kämpfe
- zu viele Töte- und Sammelquests
- blasse Charaktere

Und dann eine Wertung von 87 %  

?????

Ich habe langsam genug, immer wieder in Spielen irgendetwas zu sammeln und durch die Gegend zu latschen um etwas zu holen, da ist mir die ZEit zu schade.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. April 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich die Wertung nicht.
> 
> - viel zu schnelles Finale
> -langweilige Kämpfe
> ...


 
Kein Wunder, dass du die Wertung nicht verstehst - du hast sie ja auch falsch gelesen - es sind nämlich 8*6* 
Den Minuspunkten stehen auch (unter anderem) folgende Pluspunkte gegenüber:
+ Toll umgesetztes Szenario
+ Atmosphärische Spielwelt (das kann ich nicht oft genug betonen!)
+ Einige Aufträge, die aus dem üblichen Schema F ausbrechen (besonders in Verbindung mit Voodoopuppen)
+ Nützliche Gefährten
+ Coole Schmutzige Tricks und schön animierte Kämpfe gegen Menschen
+ Gutes Charaktersystem
+ Viel Humor in den Dialogen
+ Super Sound

Letztendlich (und das habe ich ja im Test auszudrücken versucht), macht Risen 2 mehr Spaß, als ein Blick auf die Mängelliste vermuten lässt. Es wirkt einfach unheimlich stimmig und viele negative Sachen fallen einem erst auf, wenn man sie sich mal bewusst vor Augen führt - was ich als Tester (leider) tun muss. Die "normalen" Spieler haben dieses "Problem" nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also Risen war qualitativ keine gute Arbeit, weder handwerklich noch in Bezug auf Grafik etc.
> Das du jetzt Skyrim und The Witcher 2 auf eine Stufe mit Gothic stellst ist, sagen wir mal, sehr mutig.
> 
> Ich wünsche jedem viel Spass mit Risen 2 und wie ich bereits in einem anderen Thread meinte: als Budget und einige Patches später werde ich mir das Spiel sicherlich auch mal anschauen.
> ...


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, was für Faktoren für dich wichtig sind, um die Qualität eines Spiels zu beurteilen, aber in meinen Augen war Risen wirklich ein sauber programmiertes Spiel. Es gab keine Queststopper, keine großen Grafikbugs usw. 
Das einzige, was man Risen vorhalten kann, sind die oft absoluten gleichen Gesichter und das lahme Ende. Der Rest wiegt entweder nicht so schwer oder es ist schlichtweg Geschmackssache. Also ich versteh deine Kritik bezüglich der Qualität von Risen in keinster Weise. 

Inwiefern hat PB seine Wurzeln vergessen? So wie ich das aus dem Test  heraus lese, ist alles da, was ein Piranha Bytes-Spiel ausmacht. Raue  Dialoge, sympathische Charaktere, eine glaubhafte und detaillierte  Umgebung, ein namenloser Held usw. 

Und ich frage dich auch: Warum ist es mutig, tolle Spiele wie The Witcher 2 und Skyrim in einem Atemzug mit Gothic zu nennen und sie auf eine Stufe zu stellen? Sind doch alles im Kern RPGs, mit weitläufigen Gebieten und mehr oder weniger großer Freiheit. 

Wenn ich es mal - auch wenn ich jetzt Gefahr laufe, gesteinigt zu werden - ganz kritisch und objektiv sehe, würde Gothic heute, so toll es damals auch war, keine 70% mehr bekommen. 
Würde PB ein Spiel wie Gothic entwickeln (im Bezug auf Kampfsystem, Inventar usw.) würde das keine Sau mehr kaufen. Weil das Kampfsystem schlichtweg fummelig und träge ist und das Inventar einfach nur unkomfortabel ist. Dazu kommen noch andere kleine Unzulänglichkeiten, die man heute einfach keinem Spieler mehr zutrauen möchte. Das ist ein knallharter Fakt und daher ist mir Gothic keine 80-90%-Wertung wert, so gern ich es auch immernoch spiele. Allgemein war die Steuerung in Gothic ein Graus. Ich erinnere mich jedenfalls mit sehr wenig Freude daran, mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken zu müssen, nur um ein Kraut aufzuheben oder einen Schlag auszuführen.
Ein Entwicklerstudio kann sich eben nicht nur auf die alten Fans berufen, sondern muss sich auch selbst weiter entwickeln und Dinge verbessern, um ihre Spiele an den Mann zu bringen und neue Kunden zu gewinnen. Und das hat PB schon mit Risen gemacht. Frische, neue Marke, viel (!) besseres Kampfsystem als noch in Gothic 1-3, sehr wenige Bugs. Und trotzdem die gleiche raue, dreckige Atmosphäre wie zuvor. Von einem PB-Spiel erwarte ich nichts anderes. Und mit Risen 2 scheint PB noch einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen zu haben. Das einzige, was mich eher stören würde, sind die im Test beschriebenen zu leichten Kämpfe.


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Ich würde sowieso nicht ausschließlich auf die Wertung achten. 
Man liest sich den Test durch und entscheidet dann (wenn man schon überzeugt ist), das Spiel zu kaufen oder (wenn man unsicher ist) sich weiter über das Spiel zu informieren. 
Ich seh so einen Test immer als eine Art "Erlebnis-Bericht" mit Facts-Sheet.


----------



## angelan (23. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass du die Wertung nicht verstehst - du hast sie ja auch falsch gelesen - es sind nämlich 8*6*
> Den Minuspunkten stehen auch (unter anderem) folgende Pluspunkte gegenüber:
> + Toll umgesetztes Szenario
> + Atmosphärische Spielwelt (das kann ich nicht oft genug betonen!)
> ...



Gut, das stimmt, einiges hört sich ganz gut an, aber es bleibt die Frage, was eine GEschichte interessant macht und da gehören halt die Sammelaktionen für mich nicht dazu. Auch hört sich das Sammeln von 4 Teilen eines Artefaktes nicht sehr spannend an...

Übrigens: die Konkurrenz (Gamestar) geht genau auf die GEschichte ein und behauptet, PB könne immer noch nicht erzählen...
und da habe ich wohl auch die 87 verwechselt...


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. April 2012)

Die Geschichte habe ich im Test ebenfalls kritisiert, besonders den Schluss. Besser als in Risen ist sie aber allemal.


----------



## Cityboy (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darf man jetzt als Spieler bzw. "Fan" der ersten Teile keine Ansprüche mehr haben? Muss man alles hinnehmen was einem die Entwickler vorsetzen? Sicherlich nicht.
> 
> Wär ja noch schöner, wenn man seine Meinung zu einem Spiel nicht mehr äußern dürfte ...


Du darfst sicherlich deine Meinung so oft äussern wie du willst. Das verbietet dir doch niemand. Allerdings irrst du dich in einem Punkt. Die Entwickler können dir / uns sehr wohl was vorsetzen. Und das ist ihr gutes recht. Wenn das produckt fertig ist, kauft man es sich oder man lässt es eben bleiben. Wenn du beispielweise ein Auto bauen würdest das gleichzeitig auch fliegen kann, aber als Treibstoff Hundescheisse  benötigen würde, müssten die leute eben akzeptieren das du dieses Konzept gewählt hast. Sprich endweder sie würden das Ding kaufen oder eben sein lassen.


----------



## Gombo (23. April 2012)

Oh man, ich hab mich so auf Risen 2 gefreut, weil ich Risen sehr mochte und mir sogar die Collector's Edition gekauft habe.
Dann habe ich die Beta gespielt und die ganze Vorfreude war schlagartig weg 
Mir gefällt das neue Truhen Plündern und das Inventar nicht und, dass man nicht überall klettern kann.

Dann warte ich halt bis es 'n bisschen billiger ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2012)

Gombo schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das neue Truhen Plündern und das Inventar nicht und, dass man nicht überall klettern kann.


 
Das ist eine Frage, die ich mir oft stelle: Warum macht man sowas? Warum kann man heute in manchen Spielen nur an bestimmten Stellen springen? Nur an bestimmten Stellen klettern? Warum geht das nicht mehr überall in der Spielwelt wie früher? Ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Weil sowas nicht nur Atmosphäre kostet, sondern auch unglaubwürdig wirkt und es einen doch irgendwie einschränkt. Ich möchte hüpfen können wann ich will, klettern können wo ich will und selbst wenn man dann irgendwo runterfällt und tot ist, das gehört eben dazu.


----------



## angelan (23. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage, die ich mir oft stelle: Warum macht man sowas? Warum kann man heute in manchen Spielen nur an bestimmten Stellen springen? Nur an bestimmten Stellen klettern? Warum geht das nicht mehr überall in der Spielwelt wie früher? Ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Weil sowas nicht nur Atmosphäre kostet, sondern auch unglaubwürdig wirkt und es einen doch irgendwie einschränkt. Ich möchte hüpfen können wann ich will, klettern können wo ich will und selbst wenn man dann irgendwo runterfällt und tot ist, das gehört eben dazu.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einfacher ist zu programmieren - weiß das aber nicht...


----------



## Fightingfurball (23. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage, die ich mir oft stelle: Warum macht man sowas? Warum kann man heute in manchen Spielen nur an bestimmten Stellen springen? Nur an bestimmten Stellen klettern? Warum geht das nicht mehr überall in der Spielwelt wie früher? Ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Weil sowas nicht nur Atmosphäre kostet, sondern auch unglaubwürdig wirkt und es einen doch irgendwie einschränkt. Ich möchte hüpfen können wann ich will, klettern können wo ich will und selbst wenn man dann irgendwo runterfällt und tot ist, das gehört eben dazu.


1. minimieren von bugs und glitches
2. storytechnisches instrument (damit du urch den bewachten eingang musst und nicht einfach ein fass an den zaun stellst und drüber springst etc.) - Entwickler sind mitunter ziemliche mimosen die das ziel ein spiel zu bauen aus den Augen verlieren um eine STORY zu erzählen... das hier oder das ME3 ende (koste es was es wolle den spieler eine dämmliche moral in den Rachen zu schieben) sind gute beispiele... durch freies klettern könnte der spieler ja dann etwas verpassen und das stösst dann den entwicklern sauer auf


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. April 2012)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> 1. minimieren von bugs und glitches
> 2. storytechnisches instrument (damit du urch den bewachten eingang musst und nicht einfach ein fass an den zaun stellst und drüber springst etc.) - Entwickler sind mitunter ziemliche mimosen die das ziel ein spiel zu bauen aus den Augen verlieren um eine STORY zu erzählen... das hier oder das ME3 ende (koste es was es wolle den spieler eine dämmliche moral in den Rachen zu schieben) sind gute beispiele... durch freies klettern könnte der spieler ja dann etwas verpassen und das stösst dann den entwicklern sauer auf


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz und nur zum Teil. In so manchen Open World-Spielen haben die Entwickler es besser gelöst. Zum Beispiel Hänge oder Berge, die schlichtweg zu steil sind, um bestiegen zu werden. Das wirkt auch sehr viel glaubwürdiger. 
Allerdings kann man beispielsweise natürlich nicht jede Stadt zwischen zwei Berge platzieren, damit der Spiel nicht einfach drum herum laufen kann. Da muss man eben Kompromisse eingehen und Grenzen setzen. Und ich denke, das ist auch gut so. Würde man dem Spieler keine Grenzen aufsetzen und ihm absolute Freiheit gewähren, dürfte man sehr schnell in eine Sackgasse geraten. Und das ist weder im Sinne der Spieler, noch im Sinne der, wie du sagst, Entwickler. Selbst Skyrim bietet keine grenzenlose Freiheit. Dort kann man auch nicht einfach über Mauern klettern, um in die Stadt zu gelangen und man kann auch nicht jeden NPC killen. Das wirkt zwar, sehr kritisch beäugt, unglaubwürdig, ist aber richtig so, finde ich.


----------



## Dexter11111 (23. April 2012)

Ich hätte es mir fast bestellt... 
Gegen Steam hab ich nicht wirklich etwas, dass es ein "Pre-Order DLC" gibt hat mich schon etwas stutzig gemacht, wäre aber wahrscheinlich noch dabei gewesen, aber dass schon vor dem Release schon wieder "zusätzliche Gegenstände" bereitstehen und weitere DLCs, das ist doch einfach nur Kundenverarsche. Die hätten sich mal lieber eine Scheibe von CDProjekt abschneiden sollen, anstatt von EA/Activision & Co. Dann halt gar kein Geld von mir, so leid mir das auch tut...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2012)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was so viele Spieler gegen das Piraten-Setting haben. Ich finde es klasse! Mittelalter-Fantasy hatten wir doch schon etliche Male. Trotz aller Mängel überlege ich mir ernsthaft Risen 2 zu kaufen. Die Bilder strahlen schon eine tolle Atmosphäre aus...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was so viele Spieler gegen das Piraten-Setting haben.


Da muss ich zustimmen. Während das x-te Fantasy/Mittelalter-Rollenspiel erscheint, sind Settings im Sci-Fi-, Neuzeit- oder gar Antike-Gewand verdammt rar. Darum nehme ich z.B. Mass Effect gern mit Kusshand an. Okay, ME ist im Vergleich zu Risen und Co. eher Leichtgewicht-Klasse, trotzdem sollten die Entwickler allein vom Szenario her mehr Mut beweisen. Wird sonst auf Dauer zu monoton, wenn sich alles zu sehr gleicht.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. April 2012)

Risen war sicher ein gutes CRPG. Gut, aber nicht mehr, denn in vielen Elementen war es einfach nur eine Kopie von Gothic 2 (Echsen etc.) und einige Fertigkeiten tauchten nicht mehr auf (Tauchen, Schwimmen). Doch was Gothic 2 so genial und PB zum zeitweiligen Marktführer für CRPG in Deutschland gemacht hat, konnte auch nach 6 Jahren noch kein mittelmäßiges Spiel ergeben (meine Wertung: 82).

Der Nachfolger reduziert leider das freie Spielprinzip eifrig weiter: kein freies Klettern mehr, keine abbrechbaren Dietriche, lineares Spielprinzip (anfangs). Das sind alles Mängel in meinen Augen. Deswegen bin ich auch nicht ganz so euphorisch wie PCG, die das ja häufig sind (insbesondere bei Bioware - Produkten - erzählerische Wucht z.B. auf der Citadel ? - wohl weniger). Das diese Dinge die Wertung nicht beeinträchtigen sollen, ist nicht begründet.

Ganz schlecht ist die Entscheidung pro Steam - ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle alten PB - Fans wie mich.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab es doch probiert oben zu erklären: G1 und G2 waren tolle Spiele von einer kleinen deutschen Firma, die eben nicht soviel Know-How / Budget, was auch immer, hatte.
> 
> Das Spiel hat Spass gemacht ... man hat darüber hinweggesehen.
> 
> Nur dann hatten sie Geld und 'eigentlich' mehr als genug Entwicklungszeit für Gothic 3. Da hört bei mir das Verständnis auf, was ich einer kleinen Firma entgegen bringe, nenn es von mir aus Welpenschutz.


Beim ersten Teil von Gothic hatte PB wahrscheinlich sogar ein wenig mehr Entwicklungszeit.
Gothic 1
Oktober 1997 - März 2001
3,5 Jahre
Gothic 3
August 2003 - Oktober 2006
3 Jahre

Mit den Zahlen könnte ich um ein paar Monate falsch liegen, aber nicht viel mehr.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Beim ersten Teil von Gothic hatte PB wahrscheinlich sogar ein wenig mehr Entwicklungszeit.
> Gothic 1
> Oktober 1997 - März 2001
> 3,5 Jahre
> ...


 
Das Problem bei Gothic 3 war Zeit und die Größe des Spiels. Und es ist verdammt groß. 
Bedenkt man, wie verbuggt Gothic am Anfang war, was nicht annährend den Umfang von Gothic 3 hat, würd ich sagen, dass PB sich lieber ein wenig zurückgehalten hätte. So haben sie sich doch etwas übernommen und so blieb ein Spiel, das sich a.) vom Inhalt und von der Struktur her wenig abwechslungsreich gibt und b.) endlos viele Bugs aufwies. 
Natürlich hätte Jowood ihnen noch ein Jahr Zeit geben können, um das Spiel abzurunden. Haben sie aber nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Du darfst sicherlich deine Meinung so oft äussern wie du willst. Das verbietet dir doch niemand. Allerdings irrst du dich in einem Punkt. Die Entwickler können dir / uns sehr wohl was vorsetzen. Und das ist ihr gutes recht. Wenn das produckt fertig ist, kauft man es sich oder man lässt es eben bleiben. Wenn du beispielweise ein Auto bauen würdest das gleichzeitig auch fliegen kann, aber als Treibstoff Hundescheisse  benötigen würde, müssten die leute eben akzeptieren das du dieses Konzept gewählt hast. Sprich endweder sie würden das Ding kaufen oder eben sein lassen.


Du hast meine Aussage scheinbar falsch bzw. missverstanden. Selbstverständlich darf jeder Entwickler seine Ideen in ein Spiel umsetzen, wäre ja noch schöner wenn sie sich die Inhalte diktieren lassen würden, wobei das leider oft genug der Fall ist. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich meinte mit hinnehmen folgendes: ich kann, egal wo, meine Meinung zu einem Thema äußern, so wie ich in diesem Thread meine Meinung bzgl. PB vertrete und nachwievor der Auffassung bin, dass die Jungs nicht programmieren können. Etwas hinnehmen bedeutet, irgendwas ohne Äußerungen zu akzeptieren. 

Genau das muss ich nicht. Der Entwickler kann zwar seine Visionen umsetzen, nur kann ich diese Visionen eben in der Luft zerreißen, indem ich meine Meinung darüber äußere oder, und das ist das schlimmste, den Entwickler bzw. Publisher mit einem Nicht-Kauf bestrafe.

Merke: man muss nichts hinnehmen, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Beim ersten Teil von Gothic hatte PB wahrscheinlich sogar ein wenig mehr Entwicklungszeit.
> Gothic 1
> Oktober 1997 - März 2001
> 3,5 Jahre
> ...


Scheinbar schreibe ich wirklich nicht eindeutig.  

Ich hab doch nirgends behauptet, dass die Entwicklungszeit von G1 geringer / höher war als bei G3. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, das PB bei G3 eigentlich genug Zeit hatte ( drei Jahre sind drei Jahre ) und, und das ist jetzt eine Vermutung, über mehr Ressourcen verfügt hat als bei G1. 

Falls nicht, nunja, dann ist das wieder ein Planungsfehler von PB ... schlussendlich haben die den Umfang und Inhalt des Spiels festgelegt.

Es bleibt dabei: PB ist in erster Instanz nicht in der Lage gewesen dieses Projekt abzuschließen.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar schreibe ich wirklich nicht eindeutig.
> 
> Ich hab doch nirgends behauptet, dass die Entwicklungszeit von G1 geringer / höher war als bei G3. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, das PB bei G3 eigentlich genug Zeit hatte ( drei Jahre sind drei Jahre ) und, und das ist jetzt eine Vermutung, über mehr Ressourcen verfügt hat als bei G1.
> 
> ...


Naja, du hattest auch geschrieben, dass sie "'eigentlich' mehr als genug Entwicklungszeit für Gothic 3 hatten". 

In dem Video zur GotY Edition von Gothic 3, wurde auch ich glaube von Hoge gesagt, dass sie bewusst das Team relativ klein gehalten haben.
Und das PB in Gothic 3 anfangs die Landschaften per Algorithmus generiert haben lassen, was sie dann aber nicht zufrieden gestellt hatte. Somit wurde alles verworfen und von Hand neu erstellt...

Auch wenn sich PB mit G3 übernommen hat, sind mir solche Entwickler sympathisch und bei Gothic 1 habe ich die Bugs gerne in Kauf genommen, welche es in anderen Spielen gar nicht hätte geben können, da diese sehr viel simpler sind.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Naja, du hattest auch geschrieben, dass sie "'eigentlich' mehr als genug Entwicklungszeit für Gothic 3 hatten".


Ja? 

Ich hab es doch oben nochmal geschrieben: drei Jahre sind immerhin drei Jahre. Das finde ich, der früher mal selbst programmiert hat, ziemlich viel Zeit für so ein Projekt.



> In dem Video zur GotY Edition von Gothic 3, wurde auch ich glaube von Hoge gesagt, dass sie bewusst das Team relativ klein gehalten haben. Und das PB in Gothic 3 anfangs die Landschaften per Algorithmus generiert haben lassen, was sie dann aber nicht zufrieden gestellt hatte. Somit wurde alles verworfen und von Hand neu erstellt...


... und? Es mag hart klingen, aber das ist mir doch egal?! Selbst wenn sie Gothic 3 mit fünf Personen programmiert hätten ... was interessiert mich das als Kunde? Ich hab immerhin Geld für Gothic 3 ausgegeben.



> Auch wenn sich PB mit G3 übernommen hat, sind mir solche Entwickler sympathisch und bei Gothic 1 habe ich die Bugs gerne in Kauf genommen, welche es in anderen Spielen gar nicht hätte geben können, da diese sehr viel simpler sind.


Hab ich bis zu Gothic 3 auch so gesehen, ich hab nun mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich und wohl viele andere auch über die Bugs in G1 + G2 hinweggesehen haben ... nur bei G3 war es dann jedenfalls bei mir mit dem Verständnis vorbei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Naja, du hattest auch geschrieben, dass sie "'eigentlich' mehr als genug Entwicklungszeit für Gothic 3 hatten".
> 
> In dem Video zur GotY Edition von Gothic 3, wurde auch ich glaube von Hoge gesagt, dass sie bewusst das Team relativ klein gehalten haben.
> Und das PB in Gothic 3 anfangs die Landschaften per Algorithmus generiert haben lassen, was sie dann aber nicht zufrieden gestellt hatte. Somit wurde alles verworfen und von Hand neu erstellt...
> ...


*zustimm*
Siehe das Add-On von G3, welche ja von einem externen Entwickler-Studio kam. Hätte PB sich selbst darum gekümmert, wäre es nicht zu solch einem Gau gekommen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *zustimm*
> Siehe das Add-On von G3, welche ja von einem externen Entwickler-Studio kam. Hätte PB sich selbst darum gekümmert, wäre es nicht zu solch einem Gau gekommen.


Stimmt ... weil ja Gothic 3 total super war!



Ich hab beinahe meine Tasse Kaffee quer über den Monitor verteilt!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... weil ja Gothic 3 total super war!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab beinahe meine Tasse Kaffee quer über den Monitor verteilt!


Siehe dir jeweils die alten Tests von Gothic 3 und dem Add-On an. Die Redakteure haben da selbst bekundet, dass bezüglich Bug-Häufigkeit Welten zwischen beiden Produkten lagen. PB hatte jedenfalls hier bessere Arbeit geleistet.
Viele Entwickler sollten für die Zukunft lernen und eigene Reihen nicht in fremde Hände abgeben, welche gar nicht mit der Materie vertraut sind. Sowas ging schon viel zu oft in die Hose.

P.S. Wieder so ein verschwenderischer Mensch. Mit Kaffee macht man was anderes, aber nicht wegschütten


----------



## Vordack (24. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... weil ja Gothic 3 total super war!



Im Vergleich zum Addon bestimmt (kenn das Addon nicht^^)

Ne, ernsthaft, als G3 rauskam (ich habs am Day 1 gekauft) lief es bei mir ziemlich gut. Zwar sehr Hardwarehungrig, die Schweine waren Hammer, aber sonst lief es. Aus irgendeinem Grund kam bei mir aber dieses Gothic Gefühl nicht auf... das hat aber persönliche Gründe


----------



## MisterSmith (24. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja?
> 
> Ich hab es doch oben nochmal geschrieben: drei Jahre sind immerhin drei Jahre. Das finde ich, der früher mal selbst programmiert hat, ziemlich viel Zeit für so ein Projekt.
> ...


 Mir geht es nur um deine Argumentation, wenn 3 Jahre mehr als genug sind, dann hätten dich die Bugs in G1 ebenfalls bereits stören müssen, da es mehr als 3 Jahre entwickelt wurde und deutlich kleiner als G3 gewesen ist.

Und bei der Größe von Gothic 3, habe ich meine Zweifel ob 3 Jahre Entwicklungszeit ausreichend sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Mir geht es nur um deine Argumentation, wenn 3 Jahre mehr als genug sind, dann hätten dich die Bugs in G1 ebenfalls bereits stören müssen, da es mehr als 3 Jahre entwickelt wurde und deutlich kleiner als G3 gewesen ist.
> 
> Und bei der Größe von Gothic 3, habe ich meine Zweifel ob 3 Jahre Entwicklungszeit ausreichend sind.


Zumal "Größe" nicht gleich "Größe" ist. Rabowke meinte ja, dass die Gebiete von G1 und G2 "nicht wirklich groß" waren. Man muss schon das Jahr berücksichtigen in dem ein Spiel erschien. Klar, heute würde man darüber lachen, doch als G1/G2 erschien, waren das recht große Welten - für damalige Verhältnisse, selbstverständlich. Aber genau daran erkennt man auch, wie stark virtuelle Welten an Größe und Weite zugelegt haben. Und da wird auch in Zukunft so weitergehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. April 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was so viele Spieler gegen das Piraten-Setting haben. Ich finde es klasse! Mittelalter-Fantasy hatten wir doch schon etliche Male. Trotz aller Mängel überlege ich mir ernsthaft Risen 2 zu kaufen. Die Bilder strahlen schon eine tolle Atmosphäre aus...



Falls Du Dich u. a. auf mich beziehen solltest - nein, das Piratensetting finde ich durchaus ansprechend und deswegen war ich zunächst auch sehr angetan. Aber nach sämtlichen Previews (und teilweise Reviews) bin ich mittlerweile eher enttäuscht; Risen 2 liegt bei mir momentan in meiner "yabog"-Schublade - wie so viele andere aktuelle Spiele auch. 

Was brauche ich ein Spiel, was im Prinzip nur wieder der gleiche Aufguss der Vorgänger ist, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass er anspruchsloser und einfacher ist? Ich habe nichts gegen eine Weiterentwicklung, wenn es denn eine ist, aber die stetige Simplifizierung für den Massenmarkt - nein danke.

Da spiele ich doch lieber zum x-ten Mal die alten Teile durch, zumal ich den direkten Vorgänger, Risen, zwar ganz okay, aber auch storytechnisch ziemlich belanglos fand...


----------



## kornhill (24. April 2012)

@Peter: 
Wie stehts denn mit dem Vergleich zwischen englischer und deutscher Synchro? Würde mich echt interessieren. Haben sie diesmal international eine Chance? Weil die englische Risen Synchro hatte, um es nett auszudrücken, den Lacher auf seiner Seite!



@Rabowke: 
Mit den 3 Jahren hast du eigentlich recht. Man darf aber Dinge wie "äussere Einflüsse" nicht vernachlässigen. Ich weiss nicht wie das bei Gothic 3 gelaufen ist, aber ich kenne Projekte, die sich für die einzelnen Elemente immer zu wenig Zeit genommen oder vom Publisher bekommen haben. Es gibt "Meilensteine" die eingehalten werden müssen, wenn man diese für die einzelnen Projektphasen einhalten muss (idealerweise vom Publisher erzwungen) kommen ganz leicht 3 Jahre Projekt Zeit mit Bugfixing für 2 weitere Jahre zusammen. Die einzelnen unfertigen Teile ergeben dann eine Art Lawineneffekt, die man nach 1_1/2 - 2 Jahren Projektzeit nicht mehr aufholen kann. Ganz klar hätte hier eine gute und vor allem mutige Projektleitung, eingegriffen, auf die Commitments bestanden und im Notfall das Projekt verkleinert und im erwähnten mutigen Fall, sogar eskalieren lassen. Nun gut. Zur Eskalation kam es bei Gothic 3! Leider wurde die vom Kunden angestossen. 

Mir hat es um Gothic 3 leid getan. An was es genau lag, weiss ich nicht. Mit einer sehr guten Projektleitung die auch die Macht hat, Meilensteine zu verschieben, hätte das auf keinen Fall passieren dürfen, ganz klar! Aber wenn die Projekt Leitung die Meilensteine nicht verschieben kann, wie es bei JoWood gepublishten Projekten anscheinend der Fall war, kann sehr leicht ein solches Szenario aufkommen. Ich will hier PB nicht verteidigen, denn sie hätten diese Projektleitung haben müssen. Aber wenn eine Sache zur anderen kommt, und die Entwickler sich am besten noch täglich Sorgen machen müssen ob sie am ende des Monats ihren Gehaltsscheck bekommen, dann passiert so etwas, leider viel zu leicht. 

Ich Programmiere übrigens nicht aktiv (bissi Testtools, auf DBs rumrutschen, API Tests,  LDAP/ADS Geschichten ... so n Mist halt). Bin aber in einem relativ grossen Softwarekonzern in der Entwicklung. Wir entwickeln mit Scrum Iterative Development. Der Technik Stack umfasst C#, Java, C++ und VB. (Und hier passt dein UGLY sowas von ... hihi.. ich bin nur angestellt  ) Das letzte Projekt hatte ca. 25 Entwickler (ca.15 in Deutschland, ca.10 in USA/Canada). Ich denke das ich bei Projekten schon einiges gesehen habe, was gut und auch was schlecht gelaufen ist. Technisches Know-How hatte hier übrigens eine überraschend kleine Rolle gespielt! 

Als vor bissi mehr als 3 Jahren die Wirtschaftskrise lustig am kochen war, und über den Ozean die Leute von einem Tag auf den anderen rausgeschmissen wurden. Und es dann anfing in Deutschland Kündigungen zu regnen (in DLand gehts gottseidank ned von heut auf morgen. Was in den USA Stellen aber wirklich so war. In der früh nichts ahnend kommen, den Schreibtisch unter Aufsicht zusammenpacken und nach ner Stunde arbeitslos aufm Heimweg sein.) Naja zu der Zeit war der Progress im Projekt wirklich super schlecht. Es war einfach nicht möglich sich zu konzentrieren, weil man nicht wusste was kommt, und weil Leute aus dem Team unschön gegangen wurden. Ist einfach scheisse sowas, und in der Zeit ist der Projekt Fortschritt, quasi bei Null!


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> [...]


Interessanter Erfahrungsbericht ... Danke dir dafür! 

Ich denke im Großen haben wir beide Überschneidungen unserer Ansichten bzgl. der Führungen von solchen Projekten und das hier auch JoWood, als Geldgeber, durchaus hätte 'straffer' agieren müssen.

Übrigens sind solche Berichte deckungsgleich mit denen aus meinem Freundeskreis, einer ist Programmierer bei Philips, Medizinsparte, und der andere bei einem Unternehmen was z.B. ab-in-den-urlaub.de betreibt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. April 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> @Peter:
> Wie stehts denn mit dem Vergleich zwischen englischer und deutscher Synchro? Würde mich echt interessieren. Haben sie diesmal international eine Chance? Weil die englische Risen Synchro hatte, um es nett auszudrücken, den Lacher auf seiner Seite!



Die englische ist gar nicht sooo schlecht - ich hab sie nur mal kurz testweise angeschaltet, aber der Piraten-Akzent ("Yo, Matey, arrrrr!") kommt da tatsächlich noch besser rüber als in der deutschen Version. Allerdings spricht dafür der Protagonist extrem einschläfernd und emotionslos


----------



## wedge1 (24. April 2012)

Meinungen und Tests hin oder her...

Ich hoffe, das am Wochenende schlechtes Wetter ist.


----------



## bentrion (24. April 2012)

Die US-Presse vergibt vernichtende Wertungen. Nur die PCG und GS vergeben Traumwertungen jenseits der 85% Marke.

Bei jeder Wertung der deutschen Games-Presse frage ich mich mittlerweile seit Jahren "wieviel man wohl für so eine preparierte Wertung in der Branche bezahlen muss". Es ist absolut ungläubig, was die deutsche Presse da von sich gibt (und ich meine hiermit nicht nur Risen2), es gibt nur noch spiele mit 80% und mehr. Auf einer Skala von 1-100 ist das alles schon irgendwie komisch. Vorallem wenn ein Billiggame wie Dragon Age 2, das höhstens mittelmäßig ist (also quasi 50 auf über 85% kommt. 

Sorry, aber man kann die Deutschen in dieser Disziplin nicht ernst nehmen..


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2012)

bentrion schrieb:


> Die US-Presse vergibt vernichtende Wertungen. Nur die PCG und GS vergeben Traumwertungen jenseits der 85% Marke.
> 
> Bei jeder Wertung der deutschen Games-Presse frage ich mich mittlerweile seit Jahren "wieviel man wohl für so eine preparierte Wertung in der Branche bezahlen muss". Es ist absolut ungläubig, was die deutsche Presse da von sich gibt (und ich meine hiermit nicht nur Risen2), es gibt nur noch spiele mit 80% und mehr. Auf einer Skala von 1-100 ist das alles schon irgendwie komisch. Vorallem wenn ein Billiggame wie Dragon Age 2, das höhstens mittelmäßig ist (also quasi 50 auf über 85% kommt.
> 
> Sorry, aber man kann die Deutschen in dieser Disziplin nicht ernst nehmen..



Das war aber schon immer so. Auch die Gothic Teile haben in den USA teilweise ganz niedrige Wertungen bekommen. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass dort ein ganz anderer Spielegeschmack in Sachen Rollenspiel herrscht, als bei uns. In den USA hast du als deutsche Firma ja fast nur eine Chance wenn du einen Shooter machst, alles andere wird verrissen


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. April 2012)

bentrion schrieb:


> Die US-Presse vergibt vernichtende Wertungen. Nur die PCG und GS vergeben Traumwertungen jenseits der 85% Marke.
> 
> Bei jeder Wertung der deutschen Games-Presse frage ich mich mittlerweile seit Jahren "wieviel man wohl für so eine preparierte Wertung in der Branche bezahlen muss". Es ist absolut ungläubig, was die deutsche Presse da von sich gibt (und ich meine hiermit nicht nur Risen2), es gibt nur noch spiele mit 80% und mehr. Auf einer Skala von 1-100 ist das alles schon irgendwie komisch. Vorallem wenn ein Billiggame wie Dragon Age 2, das höhstens mittelmäßig ist (also quasi 50 auf über 85% kommt.
> 
> Sorry, aber man kann die Deutschen in dieser Disziplin nicht ernst nehmen..


 
Ist natürlich dein gutes Recht und auch deine Pflicht, dir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden (bzw. die anderer Magazine zu übernehmen, da du das Spiel ja selbst nicht gespielt hast). Dein Vorwurf ist aber schon so alt wie PC Games selbst und immer noch unbegründet. Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben: NEIN, wir Spieleredakteure werden nicht von den Publishern pro Wertungspunkt bezahlt. Diese immer wieder beschworene Bestechlichkeit der Presse gibt es in dieser Form einfach nicht. Natürlich sind wir zu einem gewissen Grad von Publishern abhängig (die geben uns immerhin die Testmuster ihrer Spiele weit vor Release, was sie nicht machen müssten) - aber genauso sind die Publisher von der Presse abhängig. Diese ständigen Korruptionsvorwürfe gehen mir langsam auf den Geist - ich bin vielleicht nur ein Spielejournalist und schreibe nicht für den Politik-Teil der ZEIT, aber deshalb bin ich noch lange keine Werbehure, die gute Wertungen zu Spielen vergibt, weil der Publisher Druck macht.

Ich jedenfalls stehe zu meiner Wertung von Risen 2, die übrigens die gleiche ist wie damals die für das erste Risen. Das Spiel macht schlicht und ergreifend Spaß. Es hat seine Schwächen, auf die ja auch ausführlich im Text eingegangen wird. Aber die Stärken wie die tolle Atmosphäre und so weiter machen diese *meiner Meinung nach *wieder wett. 

Nebenbei bemerkt: Es gibt überhaupt nicht nur Spiele 80er-Wertungen und aufwärts. Wenn du das wirklich glaubst, dann empfehle ich dir, die letzten sechs Ausgaben der PC Games anzuschauen. Bevor du solch unglaublichen Quatsch verbreitest, solltest du erst einmal die Fakten checken. Aber okay, das unterscheidet normale Spieler wohl von Journalisten. Letztere folgen nämlich einen Berufskodex und haben sich der wahrheitsgemäßen, sorgfältigen Berichterstattung verschrieben. Das passt aber wohl einfach nicht in das populäre Bild vom korrupten Publisher-Gehilfen ...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (24. April 2012)

Man könnte den Spieß ja auch umdrehen: Die USA - magazine verstehen einfach nichts von modernen, Non - Party - CRPG ! War das nicht beim Hexer ebenso ?

Andererseits ist das beispiel DA 2 ganz einfach richtig. Trotz einiger Mängelberichte im Text hat es immer noch unfassbare 88 erhalten. Das kam nicht nur mir spanisch vor. Und dass die 80 + x - Wertungen seit Jahren stark zugenommen haben, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. das liegt aber auch daran, dass die Anzahl der Tests deutlich abgenommen hat (aber nicht die der erschienenen Spiele !). Schlechte und schwach beworbene Spiele werden nicht getestet.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. April 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Und dass die 80 + x - Wertungen seit Jahren stark zugenommen haben, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. das liegt aber auch daran, dass die Anzahl der Tests deutlich abgenommen hat (aber nicht die der erschienenen Spiele !). Schlechte und schwach beworbene Spiele werden nicht getestet.



Spiele sind einfach besser geworden, es gibt im Vergleich zu früher weniger Totalausfälle. Die meisten Spiele bieten eben einen soliden Kern - in Zeiten von millionenschweren Produktions- und Werbebudgets können sich immer weniger Publisher erlauben, absolute Gurken zu veröffentlichen. Was Dragon Age 2 angeht: Die 88 ist möglicherweise diskussionswürdig, aber in meinen Augen ist es ganz sicher kein Spiel, das Wertungen zwischen 50 und 60 Punkten verdient. 

Zur Auswahl der zu testenden Spiele: Da nehmen wir natürlich eine Selektion vor, wir haben ja schließlich eine Zielgruppe und die braucht vielleicht keinen Test zur neuen Wimmelbild-Spielesammlung oder zum Landwirtschafts-Simulator. Aber natürlich gibt es immer noch Test zu Spielen mit niedrigen Wertungen. Beispiele aus den PCG-Ausgaben 04/12 und 05/12:
The Second Guest - 66
Wargame - 67
Die Sims 3: Showtime - 68
JASF - 55
Warp - 72
Confrontation - 61
Rdige Racer: Unbounded - 71
Der Fall John Yesterday - 77
MUD - 60

Du siehst: Mit solch einer Wiederkäuung unreflektierten Aussagen und populärer Vorurteile liegt man öfter falsch, als man denkt.


----------



## tomjane7 (24. April 2012)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass dieser ewige Bestechlichkeitsvorwurf in der Form Sinn macht.
Und deutsche Tester geben halt die Wertung, die ihnen persönlich angemessen scheint, und versuchen keinen anderen als den eigenen Geschmack widerzuspiegeln.

Aber dieser Geschmack unterscheidet sich so stark vom internationalen und mittlerweile auch dem vieler deutscher Gamer, dass die sich verständlicherweise wünschen, öfter von jemandem mit ähnlichen, kritischeren Ansichten auch in PCG und GS zu lesen.

Im Einzelfall kann man immer irgendwie begründen, warum man Spiele so hoch bewertet, aber die Tatsache, dass viele mit Oldies, Indies und Mods mittlerweile mehr Spaß haben als mit den neuen, ständig zu leichten, hübschen großen Titeln passt eben nicht zu dieser Tendenz.
Für mich muss ein richtig gutes Spiel auch Herausforderungen bieten, die zu meistern mich mit Stolz erfüllt. Nicht nur, aber ganz ohne ist das Ganze nur Sightseeing.

Und inzestuös ist das Verhältnis zwischen Publishern und Presse schon. 4Players kriegt oft keine Testmuster mehr, weil ihre Wertungen in der Vergangenheit zu unbequem (z.T. m.E. auch unfair) waren. Selbst wenn es vom einzelnen Tester nicht beabsichtigt ist, schafft so ein System für Wertungen Hemmschwellen und Anreize, die einfach nicht existieren sollten.

Btw, der Test geht in Ordnung. Nur PCG als Magazin sollte sich vielleicht mal überlegen, zuweilen auch große Titel von kritischeren Stimmen testen und bewerten zu lassen, nicht nur wohlwollenden, leicht fanboyishen Schreibern.


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (24. April 2012)

@Peter...

Ist dem wirklich so, dass Spiele besser geworden sind? Oder sind die Tester und Redakteure vielleicht anspruchsloser geworden, so wie die breite Masse im allgemeinen, in jeder Hinsicht? Politisch, medial, ausiovisuell?

Schnelle Action, Klicki-Bunti, es rummst und wummst...85% sicher. Story? Drauf geschissen.

Peter, du erinnerst dich an Planescape Torment? 

Ihr wertet im allgemeinen immer viel zu hoch. Ich erinnere an den Totalausfall "Gothic 3", das grenzte an arglistige Täuschung des Lesers, respektive dann des potentiellen Käufers.

Die Spiele sind nicht "besser" geworden, woran machst du das fest? Baldurs Gate Saga? Ein Begriff? Welches RPG kann da mithalten?

Natürlich gibt es auch heute gute Spiele aber besser geworden, pauschal, ist grober Unfug. Audiovisuell wurde aufpoliert, sozusagen ne hübsche Verpackung einem biederen, immer gleichen Spielerlebnis übergestülpt. Das nennen dann heutige Redakteure "Spielspass jenseits der 80%.

Leute, werdet anspruchsvoller. Ich weiss, in Zeiten von DSDS, Big Mac und Springer Einheitsjournalismus fällt dies schwer.

Risen? Demo installiert, gelacht, gelöscht.


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (24. April 2012)

Ach ja...

Preview zu Risen 2 bei der Gamestar (Schleich-)Werbung? | Weeplay.de


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. April 2012)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> @Peter...
> 
> Ist dem wirklich so, dass Spiele besser geworden sind? Oder sind die Tester und Redakteure vielleicht anspruchsloser geworden, so wie die breite Masse im allgemeinen, in jeder Hinsicht? Politisch, medial, ausiovisuell?
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, ich erinnere mich an PS:T und BG - mit diesen Rollenspielen bin ich aufgewachsen. BG2 ist bis heute mein absolutes Lieblings-Rollenspiel - auch deswegen hat Risen 2 sieben Wertungspunkte weniger bekommen als damals BG 2, es ist eben kein solches Meisterwerk, aber ein sehr gutes Spiel  

Vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt: Ich will nicht behaupten, dass im Vergleich solche Ausnahmespiele von damals schlechter sind als heutige Produktionen. Aber *der allgemeine Durchschnitt* wurde extrem angehoben. Blätter doch mal die alten Ausgaben von damals durch: Wie viel Schrott kam da auf einen solchen Toptitel? Heutzutage haben viele Spiele schon einen Grundstock an Qualität, sage ich mal: Die Technik ist meist nicht allzu schäbig und das grundsätzliche Spielprinzip funktioniert. Natürlich gibt es noch Unterschiede, deshalb gibt es ja noch ein Wertungssystem mit Zahlen von 1-100. Und wie ich ja weiter oben aufgeführt habe, bewerten wir Spiele auch tatsächlich mal mit weniger als 80 Punkten - auch wenn manche Leute hier rigoros etwas anderes behaupten.

Und natürlich erscheinen heutzutage fantastische Spiele - wenn sich die Leute bei ihrer Betrachtung des Spielemarkts nicht immer nur auf Call of Duty-Schießbuden (die mir übrigens nach wie vor sehr viel Spaß machen) beschränken würden, fiele ihnen das auch auf. Allein letztes Jahr gab es so viele hervorragende, komplexe und wegweisende Spiele: Batman: Arkham Asylum, Anno 2070, Limbo, Minecraft, Skyrim, The Witcher 2, L.A. Noire, Total War: Shogun 2, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Portal 2 - und das sind nur die, an die ich mich jetzt erinnere, minus der Action-Knaller, die du wahrscheinlich als "langweilig" abtun würdest.

Vergleich das jetzt mal mit den Spielen aus den Veröffentlichungsjahren von BG oder PS:T. Würde mich wundern, wenn es damals genauso viele oder noch mehr Spiele in ähnlichen Wertungsregionen gab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Ich denke die "Anspruchs-Steigerung" bei Spielen ist doch eine zwangläufig logische Entwicklung. Allgemein konnten doch die Gameplay-Möglichkeiten, technischen Grundlagen und die daraus resultierende "Komplexität" von Spielen aus alten Zeiten (als Beispiel nehme ich mal die 90er Jahre) nur unter ganz anderen Voraussetzungen/Limitierungen umgesetzt werden als mit jenen, die wir heute kennen.
Damalige Spiele erscheinen heute vielleicht ziemlich simpel, weniger komplex (und im Nachhinein betrachtet fast schon langweilig), aber man muss immer bedenken, dass sich die Spiele-Entwickler immer bis zu einer gewissen Grenze bewegen konnten, ihre Vorstellungen und Inhalte für ihr Spiel auch zu realisieren. 
Man denke nur an die Anfänge der 3D-beschleunigten Grafik. Von ultrascharfen Texturen, im Gesicht von NPC abzulesende Emotionen, bis zum virtuellen Horizont begehbare Gebiete, tiefgreifender Interaktion mit der Umwelt... Solche Ziele waren entweder noch Zukunftsmusik oder steckten noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Überhaupt halte ich die Aussage von Hr. Bathge (dass Spiele einfach besser geworden sind) für geradezu selbstverständlich. Spiele MÜSSEN sich weiterentwickeln und so automatisch besser werden. Wie lautet denn der berühmte Spruch:
"Kein Fortschritt bedeutet Rückschritt !".
Wenn es keine neuen Ideen, innovative Neuansätze und experimentelle Mechanismen gäbe, würden wir heute noch platte 2D-Platformer spielen oder uns weiterhin an Bitmap-Grafik "erfreuen".
Sogar inhaltlich haben Spiele einen gewaltigen Sprung gemacht und können oftmals dem herkömmlichen Film zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. Mir scheint dass es in der Spiele-Branche hie und da bessere Autoren gibt als in Hollywood, sonst könnte ich mir nicht erklären warum mich zuletzt viel mehr Game-Stories faszinieren als das was uns das Kino-/Fernsehprogramm serviert.

Das Einzige was man als Negativ-Trend erwähnen kann ist, dass sich die Branche zu sehr auf festgesetze Release-Termine fixiert und ihre Spiele trotz noch vorhandener Mängel auf den Markt bringt, weil der wirtschaftliche Gedanke am Ende größer ist als das eigentliche Ziel, ein sauberes Produkt an den (Spieler-)Mann zu bringen. Hier muss die Videogame-Industrie nochmal kräftig umdenken.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Heutzutage haben viele Spiele schon einen Grundstock an Qualität, sage ich mal: Die Technik ist meist nicht allzu schäbig und das grundsätzliche Spielprinzip funktioniert. Natürlich gibt es noch Unterschiede, deshalb gibt es ja noch ein Wertungssystem mit Zahlen von 1-100. Und wie ich ja weiter oben aufgeführt habe, bewerten wir Spiele auch tatsächlich mal mit weniger als 80 Punkten - auch wenn manche Leute hier rigoros etwas anderes behaupten.



Und das ist der Kern des Problems. Die meisten Fachmagazine, Print wie Online, halten immer noch an diesem völlig veraltetem Wertungssystem fest, das eigentlich nur dazu geeignet ist, die technischen Qualitäten eines Produkts zu erfassen, aber -sorry- völlig versagt, wenn es um nicht objektiv messbare Größen wie z.B. "Spielspaß" oder "Innovation" geht. 
Da aber die technischen Aspekte in die Wertung mit einfließen, kommt es zwangsläufig zu hohen Wertungen bei sog. AAA-Titeln, selbst wenn diese für den Großteil der Fanbasis spielerisch enttäuschend sein sollten.

Nehmen wir als halbwegs aktuelles Beispiel das vielgescholtene Dragon Age 2:

Für die meisten Spieler ein ziemlich generischer Rotz von RPG, man merkt dem Spiel deutlich an, dass hier kein bisschen "Herzblut", sondern ausschließlich "zielgruppenoptimiertes" Kalkül dahinter steckt. Technisch ist es aber soweit in Ordnung.
Die Grafik ist zeitgemäß, das Spiel läuft technisch sauber und die Vertonung ist sicherlich sehr gut gelungen. Nach objektiv messbaren Kriterien ist es also ein "gutes" Spiel. Der Publisher würde sich vermutlich zu recht aufregen, wenn das Spiel komplett verrissen würde.

Wie lässt sich dieses Problem lösen? 
Ich persönlich wünsche mir ja seit Jahren eine Abschaffung der Wertung, in meinen Augen sollten Fachzeitschriften Rezensionen schreiben und keine Produkttests wie "Stiftung Warentest".

Ich verstehe aber den Einwand, "Aber die meisten unserer Leser bestehen auf eine Wertung!".
Warum es aber nicht einmal mit einer Art Konsens versuchen?
Die technischen Aspekte weiterhin abklopfen und mit einer Note versehen, Spielspaß und andere rein subjektive, nicht messbare Größen aber ausschließlich im eigentlichen Test bzw. im Fazit erörtern?
Und natürlich in jeder Ausgabe dick darauf hinweisen: "Die jeweilige Testnote bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die technischen Aspekte des getesteten Titels."


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Überhaupt halte ich die Aussage von Hr. Bathge (dass Spiele einfach besser geworden sind) für geradezu selbstverständlich. Spiele MÜSSEN sich weiterentwickeln und so automatisch besser werden. Wie lautet denn der berühmte Spruch:
> "Kein Fortschritt bedeutet Rückschritt !".
> Wenn es keine neuen Ideen, innovative Neuansätze und experimentelle Mechanismen gäbe, würden wir heute noch platte 2D-Platformer spielen oder uns weiterhin an Bitmap-Grafik "erfreuen".


 
da kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen.
im allgemeinen sind spiele nämlich, meiner ansicht nach, keineswegs "besser" geworden, lediglich im schnitt und das ist ja auch, was _PeterBathge_ schreibt. 
es gibt heute einfach viel mehr gute titel, als sagen wir in den 90igern. das ist sicher richtig. gerade in technischer hinsicht ist das der fall. total unspielbaren schrott gibt es heute einfach fast nicht mehr - damals schon. 

auf der anderen seite gibt es genügend 20 + jahre alte spiele, ich denke da bspw an zelda: a link to the past, die mit aktuellen titeln in jeder beziehung den boden aufwischen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]


Die c't hat soetwas bei Ihren Spieletests, aber mMn umgedreht. D.h. auf technische Probleme bzw. kurze Beschreibung wird im Text eingegangen, und dann in bester c't Manier ein paar Punkte bewertet, nämlich von (-)(-) bis (+)(+).

Zugegeben, die c't ist kein Magazin für Spiele, aber den eigentlichen Ansatz der c't find ich bislang immer noch unerreicht. Relativ nüchtern die Vor- und Nachteile im Text erklären, soll sich doch der Kunde bzw. Leser selbst sein Urteil bilden.

Könnte man solche Artikel bzw. so ein Bewertungssystem zum Testen einführen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite gibt es genügend 20 + jahre alte spiele, ich denke da bspw an zelda: a link to the past, die mit aktuellen titeln in jeder beziehung den boden aufwischen.


Klassiker, die auch nach Jahrzehnten einen ungebrochenen Reiz haben, bleiben ewige Lieblinge der Massen, das stimmt schon. Persönlich liebe ich auch die PC-Version von Metal Gear Solid, trotz der extrem verwaschenen Texturen und aus heutiger Sicht eigentlich lachhaften Synchro)... Ich finde aber in diesem Bezug lässt man sich zu gern von nostalgischen Gefühlen leiten und geht weniger objektiv an die Sache ran, womit ein Vergleich zwischen alten und neuen Spielen wieder hinfällig wird.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber in diesem Bezug lässt man sich zu gern von nostalgischen Gefühlen leiten und geht weniger objektiv an die Sache ran, womit ein Vergleich zwischen alten und neuen Spielen wieder hinfällig wird.


 
nein, mit nostalgischer verklärung hat das nix zu tun. 
gerade manche 16-bit-klassiker sind einfach "besser" als viele aktuelle spiele - ist so.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]Ich finde aber in diesem Bezug lässt man sich zu gern von nostalgischen Gefühlen leiten und geht weniger objektiv an die Sache ran, womit ein Vergleich zwischen alten und neuen Spielen wieder hinfällig wird.


So siehts leider aus ... da fällt mir immer spontan Space Quest bzw. Monkey Island I & II ein. Meine absoluten Lieblingsadventures, aber diese Spiele spiele ich heute in nicht mal einer Stunde durch. D.h. nach heutigen Maßstäben würde die kurze Spielzeit wohl absolut negativ in die Wertung einfließen.

Übrigens, was MGS betrifft: ich kann die HD Collection empfehlen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

Bonkic;9446187[... schrieb:
			
		

> gerade manche 16-bit-klassiker sind einfach "besser" als viele aktuelle spiele - *ist so.*


In bester Bonkic Manier, erinnert an die gestrige Diskussion zum Thema Stolz. 

Nein, ist nicht so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, mit nostalgischer verklärung hat das nix zu tun.
> gerade manche 16-bit-klassiker sind einfach "besser" als viele aktuelle spiele - ist so.


Je nachdem unter welchen Gesichtspunkten man alte Spiele als "besser" empfindet.
Ich zum Beispiel lege keinen SO großen Wert auf Edel-Grafik oder DD-Sound, viele alte Hits haben trotz ihres Alters immernoch einen einmaligen Charme. Allerdings könnte ich mich heute (!) mit extrem altbackenem Gameplay, wie man es aus den 80er/90er Jahren kennt, kaum noch anfreunden. Allein wenn ich an die meisten Spiele meines Lieblings-Genres (Adventures) zurückdenke und wie unkonfortabel oftmals die Steuerung war... Das sind Dinge, die glücklicherweise der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, was MGS betrifft: ich kann die HD Collection empfehlen.


Hab keine Konsole, daher leider uninteressant. Zudem ist leider Teil 1 nicht dabei, weil es die aufgemotzte Version damals nur für den Gamecube gab. Worüber ich zutiefst bestürzt bin, ist doch MGS1 mein Liebling der Reihe (dicht gefolgt von "Snake Eater").


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab keine Konsole, daher leider uninteressant. Zudem ist leider Teil 1 nicht dabei, weil es die aufgemotzte Version damals nur für den Gamecube gab. Worüber ich zutiefst bestürzt bin, ist doch MGS1 mein Liebling der Reihe (dicht gefolgt von "Snake Eater").


Hm, dachte bei der PS3 Version sei ein Downloadcode für Teil 1 dabei ... mein Fehler.
Was Konsolen betrifft, jede Videothek die ich kenne bietet doch die Möglichkeit zum Ausleihen, jedenfalls hier in Berlin.

Wobei meine Erfahrung mit MGS2 und MGS3 schon in deine Argumentationskette spielen: die Steuerung bzw. "Gameplay" ist im Vergleich zu heutigen Spielen schon recht altbacken, würden Spiele heute mit so einer Steuerung auf den Markt kommen, ich glaub die jüngeren Gamer würden im Dreieck springen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> In bester Bonkic Manier, erinnert an die gestrige Diskussion zum Thema Stolz.



war das die diskussion, in der von der gegenseite bis heute nicht beantwortet werden konnte, was "stolz" in diesem kontext überhaupt bedeutet? 



> Nein, ist nicht so.



 ich bin der ansicht, dass es 20 jahre alte spiele (bspw eben das genannte a link to the past) gibt, die aktuelle spiele alt aussehen lassen - du nicht. thema beendet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hm, dachte bei der PS3 Version sei ein Downloadcode für Teil 1 dabei ... mein Fehler.
> Was Konsolen betrifft, jede Videothek die ich kenne bietet doch die Möglichkeit zum Ausleihen, jedenfalls hier in Berlin.


An Videotheken vor Ort mangelt es nicht, auch nicht an Ausleih-Möglichkeit. Nur:
Konsole ausleihen für ein Spielpaket, das man 100%ig nicht an einem WE durchkriegt ?! Macht wenig Sinn, meinst du nicht ?!


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei meine Erfahrung mit MGS2 und MGS3 schon in deine Argumentationskette spielen: die Steuerung bzw. "Gameplay" ist im Vergleich zu heutigen Spielen schon recht altbacken, würden Spiele heute mit so einer Steuerung auf den Markt kommen, ich glaub die jüngeren Gamer würden im Dreieck springen.


Steuerung und Gameplay sind ja halt typisch für die MGS-Reihe ist (die hat sich ja von Teil zu Teil minimal geändert, der Spieler musste kaum von Neuem lernen) und man weiss es gerade deswegen auch zu schätzen, darum sehe ich in diesem Fall kein Problem. Ich könnte eigentlich fast nichts Negatives darüber sagen, weil gerade die Steuerung auch heute noch recht leicht von der Hand geht. So intuitiv wie jene von "Assassins Creed" ist sie sicherlich nicht, aber es gab/gibt mit großer Sicherheit weitaus Schlimmeres.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An Videotheken vor Ort mangelt es nicht, auch nicht an Ausleih-Möglichkeit. Nur:
> Konsole ausleihen für ein Spielpaket, das man 100%ig nicht an einem WE durchkriegt ?! Macht wenig Sinn, meinst du nicht ?!


Also wir haben MGS4 + Uncharted 2 (?) an einem WE durchgespielt und ein anderes mal God of War 3 an einem Abend. 

Da niemand im Freundeskreis eine PS3 besitzt, alle nur die 360, mussten wir eben diesen Umweg gehen. 

War okay, und machen wir uns nichts vor: selbst MGS3 kann man an einem WE durchspielen. 



> Steuerung und Gameplay sind ja halt typisch für die MGS-Reihe ist (die hat sich ja von Teil zu Teil minimal geändert, der Spieler musste kaum von Neuem lernen) und man weiss es gerade deswegen auch zu schätzen, darum sehe ich in diesem Fall kein Problem. Ich könnte eigentlich fast nichts Negatives darüber sagen, weil gerade die Steuerung auch heute noch recht leicht von der Hand geht. So intuitiv wie jene von "Assassins Creed" ist sie sicherlich nicht, aber es gab/gibt mit großer Sicherheit weitaus Schlimmeres.


Also ich hatte vor meiner 360 noch nie eine Konsole, ergo sind MGS und Co an mir vorbei gegangen. Das lag übrigens aber auch daran, dass die Sequenzen von MGS auf dem PC lediglich Videos waren, nicht wie auf Konsolen in der 3D Engine dargestellt wurden. 

Die Videos waren so schlecht komprimiert, dass mir damals die Lust daran vergangen ist. 

D.h. also für mich war es schon eine kleine Umgewöhnung was die Steuerung betrifft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also wir haben MGS4 + Uncharted 2 (?) an einem WE durchgespielt und ein anderes mal God of War 3 an einem Abend.
> 
> Da niemand im Freundeskreis eine PS3 besitzt, alle nur die 360, mussten wir eben diesen Umweg gehen.
> 
> War okay, und machen wir uns nichts vor: selbst MGS3 kann man an einem WE durchspielen.


Ich bezog mich dabei auf die MGS-HD-Collection. 3 Spiele benötigen schon ihre Zeit (es sei denn man überspringt alle Handlungsszenen... Aber welcher Idiot würde sowas machen ???). Außerdem habe ich, anders als du, noch Familie, und die würde es bestimmt nicht gern sehen, wenn ich das komplette Wochenende durchzocken würde.
Meine Frau würde mich im Commander-Ton dazu passend anschreien:
"SNAKE !!! MACH ENDLICH DIE VERDAMMTE KISTE AUS !!! SNAKE !!! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE !!!" *LOL*


Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ich hatte vor meiner 360 noch nie eine Konsole, ergo sind MGS und Co an mir vorbei gegangen. Das lag übrigens aber auch daran, dass die Sequenzen von MGS auf dem PC lediglich Videos waren, nicht wie auf Konsolen in der 3D Engine dargestellt wurden.
> 
> Die Videos waren so schlecht komprimiert, dass mir damals die Lust daran vergangen ist.
> 
> D.h. also für mich war es schon eine kleine Umgewöhnung was die Steuerung betrifft.


Die Zwischensequenzen waren NICHT Ingame ??? Oha. Na dann ist jedes Interesse daran gänzlichst verflogen. Gerade weil es früher nie einen optischen Bruch zwischen eigentlichem Spiel und "Filmszenen" gab, fand ich die MGS-Reihe ja so top. Alles aus einem Guss.

Zur Steuerung könnte ich nichts hinzufügen, ich kam seit dem PS1-Erstling bestens klar.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]Außerdem habe ich, anders als du, noch Familie, und die würde es bestimmt nicht gern sehen, wenn ich das komplette Wochenende durchzocken würde.


"Noch Familie" ... das Thema wurde mMn schon in einem anderen Thread diskutiert, wo du der Meinung bist, dass du nicht abkömmlich bist.

Meine Freundin hat halt kein geregeltes Wochenende, d.h. es kann durchaus passieren das sie da arbeiten muss. Aber selbst wenn nicht, dann würde mir ja was fehlen warum mich am WE Abends keine Kumpels besuchen dürften und wir bei einem Bier, Wasser, Cola und Chips nicht zusammen zocken dürften?!  

Aber selbst wenn sie zu Hause wäre bzw. frei hat, käme sie nie auf die Idee mir mein Hobby zu verbieten, schon garnicht mich anzuschreihen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> "Noch Familie" ... das Thema wurde mMn schon in einem anderen Thread diskutiert, wo du der Meinung bist, dass du nicht abkömmlich bist.
> 
> Meine Freundin hat halt kein geregeltes Wochenende, d.h. es kann durchaus passieren das sie da arbeiten muss. Aber selbst wenn nicht, dann würde mir ja was fehlen warum mich am WE Abends keine Kumpels besuchen dürften und wir bei einem Bier, Wasser, Cola und Chips nicht zusammen zocken dürften?!
> 
> Aber selbst wenn sie zu Hause wäre bzw. frei hat, käme sie nie auf die Idee mir mein Hobby zu verbieten, schon garnicht mich anzuschreihen.


 
Das kannst du nicht nachvollziehen, du bist ja weder Ringträger noch Vater von Kindern. Wenn du so wie ich unter der Woche arbeitest und du für den Sohnemann nur die letzten 3 Abendstunden hast, ehe für ihn Bettzeit ist, dann möchte man das WE schon mit was anderem verbringen außer NUR vor der (digitalien) Spielekiste zu sitzen. Mir bleiben wenn ohnehin nur die späten Abendstunden für mein Hobby (es sei denn Frau hat mit mir nochwas "anderes" vor); heute ist nix mehr mit Zocken von morgens bis abends. Der Zug ist längst abgefahren.

Das macht ja eben eine FAMILIE (!) aus ! 
Wart mal ab bis du (vielleicht ?!) mal in diese Rolle schlüpfst, dann denkst du auch ein wenig anders.

P.S. Das mit dem "Anschreien" war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. Meine Frau hat sich früher immer dieses "Snake"-Ausrufes bedient, nur um auf spaßige Art daran zu erinnern, dass noch etwas Heimarbeit auf mich wartet.


----------



## wolor (25. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ist natürlich dein gutes Recht und auch deine Pflicht, dir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden (bzw. die anderer Magazine zu übernehmen, da du das Spiel ja selbst nicht gespielt hast). Dein Vorwurf ist aber schon so alt wie PC Games selbst und immer noch unbegründet. Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben: NEIN, wir Spieleredakteure werden nicht von den Publishern pro Wertungspunkt bezahlt. Diese immer wieder beschworene Bestechlichkeit der Presse gibt es in dieser Form einfach nicht. Natürlich sind wir zu einem gewissen Grad von Publishern abhängig (die geben uns immerhin die Testmuster ihrer Spiele weit vor Release, was sie nicht machen müssten) - aber genauso sind die Publisher von der Presse abhängig. Diese ständigen Korruptionsvorwürfe gehen mir langsam auf den Geist - ich bin vielleicht nur ein Spielejournalist und schreibe nicht für den Politik-Teil der ZEIT, aber deshalb bin ich noch lange keine Werbehure, die gute Wertungen zu Spielen vergibt, weil der Publisher Druck macht.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls stehe zu meiner Wertung von Risen 2, die übrigens die gleiche ist wie damals die für das erste Risen. Das Spiel macht schlicht und ergreifend Spaß. Es hat seine Schwächen, auf die ja auch ausführlich im Text eingegangen wird. Aber die Stärken wie die tolle Atmosphäre und so weiter machen diese *meiner Meinung nach *wieder wett.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt: Es gibt überhaupt nicht nur Spiele 80er-Wertungen und aufwärts. Wenn du das wirklich glaubst, dann empfehle ich dir, die letzten sechs Ausgaben der PC Games anzuschauen. Bevor du solch unglaublichen Quatsch verbreitest, solltest du erst einmal die Fakten checken. Aber okay, das unterscheidet normale Spieler wohl von Journalisten. Letztere folgen nämlich einen Berufskodex und haben sich der wahrheitsgemäßen, sorgfältigen Berichterstattung verschrieben. Das passt aber wohl einfach nicht in das populäre Bild vom korrupten Publisher-Gehilfen ...



Natürlich werdet ihr nicht pro Wertungspunkt bezahlt. Wozu auch, es reicht doch schon aus Werbung zu schalten, exklusive Berichte/Einladungen zu vergeben, sowie auf eine in der Zukunft liegende, verlässliche Zusammenarbeit zu bauen. Ähnlich wie in der Politik, wo es vor vielen Jahren den Vorwurf der Bestechlichkeit gab, fand man andere, legale Wege der " Vergütung" wie z.B. Beraterhonorare oder den verstärkten Einsatz von Lobbyismus um seine Interessen durchzusetzen. Welches Magazin hätte den den Schneid, wirklich kritisch zu bewerten, wenn es sich um ein Unternehmen wie Bioware, Blizzard ect. handelt?  Auf jeden Fall niemand, der nach den heutigen Regeln erfolgreich ein Spielemagazin vertreiben möchte.  Wenn man ehrlich ist, besteht einfach eine größere Abhängigkeit zu den erfolgreichen Entwicklern in der Branche, denn sie sind es, die den nächsten erfolgreichen Titel doch schon in der Schublade haben. Ich lese seit über 10 Jahren eurer Magazin/ Webseite und diese Diskussion der Bestechlichkeit ist mindestens genau so alt. Betrachtet man aber einmal die Titel bei denen dieser Vorwurf erhoben wird, so trifft es meist immer Spiele namhafter Hersteller.  Aber zumindest eines kann man den meisten Magazinen zugute schreiben: Die Tests haben für mich genügend Information um ein Spiel einschätzen zu können und so gut wie immer werden auch die kritischen Punkte erwähnt. Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach abgewöhnen, der Wertungszahl am Ende eines Tests eine Bedeutung zukommen lassen und ein Spiel nach dem Beurteilen, was einem selber wichtig erscheint.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht nachvollziehen, du bist ja weder Ringträger [...] Wenn du so wie ich unter der Woche arbeitest und du für den Sohnemann nur die letzten 3 Abendstunden hast, ehe für ihn Bettzeit ist, dann möchte man das WE schon mit was anderem verbringen außer vor der (digitalien) Spielekiste zu sitzen.


Selten so einen Unsinn gelesen, jedenfalls was den ersten Teil betrifft.
Was hat denn bitte das Heiraten bzw. die Ehe damit zutun? Sowas von überhaupt nichts. Wo genau liegt jetzt diesbzgl. der Unterschied zwischen dir, anscheinend verheiratet, und mir, der mit seiner Freundin seit vier Jahren zusammen ist und eine gemeinsame Wohnung hat?  

Auf die Erklärung bin ich ja mal gespannt. Beim Kind geb ich dir Recht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen ... ist aber durchaus einer der Gründe, warum wir noch keine Kinder haben. Der Job meiner Freundin mal außen vor.

Des Weiteren, unter der Woche arbeiten ... ohne Arme keine Kekse. Meine Freundin kommt auf ca. 70-80 Wochenstunden, manchmal sogar mehr, und ich hab im Schnitt 60 Stunden reine Arbeitszeit, berufliche Aktivitäten neben der reinen Arbeitszeit ( Seminare, Veranstaltungen, Schulungen, Lehrgänge, Mandatenbesuche ) nicht eingerechnet.

Für mich ist Zocken ein Hobby, was ich leider viel zu selten ausübe, wenn es hoch kommt fünf, maximal zehn Stunden im Monat. Wenn möglich immer in Verbindung mit Freunden, damit man die soziale Komponente nicht sooooo nachvernachlässigt.

An dieser Stelle wiederhole ich mich: ich würde mir mein Hobby nicht verbieten lassen. Genausowenig wie ich meiner Freundin Shoppingtouren, Mädelsabende etc. verbieten würde, so würde sie im Traum nicht daran denken mir das Zocken zu verbieten, oder mich gar anzuschreien.  

Das mal zum Thema Zeit, Familie und unserem gemeinsamen Hobby.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selten so einen Unsinn gelesen, jedenfalls was den ersten Teil betrifft.
> Was hat denn bitte das Heiraten bzw. die Ehe damit zutun? Sowas von überhaupt nichts. Wo genau liegt jetzt diesbzgl. der Unterschied zwischen dir, anscheinend verheiratet, und mir, der mit seiner Freundin seit vier Jahren zusammen ist und eine gemeinsame Wohnung hat?
> 
> Auf die Erklärung bin ich ja mal gespannt. Beim Kind geb ich dir Recht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen ... ist aber durchaus einer der Gründe, warum wir noch keine Kinder haben. Der Job meiner Freundin mal außen vor.
> ...


 
1. Es ist alles andere als Unsinn. Mit Frau und Kind hast du neben Hobbies auch Verantwortung/Aufgaben, letzteres überwiegt das erste. Das mit dem Ringträger war jetzt unglücklich formuliert, sorry. Meinte dies als Ehemann und Vater in "Personalunion". Das Kind will väterliche Aufmerksamkeit haben, die Frau nach der täglichen Erfüllungen aller Hausarbeit, Teilzeitjob und Erziehungspflichten ebenso die Nähe des Mannes. Man muss immer einen Spagat finden zwischen eigenen Interessen und denen der anderen. Bezeichne nicht etwas als Unsinn was du selbst gar nicht kennst.
2. Wer arbeitet und keine Familie hat, muss sich wohl weniger Gedanken übers Familienleben machen. Entweder man entscheidet sich für nen Fulltime-Job und frönt seine Freiheiten oder man lebt ein Familienleben, was durchaus mit Kompromissen verbunden ist (über die man sich vorher im klaren sein sollte). Das sind zwei verschiedene Lebensmodelle.
3. Du redest ständig vom "Verbieten", verfälscht damit aber meine eigentliche Aussage total. Wer hat bitte schön dir denn den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt ?! Ich lass mir nix verbieten, meine Hobbies erst recht nicht... Und diese sind nicht nur aufs Computer-Spielen beschränkt, da gibt es noch weitaus mehr. Man(n) hat einfach nicht mehr den Luxus, jederzeit das tun und lassen zu können was man will, wie man noch ungebunden (und vor allem jünger) war. Das können andere Leute in derselben Situation bestätigen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 1. Es ist alles andere als Unsinn. Mit Frau und Kind hast du neben Hobbies auch Verantwortung/Aufgaben, letzteres überwiegt das erste. Das mit dem Ringträger war jetzt unglücklich formuliert, sorry. Meinte dies als Ehemann und Vater in "Personalunion". Das Kind will väterliche Aufmerksamkeit haben, die Frau nach der täglichen Erfüllungen aller Hausarbeit, Teilzeitjob und Erziehungspflichten ebenso die Nähe des Mannes. Man muss immer einen Spagat finden zwischen eigenen Interessen und denen der anderen. Bezeichne nicht etwas als Unsinn was du selbst gar nicht kennst.


Du solltest meine Zeilen genau lesen, den Teil mit Vater bzw. Eltern hab ich nicht ohne Grund ausgeklammert *und* explizit auf den ersten Teil verwiesen.

Bislang bist du nicht in der Lage gewesen mir den Unterschied zwischen Ehemann <> Partner in einer Beziehung mit gemeinsamer Wohnung auch nur ansatzweise zu erklären. Du selbst hast geschrieben, dass du dies unglücklich formuliert hast ... ergo ist und bleibt *diese* Aussage Unsinn, eben weil es absolut keinen Unterschied macht. 



> 2. Wer arbeitet und keine Familie hat, muss sich wohl weniger Gedanken übers Familienleben machen. Entweder man entscheidet sich für nen Fulltime-Job und frönt seine Freiheiten oder man lebt ein Familienleben, was durchaus mit Kompromissen verbunden ist (über die man sich vorher im klaren sein sollte). Das sind zwei verschiedene Lebensmodelle.


"Danke" für diese Erklärung. 



> 3. Du redest ständig vom "Verbieten", verfälscht damit aber meine eigentliche Aussage total. Wer hat bitte schön dir denn den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt ?! Ich lass mir nix verbieten, meine Hobbies erst recht nicht... Und diese sind nicht nur aufs Computer-Spielen beschränkt, da gibt es noch weitaus mehr. Man(n) hat einfach nicht mehr den Luxus, jederzeit das tun und lassen zu können was man will, wie man noch ungebunden (und vor allem jünger) war. Das können andere Leute in derselben Situation bestätigen.


Wenn ich jetzt von 79 auf dein Geburtsjahr schließen darf ... dann bist du nicht wirklich alt oder älter als meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du solltest meine Zeilen genau lesen, den Teil mit Vater bzw. Eltern hab ich nicht ohne Grund ausgeklammert *und* explizit auf den ersten Teil verwiesen.
> 
> Bislang bist du nicht in der Lage gewesen mir den Unterschied zwischen Ehemann <> Partner in einer Beziehung mit gemeinsamer Wohnung auch nur ansatzweise zu erklären. Du selbst hast geschrieben, dass du dies unglücklich formuliert hast ... ergo ist und bleibt *diese* Aussage Unsinn, eben weil es absolut keinen Unterschied macht.


Ich hab mich bereits korrigiert, und wie ich dir die Rolle als Ehemann und Vater in einem (!) noch näher begreiflich machen soll... Tja, weiss auch nicht. Ein 6-Jähriger hätte es sofort verstanden (selbst mein Freundeskreis ohne Kindersegen versteht es) 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt von 79 auf dein Geburtsjahr schließen darf ... dann bist du nicht wirklich alt oder älter als meine Wenigkeit.


Ja und ?! Das ändert nichts daran dass ICH schon einige Jahre Vater und Ehemann bin und DU eben nicht (und daher gar nicht mitsprechen kannst). 

Aber belassen wir es dabei... Über sowas können nur jene diskutieren die selbst die Familien-Erfahrung gemacht haben bzw. machen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich bereits korrigiert, und wie ich dir die Rolle als Ehemann und Vater in einem (!) noch näher begreiflich machen soll... Tja, weiss auch nicht. Ein 6-Jähriger hätte es sofort verstanden (selbst mein Freundeskreis ohne Kindersegen versteht es)


Soll ich mich jetzt persönlich angegriffen fühlen? 

Schön, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das der Inhalt der Aussage trotzdem Unsinn ist und dazu kommt, dass du scheinbar nicht in der Lage bist dich einigermaßen verständlich zu artikulieren und konkrete und vorallem kontextbezogene Aussagen richtig zu verstehen, zu interpretieren und darauf zu antworten. 

Anstatt über den Text nachzudenken und sich einzugestehen, dass man sich verrannt hat in seiner "Argumentationskette", kommen die Beleidigungen auf persönlicher Ebene.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Soll ich mich jetzt persönlich angegriffen fühlen?
> 
> Schön, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das der Inhalt der Aussage trotzdem Unsinn ist und dazu kommt, dass du scheinbar nicht in der Lage bist dich einigermaßen verständlich zu artikulieren und konkrete und vorallem kontextbezogene Aussagen richtig zu verstehen, zu interpretieren und darauf zu antworten.
> 
> Anstatt über den Text nachzudenken und sich einzugestehen, dass man sich verrannt hat in seiner "Argumentationskette", kommen die Beleidigungen auf persönlicher Ebene.


 
Sagt DER, der mich und das/mein Familienleben gar nicht kennt. Aaaaaaahhh ja ! 
Und dass dieser eine Satz ganz oben gleich als üble Beleidigung verstanden wird.... Donnerlippchen ! 

Trotzdem: Schluss jetzt damit ! Führt doch eh zu nix.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Spiele sind einfach besser geworden, es gibt im Vergleich zu früher weniger Totalausfälle. Die meisten Spiele bieten eben einen soliden Kern - in Zeiten von millionenschweren Produktions- und Werbebudgets können sich immer weniger Publisher erlauben, absolute Gurken zu veröffentlichen. Was Dragon Age 2 angeht: Die 88 ist möglicherweise diskussionswürdig, aber in meinen Augen ist es ganz sicher kein Spiel, das Wertungen zwischen 50 und 60 Punkten verdient.
> 
> Zur Auswahl der zu testenden Spiele: Da nehmen wir natürlich eine Selektion vor, wir haben ja schließlich eine Zielgruppe und die braucht vielleicht keinen Test zur neuen Wimmelbild-Spielesammlung oder zum Landwirtschafts-Simulator. Aber natürlich gibt es immer noch Test zu Spielen mit niedrigen Wertungen. Beispiele aus den PCG-Ausgaben 04/12 und 05/12:
> The Second Guest - 66
> ...



Die erste Aussage kann richtig sein, es gibt vielleicht weniger Totalausfälle. Die zweite Aussage wird leider bestätigt. Niedrige Wertungen sehen anders aus. Wenn Du also 70er Wertungen als niedrige Wertung verkaufen willst, setzt Du Dich in direkten Gegensatz zu PCG - Wertungsgesichtpunkten. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: eine 7x - er Wertung ist nach Euren eigenen Maßstäben "gut" (s. die Definition im Wertungsteil). Es handelt sich also weder um unreflektierte Aussagen oder ein Vorurteil, sondern um belegbare Aussagen.

Äußerungen, wie Du sie im letzten Satz getroffen hast, ersetzen keine Argumente, sondern könnten lediglich anzeigen, was ein Sprichwort verdeutlicht ("getroffener Hund bellt").


----------



## MisterSmith (25. April 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> ...Äußerungen, wie Du sie im letzten Satz getroffen hast, ersetzen keine Argumente, sondern könnten lediglich anzeigen, was ein Sprichwort verdeutlicht ("getroffener Hund bellt").


 Naja, das war aber ein sehr leises Bellen.  Und zudem hat er ja auch noch was DA 2 betrifft nicht gerade vollkommen widersprochen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. April 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage kann richtig sein, es gibt vielleicht weniger Totalausfälle. Die zweite Aussage wird leider bestätigt. Niedrige Wertungen sehen anders aus. Wenn Du also 70er Wertungen als niedrige Wertung verkaufen willst, setzt Du Dich in direkten Gegensatz zu PCG - Wertungsgesichtpunkten. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: eine 7x - er Wertung ist nach Euren eigenen Maßstäben "gut" (s. die Definition im Wertungsteil). Es handelt sich also weder um unreflektierte Aussagen oder ein Vorurteil, sondern um belegbare Aussagen.



Ich zitiere dich einfach mal:


> Und dass die 80 + x - Wertungen seit Jahren stark zugenommen haben, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


Du hast einen präzisen Wertungsbereich angegeben, ich habe dir Gegenbeispiele geliefert. Wenn 70er-Wertungen für dich nicht zählen, dann hättest du vielleicht schreiben sollen, dass es zu wenige 0-60-Wertungen gibt. Wenn du mir ein paar Tage Zeit gibst, kann ich aber gerne mal in unserem Archiv wühlen und die entsprechenden Tests raussuchen. Auf deren Basis ließe sich dann vielleicht auch mal vernünftig diskutieren.



> Äußerungen, wie Du sie im letzten Satz getroffen hast, ersetzen keine  Argumente, sondern könnten lediglich anzeigen, was ein Sprichwort  verdeutlicht ("getroffener Hund bellt").


Das ist natürlich eine praktische Ansicht. Damit entwertest du auf ganz simple Weise einfach jedes Gegenargument, das ich auffahren könnte - denn wenn ich nicht "getroffen" wäre, würde ich ja einfach die Klappe halten. Wenn man diese Argumentation ein bisschen anpasst, könnte man ja auch behaupten, Lehrer bräuchten Schüler nicht auf ihre Fehler hinzuweisen, weil die bestimmt alleine merken, dass ihre Überlegungen einfach falsch sind.

Und ich Dummerchen dachte, Foren wären dazu da, Meinungen auszutauschen und miteinander darüber zu diskutieren anstatt sie unkommentiert stehen zu lassen


----------



## bentrion (25. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Spiele sind einfach besser geworden, es gibt im Vergleich zu früher weniger Totalausfälle. Die meisten Spiele bieten eben einen soliden Kern - in Zeiten von millionenschweren Produktions- und Werbebudgets können sich immer weniger Publisher erlauben, absolute Gurken zu veröffentlichen. Was Dragon Age 2 angeht: Die 88 ist möglicherweise diskussionswürdig, aber in meinen Augen ist es ganz sicher kein Spiel, das Wertungen zwischen 50 und 60 Punkten verdient<im Grunde ist es gar kein Dragon Age mehr, das hätte ebenfalls Abzug geben müssen>.
> 
> Zur Auswahl der zu testenden Spiele: Da nehmen wir natürlich eine Selektion vor, wir haben ja schließlich eine Zielgruppe und die braucht vielleicht keinen Test zur neuen Wimmelbild-Spielesammlung oder zum Landwirtschafts-Simulator. Aber natürlich gibt es immer noch Test zu Spielen mit niedrigen Wertungen. Beispiele aus den PCG-Ausgaben 04/12 und 05/12:
> The Second Guest - 66
> ...


 
Letztendlich muss man einfach zugeben, dass dieses System (was ich im Kern verurteile, nicht Risen2) einfach unpassend ist. Das erkennt man ganz einfach daran, dass Spiele sich im 80er Bereich eingependelt haben. Irgendwie habt ihr dann wohl ein Problem damit, ein Spiel etwas schlechter zu beurteilen. 
Aber auch die andere Seite zeigt deutlich, dass es einfach nicht passt:

Welches Spiel hat denn bis heute die Wertung von 100% erreicht? Und was heißt es denn 100%? 
Bei %-Wertungen hat man immer die Mathematik im Hinterkopf und diese vermittelt ein falsches Gefühl, wenn eine Wertung zu niedrig angesetzt werden müsste. Eine Wertung von 50% oder weniger vermittelt somit, dass es sich um ein unfertiges Produkt handelt.

Aber wie du schon selbst gesagt hast "zu einem gewissen Grad von Publishern abhängig (die geben uns immerhin  die Testmuster ihrer Spiele weit vor Release, was sie nicht machen  müssten) - aber genauso sind die Publisher von der Presse abhängig.". Irgendwie hört sich das danach an, dass du gute Wertungen vergeben musst, weil du sonst keine Testversion mehr von Publisher erhältst und somit keiner deine Zeitung kaufen wird. Eine Hand wäscht die andere, oder nicht? 

Eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass die Publisher darum betteln müssten, damit ihre Spiele im Heft vorab erscheinen. Das ist wohl die beste Werbung die sie bekommen können. Aber wer will dann schon sein Spiel einschicken, wenn er schlechte Kritik erhält? 
Bestes Beispiel wurde schon genannt: 4players. Dass sie keine Vorab-Version erhalten, wird wohl genau daran liegen.

Und natürlich kann man sich nicht nur an der US Presse orientieren, doch finde ich die Userbewertungen _(zum Teil vergleiche ich dort auch die internationalen Wertungen, um festzustellen, dass es in anderen Ländern nicht anders aussieht -> Dragon Age 2 hat nicht nur eine 100er Wertung bekommen Oo)_ bei metacritics oft zutreffend, auch wenn man differenzieren muss, da manche Titel zu unrecht gehated werden _(Mass Effect 3 - 3.8/10 -> quasi 38_. Sowas darf man dann natürlich nicht ernst nehmen.

Wenn ich das alles so betrachte, dann muss man sagen, dass das *kein *unabhängiger Journalismus mehr ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. April 2012)

bentrion schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss man einfach zugeben, dass dieses System (was ich im Kern verurteile, nicht Risen2) einfach unpassend ist. Das erkennt man ganz einfach daran, dass Spiele sich im 80er Bereich eingependelt haben. Irgendwie habt ihr dann wohl ein Problem damit, ein Spiel etwas schlechter zu beurteilen.
> Aber auch die andere Seite zeigt deutlich, dass es einfach nicht passt:



Ich habe doch in dem von dir zitierten Beitrag Spiele aufgelistet, die sich gerade nicht im 80er-Bereich befinden. Jetzt macht aber bitte mal einen Punkt und verschließt nicht die Augen vor harten Fakten. Nur weil ihr eine falsche These mehrmals wiederholt, wird sie dadurch nicht wahrer. Wir haben wie du doch laut meiner (nur für die letzten zwei Ausgaben geltenden!) Auflistung eben kein Problem, Spiele schlechter als mit einer 80 zu bewerten! 



> Welches Spiel hat denn bis heute die Wertung von 100% erreicht? Und was heißt es denn 100%?
> Bei %-Wertungen hat man immer die Mathematik im Hinterkopf und diese vermittelt ein falsches Gefühl, wenn eine Wertung zu niedrig angesetzt werden müsste. Eine Wertung von 50% oder weniger vermittelt somit, dass es sich um ein unfertiges Produkt handelt.[


Hier gibt es wohl ein generelles Missverständnis. Die PC Games nutzt kein Prozentsystem. Unsere Wertungsskala reicht zwar auch von 0-100, aber wie auf der Test-Startseite in jedem Heft erklärt wird, bildet sich die Wertung aus unserer Motivationskurve. Das ist eine Tabelle, in der wir die Spielzeit beim Testen eintragen und einzelne Abschnitte mit Punkten von 1-10 bewerten. Also etwa am Beispiel Risen 2: "An der Schwertküste Quest-Reihe um das zu stehlende Schiff erledigt - 120 Minuten - 8/10". Die Tabelle erstellt aus diesen Angaben automatisch eine Grafik (die Motivationskurve), deren Durchschnittswertung (multipliziert mit 10) dann die Wertung ergibt. Anders als bei anderen Heften bewerten wir dadurch nur den Spielspaß, andere Bereiche wie Grafik, Sound oder Steuerung fließen nicht als einzelne Wertungspunkte in die Wertung ein - wenn sie aber spürbar den Spielspaß senken, sieht man das natürlich auch in der Motivationskurve. Durch dieses System kann bei uns auch ein technisch veraltetes Indie-Spiel, das aber schlicht und ergreifend Spaß macht, eine hohe Wertung bekommen, ohne dass wir bei den (eben nicht vorhandenen) Einzelwertungen tricksen müssten.



> Aber wie du schon selbst gesagt hast "zu einem gewissen Grad von Publishern abhängig (die geben uns immerhin  die Testmuster ihrer Spiele weit vor Release, was sie nicht machen  müssten) - aber genauso sind die Publisher von der Presse abhängig.". Irgendwie hört sich das danach an, dass du gute Wertungen vergeben musst, weil du sonst keine Testversion mehr von Publisher erhältst und somit keiner deine Zeitung kaufen wird. Eine Hand wäscht die andere, oder nicht?
> 
> Eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass die Publisher darum betteln müssten, damit ihre Spiele im Heft vorab erscheinen. Das ist wohl die beste Werbung die sie bekommen können. Aber wer will dann schon sein Spiel einschicken, wenn er schlechte Kritik erhält?
> Bestes Beispiel wurde schon genannt: 4players. Dass sie keine Vorab-Version erhalten, wird wohl genau daran liegen.


Du gehörst auch zu den Leuten, die nur das wahrnehmen, was ihre eigene Meinung bestätigt, oder? Natürlich sind Publisher und Presse voneinander abhängig - BEIDE! Aber auch wenn in der Spielegemeinschaft das Bild vom bösen Publisher vorherrscht, der nur auf den Metacritic-Schnitt schielt: Publisher haben durchaus ein Interesse daran, dass ihre Spiele fair bewertet werden, weil falsche Werbung im Rahmen beeinflusster Tests ja früher oder später eh herauskommt und bei den Lesern ein negatives Bild von Magazin und Publisher erzeugt. Schlechte Publicity ist etwas, das kein Unternehmen will, glaub mir. UND: Publisher wissen meist seeeehr genau, wie gut oder schlecht ihr Spiel ist - daher fordern sie auch für absoluten Schrott keine 90er Wertungen. Klar, Rockstar wünscht sich bei jedem ihrer Spiel eine 9 vorne, das gehört einfach zum Selbstverständnis dieser Firma (anderes Beispiel: Blizzard). Aber bei denen kommt es auch so gut wie nie vor, dass der Redakteur einem Spiel tatsächlich eine schlechte Wertung geben will (aus Überzeugung und seiner professionellen Einschätzung zufolge, nicht wegen Sympathie für den PR-Manager) - wenn doch, dann kriegt es sie eben. 

Um das jetzt ein für alle Mal zu erklären:
*Ja, Publisher buchen bei uns Anzeigen.*
Nein, das hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Tests. Redaktion und Anzeigenabteilung sind bei uns (wie in jedem mir bekannten Verlag) strikt getrennt.
*
Ja, Publisher senden uns Testmuster manchmal vor Release zu und wünschen sich dafür eine Wertung X.*
Nein, das ist keine Bestechung, sondern völlig legitim. Denn: Der Publisher ist nicht dazu gezwungen, uns überhaupt Testmuster zu so einem frühen Zeitpunkt zur Verfügung zu stellen. Sobald ein Spiel aber zum Verkauf steht, können wir machen, was wir wollen. WICHTIG: Wir nehmen solche Deals nur dann an, wenn wir die Wertung vertreten können! Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon etliche Fälle (natürlich alle nicht-öffentlich), wo wir dankend abgelehnt haben, eben weil wir nicht geglaubt haben, dass Spiel Y Wertung X verdient hat.

*Ja, wir bemühen uns, möglichst früh Tests der besten Spiele im Heft zu haben.
*ABER NICHT UM JEDEN PREIS! Die Auflagen im Print-Geschäft sind in den letzten zehn Jahren dramatisch gesunken, natürlich versuchen wir also mit möglichst exklusiven Artikeln die Leser zufriedenzustellen. Dabei bewahren wir uns aber stets unsere Journalistenehre: Wenn wir nicht einverstanden sind mit den Konditionen, die uns ein Publisher vorschreibt, dann lehnen wir dankend ab. 

*Ja, PR-Manager diskutieren manchmal mit uns über unsere Wertungen.*
Nein, wir lassen uns davon nicht beeinflussen - höchstens wenn der Kerl am Telefon verdammt gute Argumente hat (aufs Spiel bezogene natürlich, bevor auch hier gleich wieder der Vorwurf der Korruption kommt). In so einem Fall verklickern wir dem Publisher ausführlich unsere Meinung - wenn er darüber nicht glücklich ist, Pech gehabt! Auch wir hatten durchaus schon den (seltenen) Fall, dass ein Publisher nach einer in seinen Augen zu niedrigen Wertung versucht hat, uns zu "bestrafen". Allerdings ist die PC Games eines der wichtigsten Spielehefte in Deutschland und wir haben die Möglichkeit, Publisher für ein solches Verhalten anzuprangern - das ist nur viel, viel seltener nötig, als es sich die Spieler vielleicht manchmal ausmalen. Das ist die gegenseitige Abhängigkeit, von der ich zuvor sprach. Das ist keineswegs eine Einbahnstraße, wo wir stur nach der Pfeife der Publisher tanzen. 

Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2012)

Es ist doch ganz einfach, warum kapiert ihr das Grundprinzip nicht?

Ich habe schon viele Spiele die eine niedrige Wertung hatten gerne und lange gespielt da ich mir gerne selber eine Meinung zu einem Spiel nehme und den Test nur als Wegweiser benutze. Genau andersrum gab es auch schon viele Spiele mit hohen Wertungen die ich bescheiden fand.

Minecraft.... was soll der Müll? Würd ich nicht mal 10% geben.... aber viele Leute mögen es.
Landwirtschafts Simulator... Shit! Keine 5% von mir. Ist aber gut verkauft woren...
Risen 1 ... würd ich über 80% geben... viele sehen das aber ganz anders ....
Risen 2 ... freue ic mich drauf, hier sehen es auch viele anders.... ohne es überhaupt gespielt zu haben
Alpha Protcoll würd ich 97% geben.. so ein Spielerlebnishatte ich selten, die Story macht so viele Pluspunkte daß andere Minuspunkte nicht ins Gewicht fallen.....  aber da gehöre ich eher zur Ausnahme 

Wertungen sind nie 1 oder 0, nie richtig oder falsch, da IMMER eine persönliche Note mit einfliesst,und eine breite Masse mit vielen Geschmäckern bedient wird. PC-Games wird für eine ganze Reihe Gamer veröffentlicht und nicht für irgendwelche Freaks die Meinen Wertungen seien nur für sie geschrieben und die Wertung als Wissenschaft  betreiben.


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2012)

bentrion schrieb:


> Aber wie du schon selbst gesagt hast "zu einem gewissen Grad von Publishern abhängig (die geben uns immerhin  die Testmuster ihrer Spiele weit vor Release, was sie nicht machen  müssten) - aber genauso sind die Publisher von der Presse abhängig.". Irgendwie hört sich das danach an, dass du gute Wertungen vergeben musst, weil du sonst keine Testversion mehr von Publisher erhältst und somit keiner deine Zeitung kaufen wird. Eine Hand wäscht die andere, oder nicht?
> 
> Eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass die Publisher darum betteln müssten, damit ihre Spiele im Heft vorab erscheinen. Das ist wohl die beste Werbung die sie bekommen können. Aber wer will dann schon sein Spiel einschicken, wenn er schlechte Kritik erhält?
> Bestes Beispiel wurde schon genannt: 4players. Dass sie keine Vorab-Version erhalten, wird wohl genau daran liegen.
> ...


 
och nicht schon wieder der *Blödsinn*
Welchen solchen Nasen wie dir wär ich dafür die Wertungen abzuschaffen, damit ihr mal lernt zu lesen und selbst nachzudenken
Vorallem sollte man alleine mal damit anfangen und nicht so dumm sein, das kann man in dem Fall wirklich sagen und die zusammengewürfelten Wertungen ignorieren und die Test lesen und Kritiken, grade weil auch man auch die ganzen Wertungsysteme nicht addieren kann, denn 5 Sterne sind keine 10/10 welches auch keine 100 Punkte sind
Und wie Super die LUserwertungen sind, hat man ja an Portal 2 gelesen, wo auch man 0/10 Punkte vergeben werden für Dinge die FALSCH sind, und auf sowas willst du dich blind verlassen *facepalm*
Und das 4players keine Version bekommt liegt vielleicht auch eher daran dass das die Bildzeitung der Spielebranche ist und nicht objektiv testet, sondern hauptsächlich so Leuten wie dir, die passende Wertung gibt die man dann in blöden Theorien als "Beweiß" bringen kann, was aber ähnlich intelligent ist wie von der Blödzeitung abzuschreiben, wenn ich weiß dass die auf irgendwas rumhacken damit sich Leute in ihrer Meinung bestätigt fühlen und diese nicht auf Fehler untersuchen und überdenken müssen, also dir, klar das man solchen Leuten sowas nicht zuschickt

Ganz ehrlich, das Problem ist eher das bestimmte Leute eher nicht *nachdenken *wollen


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das Problem ist eher das bestimmte Leute eher nicht *nachdenken *wollen



Brrrr, ganz ruhig, Brauner...da hast Du Dich ja ganz schön in Rage geschrieben... 

Da mein Kommentar hierzu etwas weiter vorne offenbar wegen der, nun, "interessanten" Seitendiskussion zwischen Rabowke u. Sauerlandboy bzgl. "Familie und Verantwortung" untergegangen ist, noch einmal die Kurzfassung:

Objektive Testwertungen sind meines Erachtens nicht möglich bzw. nur zu einem Teil, da man Aspekte wie "Spielspaß" z.B. gar nicht messen kann -  ergo ist eine Wertung, die Spielspaß mit einrechnet, Nonsens. Denn Spielspaß ist rein individuell abhängig, was der eine grandios findet, kann der andere ebenso gut zum Kotzen finden. 
Was man dagegen testen kann, sind die technischen Eigenschaften eines Produkts, im Falle von Unterhaltungssoftware also z.B. grafische Qualität, Vertonung, fehlerfreie Spielengine,etc., wohlgemerkt OHNE die künstlerische Seite zu bewerten. Deswegen würde ich mir "Tests" wünschen, die vielmehr Rezensionen sind und die ihre Testnote eigentlich nur für die technische Seite vergeben. 
Und danach sollte ein für alle mal Schluß sein mit den überflüssigen Wertungsdiskussionen, sowie dem Vorwurf der Käuflichkeit.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]


Dein Kommentar ist nicht untergegangen, ich hab sogar darauf geantwortet. 

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-kaempfen-und-wenigen-bugs-3.html#post9446184

Scheinbar fordern wir das Gleiche, bewertbare Faktoren sollten mit einer Testnote versehen werden, das "eigentliche" Spiel an sich mit einem, von mir aus auch längeren, Text beschrieben werden, die Vor- und auch Nachteile.

So kann sich dann der Leser selbst ein Bild vom Sachverhalt bilden ... ohne sich von "merkwürdigen" Zahlen irritieren zu lassen.

Übrigens find ich es sehr interessant, was der Herr Bathge hier so schreibt und das er versucht, diesen Mythos "alle Magazine / Redakteure sind bestechlich, ist so!" zu entkräften.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Alpha Protcoll würd ich 97% geben.. so ein Spielerlebnishatte ich selten, die Story macht so viele Pluspunkte daß andere Minuspunkte nicht ins Gewicht fallen..... aber da gehöre ich eher zur Ausnahme


Abwarten. Nächsten Monat können sich die Leser ja davon überzeugen lassen, da es ja die nächste Vollversion bildet (zu dumm dass ich schon vor einem halben Jahr auf die CBS zugegriffen habe, jetzt werd ich es wieder doppelt haben  ).

Aber in einem Punkt muss ich dir recht geben: AP ist wirklich sensationell gut, da kann ich nichts anderes sagen (und dabei war ich bis zum Kauf eher desinteressiert). Da werden Punkte wie verhältnismäßig unspektakuläre Unreal3-Engine und die etwa holprig-schnellen Untertitel wirklich nebensächlich. Dafür dass es eigentlich nicht zu meinen Fav-Genre-Spielen gehört, war ich wirklich hin und weg. Top ! Mehr ist da nichts zu sagen. 

Wenn ich mal totale Spielebbe daheim haben sollte, werd ich bestimmt einen zweiten Anlauf starten. Doch erstmal warten "Edna bricht aus", "Tales of Monkey Island" und "Assassins Creed - Revelations".

"Crysis 2" gestern endlich geschafft. (fand ich übrigens auch spitze).


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber in einem Punkt muss ich dir recht geben: AP ist wirklich sensationell gut, da kann ich nichts anderes sagen (und dabei war ich bis zum Kauf eher desinteressiert). Da werden Punkte wie verhältnismäßig unspektakuläre Unreal3-Engine und die etwa holprig-schnellen Untertitel wirklich nebensächlich. Dafür dass es eigentlich nicht zu meinen Fav-Genre-Spielen gehört... Top ! Mehr ist da nichts zu sagen.


Bei mir ist es, leider, genau umgedreht. Ich hab mich im Vorfeld wahnsinnig auf AP gefreut. Beim Spielen kam dann relativ schnell die Ernüchterung und bei den ersten Minispielen hab ich fassungslos den Controller, ich hab es mir für 360 gekauft, zur Seite gelegt.

Ein paar Monate später hab ich mich dann etwas durch die Missionen gequält, aber sowas wie Spannung oder Motivation zum Weiterspielen kam leider nie auf, obwohl mich das Setting *mehr* als anspricht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es, leider, genau umgedreht. Ich hab mich im Vorfeld wahnsinnig auf AP gefreut. Beim Spielen kam dann relativ schnell die Ernüchterung und bei den ersten Minispielen hab ich fassungslos den Controller, ich hab es mir für 360 gekauft, zur Seite gelegt.
> 
> Ein paar Monate später hab ich mich dann etwas durch die Missionen gequält, aber sowas wie Spannung oder Motivation zum Weiterspielen kam leider nie auf, obwohl mich das Setting *mehr* als anspricht.


Ich glaub viele Spieler haben einen echten Stealth-Titel erwartet (Obsidian hat es ja selbst Stealth-Action-RPG bezeichnet). Wenn man es genau nimmt, passt die Bezeichnung gar nicht, es sei denn man züchtet seinen Charakter zum lautlosen Agenten. So hab ich es gemacht, und das hat mir ungemein viel Spaß bereitet. Aber vielmehr war es der Einfluss auf der Storyline, der ziemlich groß geraten ist und daher Anklang bei mir gefunden hat. Da fand ich sogar "Mass Effect" viel schwächer, weil ich dort selten das Gefühl hatte, die Handlung selbst lenken zu können. ME hat dagegen die bessere Präsentation.

Im direkten Vergleich bevorzuge ich dennoch AP, weil inhaltlich komplexer und spielerisch abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es, leider, genau umgedreht. Ich hab mich im Vorfeld wahnsinnig auf AP gefreut. Beim Spielen kam dann relativ schnell die Ernüchterung und bei den ersten Minispielen hab ich fassungslos den Controller, ich hab es mir für 360 gekauft, zur Seite gelegt.
> 
> Ein paar Monate später hab ich mich dann etwas durch die Missionen gequält, aber sowas wie Spannung oder Motivation zum Weiterspielen kam leider nie auf, obwohl mich das Setting *mehr* als anspricht.



Hmm, ich habe mich "durchgequält" - ja, die technische Umsetzung ist teilweise unterirdisch (welcher Sadist hat diese Steuerung verbrochen?), aber dennoch ist AP - typisch Obsidian, ein grandioses Rollenspiel.
Ich möchte es sogar zu den besten der letzten Jahre zählen. Das typische Obsidian-Dilemma:
Die Jungs (und Mädels) schaffen es, erzähltechnisch und in punkto "gefühlter" spielerischer Freiheit (Entscheidungen, Konsequenzen) wohl die besten RPG überhaupt zu erschaffen, in Bezug auf die technische Umsetzung jedoch "versagen" sie jedoch regelmäßig.


----------



## Enisra (26. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Objektive Testwertungen sind meines Erachtens nicht möglich bzw. nur zu einem Teil, da man Aspekte wie "Spielspaß" z.B. gar nicht messen kann -  ergo ist eine Wertung, die Spielspaß mit einrechnet, Nonsens. Denn Spielspaß ist rein individuell abhängig, was der eine grandios findet, kann der andere ebenso gut zum Kotzen finden.


 
das mein ich ja mit dem _Nachdenken_, die Zahl bei Metakritik oder auch hier unter den Tests hält die Leute davon ab sich mit dem geschriebenen Auseinander zu setzen, eben wie bei den Userwertungen die Spielen schlechte Wertungen verteilen die total dämlich sind und naja, man kann vom Ende von Mass Effect halten was man will, aber für Wertungen unter 80 müsste das Spiel ja laufend abstürtzen.

Und naja, ich würde sagen dass der Begriff Spielspaßwertung irgendwo in der gleichen Kategorie wie der Begriff "Freund" bei Ferzbook oder Steam, etc. fällt, man hat eine Vorstellung die etwas suggeriert die aber in dem Kontext eigentlich nur den Sinn hat "netter" zu klingen als "Person in der Kontaktliste".
Allerdings würde ich ja sagen, das man dennoch eine Objektive Wertung abgeben kann, die sich nur eben in einem Fenster bewegt (mir will der richtige Begriff nicht einfallen), im Gegensatz zum Film, wo man relativ unterschiedliche Maßstäbe hat einen Film zu bewerten, im Gegensatz zu Spielen, nur verlassen sich Leute zu sehr darauf, siehe Dragon Age 2, wo man sich die Mehrheit des Gejammers um die Wertung hätte sparen können, immerhin steht ja drin wo die Probleme sind, wie z.B. die Baukastenlevel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe mich "durchgequält" - ja, die technische Umsetzung ist teilweise unterirdisch (welcher Sadist hat diese Steuerung verbrochen?), aber dennoch ist AP - typisch Obsidian, ein grandioses Rollenspiel.
> Ich möchte es sogar zu den besten der letzten Jahre zählen. Das typische Obsidian-Dilemma:
> Die Jungs (und Mädels) schaffen es, erzähltechnisch und in punkto "gefühlter" spielerischer Freiheit (Entscheidungen, Konsequenzen) wohl die besten RPG überhaupt zu erschaffen, in Bezug auf die technische Umsetzung jedoch "versagen" sie jedoch regelmäßig.


Mein Reden - Lieber schwächelnde Technik als katastophales Gameplay.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe mich "durchgequält" - ja, die technische Umsetzung ist teilweise unterirdisch (welcher Sadist hat diese Steuerung verbrochen?), aber dennoch ist AP - typisch Obsidian, ein grandioses Rollenspiel.
> ...


 Es gab eine Möglichkeit, über die ini-Dateien die Verzögerungen zu verringern. Allerdings beim Hacken hatte das nicht viel geholfen, aber mit etwas Übung war auch das kein Problem mehr.
Ich fand das Spiel gut, allerdings haben sich meiner Meinung nach zu viele Dinge wiederholt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es gab eine Möglichkeit, über die ini-Dateien die Verzögerungen zu verringern. Allerdings beim Hacken hatte das nicht viel geholfen, aber mit etwas Übung war auch das kein Problem mehr.
> Ich fand das Spiel gut, allerdings haben sich meiner Meinung nach zu viele Dinge wiederholt.


Die Hack-Minispiele fand ich eigentlich locker-leicht und wesentlich spaßiger als dieses ideenlose Schloss-Aufknacken bei ME. Am besten war immer noch das Hacken von Computern, wo man identische Zahlencodes aus einem Ziffern-Misch-Masch finden musste. War eine schöne Konzentrationsaufgabe.


----------



## Vordack (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es, leider, genau umgedreht. Ich hab mich im Vorfeld wahnsinnig auf AP gefreut. Beim Spielen kam dann relativ schnell die Ernüchterung und bei den ersten Minispielen hab ich fassungslos den Controller, ich hab es mir für 360 gekauft, zur Seite gelegt.
> 
> Ein paar Monate später hab ich mich dann etwas durch die Missionen gequält, aber sowas wie Spannung oder Motivation zum Weiterspielen kam leider nie auf, obwohl mich das Setting *mehr* als anspricht.


 
Bei AP scheiden sich eben die Geister.

Sauerlandyboy und ich finden es extrem klasse da wir primär die Story sehen. Ich habe noch kein Spiel erlebt in dem sich dei Story durch seine eigenen Entscheidungen so sehr verändert. Nennt mir bitte ein paar Spiele in dem es einen unterschiedlichen Endboss-Bösewicht gibt, je nachdem wie man sich verhält und wie die Story sich entwickelt. Ich denke die wären an einer Hand abzuzählen...

@Sauerland
Deswegen auch ein hoher Wiederspielwert^^

@Rabowke
Also die Minispiele brauchten ein klein-wenig Eingewöhnungszeit, dann fand ich sie zwar herausfordernd aber gut zu schaffen. Und wieso bei Dir kein Spannung aufkam verstehe ich nicht, aber es ist ebne  wie bei Filmen: Der eine findet "Der Pate" grandiös und der andere rennt gelangweilt aus dem Kino


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich ja sagen, das man dennoch eine Objektive Wertung abgeben kann, die sich nur eben in einem Fenster bewegt (mir will der richtige Begriff nicht einfallen), im Gegensatz zum Film, wo man relativ unterschiedliche Maßstäbe hat einen Film zu bewerten, im Gegensatz zu Spielen, nur verlassen sich Leute zu sehr darauf, siehe Dragon Age 2, wo man sich die Mehrheit des Gejammers um die Wertung hätte sparen können, immerhin steht ja drin wo die Probleme sind, wie z.B. die Baukastenlevel



Ich weiß zwar nicht, was genau Du meinst (), aber ich versuche mich trotzdem an einer Antwort. *g*

Ich bleibe dabei, eine objektive Spielspaßbewertung ist imho nicht möglich, da selbst innerhalb eines Genres die Geschmäcker weit auseinander driften können. Nehmen wir z.B. Rollenspiele - ja, ganz bewußt, weil es in diesem Bereich besonders schwer ist.

Erstens gibt es keine allgemeingültige Definition, was ein "RPG" überhaupt ist und zweitens setzt jeder RPG-Spieler diesbezüglich andere Schwerpunkte. Während man bei Egoshootern ziemlich genaue Vorstellungen hat, driften bei RPGs die Vorstellungen weit auseinander. 

So wehre ich mich z.B. mit Händen und Füßen dagegen, ein Spiel wie "Diablo" und Co. als Rollenspiel zu bezeichnen, genauso wie MMO"RPG"s. Diese Spiele sind für mich *keine* Rollenspiele, da ich - für mich - RPG als Spiele definiere, in denen ich Entscheidungen treffen muss, die zu sichtbaren Konsequenzen innerhalb der Spielwelt führen. Crafting, Looting (hilfe, Anglizismen! ), etc. sind nur Bonus, aber nicht der Kern eines guten RPGs für mich. 

 Andere RPG-Spieler setzen natürlich andere Schwerpunkte: bei den Anhängern von "openworld" -RPGs steht die Erkundung im Vordergrund und die damit verbundene "Illusion" von (fast) grenzenloser spielerischer Freiheit. Und wieder andere sind eben glücklich, wenn sie "Mobs" "grinden" dürfen und irgendwann ihr Tier irgendwas Set zusammen haben.

Keine Ansicht ist verkehrt, es ist alles eine reine Geschmacksfrage. Und deshalb kann es keine objektive Spielspaßbewertung geben.
Ja, man könnte natürlich jedes Genre bis ins kleinste Detail ausdifferenzieren, um so fast jedem Geschmackstyp gerecht zu werden - aber würde das wirklich Sinn machen?


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> Also die Minispiele brauchten ein klein-wenig Eingewöhnungszeit, dann fand ich sie zwar herausfordernd aber gut zu schaffen. Und wieso bei Dir kein Spannung aufkam verstehe ich nicht, aber es ist ebne  wie bei Filmen: Der eine findet "Der Pate" grandiös und der andere rennt gelangweilt aus dem Kino


Ich habs ja nicht durchgespielt, sondern drei oder vier Missionen gespielt und fand es eben nicht wirklich "weiterspielbar". 

Übrigens, wer "The Godfather" langweilig findet, gehört mit einem Zementblock auf den Grund eines Sees!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habs ja nicht durchgespielt, sondern drei oder vier Missionen gespielt und fand es eben nicht wirklich "weiterspielbar".
> 
> Übrigens, wer "The Godfather" langweilig findet, gehört mit einem Zementblock auf den Grund eines Sees!


 
... mit einzementierten Füssen auf den Grund des Sees !!! SO macht das der Mafiosi ! 

Es sei denn jemand kann mir andere Angebote (an Menschen-Verschwinden-Lassen-Methoden) machen, die ich nicht ablehnen kann ! 

P.S. Hab bis heute nicht einen einzigen Paten-Streifen gesehen. Sehr oft geplant, aber immer wieder verworfen. *g*


----------



## MisterSmith (26. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Hack-Minispiele fand ich eigentlich locker-leicht und wesentlich spaßiger als dieses ideenlose Schloss-Aufknacken bei ME. Am besten war immer noch das Hacken von Computern, wo man identische Zahlencodes aus einem Ziffern-Misch-Masch finden musste. War eine schöne Konzentrationsaufgabe.


 Ab 2:30, weiß nicht ob es an der Maus liegt, aber genau dieses Problem hatte ich auch.
Yet another Lets play: Alpha Protocol part 2. Hacking can suck it. - YouTube


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ab 2:30, weiß nicht ob es an der Maus liegt, aber genau dieses Problem hatte ich auch.
> Yet another Lets play: Alpha Protocol part 2. Hacking can suck it. - YouTube


Hab's komplett mit Gamepad gespielt. War angenehmer, außerdem wäre das Minispiel mit den Türschloss-Bolzen mit Tastatur/Maus viel zu simpel ausgefallen.


----------



## Vordack (26. April 2012)

Blöde Webseite hat meinen Text geschluckt 

Kurzfassung:

Hab alle Pate Teile gesehen, fand sie sehr gut, würde sie mir aber nicht einzweites mal angucken 

@Rabowke

Also ich fand Alpha Protocoll gleich beim ersten "Bosskampf" echt cool. In der Wüste gegen einen Panzer glaub ich.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es sei denn jemand kann mir andere Angebote (an Menschen-Verschwinden-Lassen-Methoden) machen, die ich nicht ablehnen kann !



Flußsäure. Aber denk' bitte an Walters Mahnung, eine Plastikwanne zu benutzen und mach' es NICHT wie Jesse.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Flußsäure. Aber denk' bitte an Walters Mahnung, eine Plastikwanne zu benutzen und mach' es NICHT wie Jesse.


 

Breaking Bad ist schon grandios, aber Risen 2! Topic!

Apropos, wie verträgt sich das eigentlich mit den Charakteren? Also warum sind "alte Bekannte" wieder mit dabei? Der namenlose Held ist doch immer ein anderer, oder?


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Breaking Bad ist schon grandios, aber Risen 2! Topic!



Hmm, wäre ich jetzt fies, würde ich sämtliche Postings in diesem Thread von Dir zitieren, wo Du Dich ins weite Feld des OT begibst...aber ich bin ja nicht so...


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Apropos, wie verträgt sich das eigentlich mit den Charakteren? Also warum sind "alte Bekannte" wieder mit dabei? Der namenlose Held ist doch immer ein anderer, oder?


 
Uih, endlich mal wieder eine OnTopic-Frage 
Nein, in Risen 2 spielst du den Helden aus Teil 1 - der ist halt immer noch namenlos. War ja innerhalb der Gothic-Serie genauso.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also ich fand Alpha Protocoll gleich beim ersten "Bosskampf" echt cool. In der Wüste gegen einen Panzer glaub ich.


Und das war noch einer der leichten Kämpfe. Gegen den Russen mit seiner Privat-Disco war es dagegen schon echt happig. Habe einige Anläufe gebraucht um diesen Kerl zu knacken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Uih, endlich mal wieder eine OnTopic-Frage
> Nein, in Risen 2 spielst du den Helden aus Teil 1 - der ist halt immer noch namenlos. War ja innerhalb der Gothic-Serie genauso.


Woher will man bitte wissen das namenlose Helden stets dieselben sind ?! 
Oder gibt es mehr oder weniger direkte Bezüge zum Vorgänger, die darauf hindeuten ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Woher will man bitte wissen das namenlose Helden stets dieselben sind ?!
> Oder gibt es mehr oder weniger direkte Bezüge zum Vorgänger, die darauf hindeuten ?


 
Erstmal: Sie sehen gleich aus 
Zweitens trifft man in Risen 2 wie gesagt einige bekannte Charaktere, die dann so etwas sagen wie: Na, damals auf Faranga, da ging die Post ab, erinnerst du dich?


----------



## Exar-K (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar fordern wir das Gleiche, bewertbare Faktoren sollten mit einer Testnote versehen werden, das "eigentliche" Spiel an sich mit einem, von mir aus auch längeren, Text beschrieben werden, die Vor- und auch Nachteile.


 Das fände ich auch gut, fragt sich nur, ob die breite Leserschaft das so annehmen würde.
Man kann natürlich auch Spielspass in gewisser Weise bewerten (abwechslungsreich, simpel, eintönig, clever, etc.), aber das sollte nicht mit Zahlen passieren, sondern im Text bzw. mit längeren Meinungskästen.

Ich wäre zumindest ebenfalls dafür.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das fände ich auch gut, fragt sich nur, ob die breite Leserschaft das so annehmen würde.


Schätze auch dass sich die wenigsten damit zufrieden geben werden, wenn ein Spiel als "okay, "gut", "sehr gut" oder "überragend" bezeichnet werden würde. Klingt für jene wohl viel zu schwammig.


Exar-K schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch Spielspass in gewisser Weise bewerten (abwechslungsreich, simpel, eintönig, clever, etc.), aber das sollte nicht mit Zahlen passieren, sondern im Text bzw. mit längeren Meinungskästen.
> 
> Ich wäre zumindest ebenfalls dafür.


So zumindest könne man ähnlich aufgebaute Spiele besser vergleichen und gewisse Unterschiede herauskristallisieren. Wäre auch dafür.


----------



## knarfe1000 (26. April 2012)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Ach ja...
> 
> Preview zu Risen 2 bei der Gamestar (Schleich-)Werbung? | Weeplay.de



Tja, das ist ein schönes Beispiel für die journalistische Qualität der Spielemagazine (betrifft sicher nicht nur die GS). Die ständige, unreflektierte Verbreitung von Gerüchten ohne auch nur ansatzweise investigativ zu recherchieren, ist ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt dafür, sich bloß nicht mehr auf Testberichte zu verlassen.


----------



## Dexter11111 (27. April 2012)

Zu den Review-Wertungen kann ich nur ein paar Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit bringen:

Editorial Integrity



> My industry pisses me off.
> 
> I was a little suspicious of the cover choices one of our competitors was making, so I checked in with a contact of mine from a major game publisher. "Yes," he confirmed. "We can pretty much get whatever cover we want from that magazine. All it takes is for us to meet with the publisher, promise that we'll buy some ads, and discuss the details from there." So...that magazine's cover stories are for sale. Great.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, a Games Writer was Fired Over Review Scores



> As part of a recent deal that's seen Gerstmann's current employer _Giant Bomb_ purchased by CBS Interactive (who also own _GameSpot_, his former employer), some full disclosure was needed from both parties as to what, exactly, went down that day five years ago.
> So disclose Gerstmann has, confirming with _GameSpot's_ Jon Davison that after a succession of challenges with management and advertisers he was "called into a room" and "terminated" because he "couldn't be trusted" as editorial director (ie, in charge of reviews), kicking off one of the saddest and sorriest episodes in an often sad and sorry relationship between games writers and games publishers.
> I mean, yes, it was five years ago, and yes, it got to the point where everyone assumed the rumour was fact anyways, but to have it officially confirmed still leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


 
Larian Studios Interview Pt. 1: Games Journalism is Broken - The state of it all



> *I feel like that's a misconception, though. Maybe you know things I don't, but, as I've usually understood it, the advertising and the public relations (PR) teams are generally very separate and have little or no influence over each other. We've never had that problem; it's never been brought up. I mean, we're not a massive site, but I think we're big enough we would've seen that by now, because we deal with a lot of big publishers. *
> 
> *More often it's an issue where the writer isn't as critical as they should be, but it's more down to them and PR. It doesn't even have to be a spoken thing, they just don't want to upset PR for whatever reason.*
> 
> ...


 
Ganz unabhängig davon, und dass du auch noch offen zugibst dass Publisher versuchen die Wertung zu beeinflussen und ihr *manchmal* die Deals nicht annehmt, spätestens seit Dragon Age 2 traue ich eigentlich keinem großen Magazin mehr, was da teilweise abgelaufen ist bei einem SO abgrundtief schlechtem Spiel und als was es nicht alles bezeichnet wurde, von "The best RPG of this decade? Nine more years will tell, but for now, yes." und "A pinnacle of role-playing games with well-designed mechanics and excellent story-telling, _Dragon Age II_ is what videogames are meant to be." etc. war einfach nicht mehr feierlich.

Was ist mit dem Spiel trotz alledem passiert? Neben den Pre-Order Sales die relativ gut waren ist es feierlich getankt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Add-On dazu namens "Exalted March" wurde lange nachdem die Arbeiten angefangen hatten gencancelt und sogar eine Dragon Age 2 Ultimate Edition wird es nicht geben weil die Retailer kein Interesse dran haben (teilweise noch auf ihren Altkopien hocken): Dragon Age II Ultimate Edition Won't Exist Due to Retailer Disinterest



> retailers have to be willing to take it. There isn't any retail interest ATM.


 
Dieses Video hier bringt es eigentlich auch auf den Punkt, auch wenn es etwas überspitzt dargestellt ist: Paid Reviews: Critics or Conmen? Gaming's Ad-verse Situation - YouTube

Was die "steigende Qualität" von Spielen angeht kann ich eigentlich nur lachen, wenn alles so toll wäre würde ich nicht immer mehr zur Indie-Szene hingezogen werden und ich müsste nicht 100te von Dollar in KickStarter stecken für Spiele die ich auch wirklich zocken möchte basierend auf der Hoffnung dass Sie gut werden könnten, anstatt dem Casual Mass-Market Dreck der Größtenteils Heutzutage herausgebracht wird.
Bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, falls es kein Konsolen-FPS, Sportspiel, Action-"RPG", Groß-MMO Projekt (meist angesetzt um World of Warcraft den "Thron" zu rauben) oder ab und zu mal ein Strategiespiel für den PC ist kriegt es schon mal gar kein Budget zugeteilt.

Sachen wie Dungeon Keeper, Startopia, Black & White, Theme Hospital/Park, Worms/Lemmings, Creatures, Sacrifice, Syndicate, FreeSpace etc. EXISTIEREN im AAA-Markt gar nicht mehr, und falls es was mal gibt ist es entweder ein FPS-Reboot a la Syndicate/X-COM oder der 10te Sequel. Originalität und Experimentieren ist in dem Markt heutzutage fast so gut wie tot und ganze Genres gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr xD

Bis Anfang/Mitte 2000 waren Spiele wenigstens teilweise noch "von Spielern für Spieler", spätestens mit der Xbox 360 und der Wii sind Sie immer weiter zur Massenmarktware mutiert die "neue Zielgruppen" erschliessen wollen. Heutzutage sind eigentlich ein Großteil der früheren Independent-Entwickler unter der Haube eines großen Publishers und produzieren Sequels am Laufband und diese Kreativität und Experimentierfreundlichkeit findet man wirklich nur noch in der Indie-Szene.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. April 2012)

Dexter11111 schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig davon, und dass du auch noch offen zugibst dass Publisher versuchen die Wertung zu beeinflussen und ihr *manchmal* die Deals nicht annehmt [..]



Ich sehe schon, auch du hast meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen/verstanden. Na gut, dann spar ich mir halt einen weiteren Kommentar, ihr habt ja offensichtlich ohnehin alle schon eine vorgefasste Meinung.

P.S: Deine Zitate und Links finde ich trotz allem sehr interessant, die werde ich mir mal am Wochenende zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Dexter11111 schrieb:


> [...]


Deine ganzen Links sind durchaus interessant, die meisten kannte ich auch als fleissiger Kotaku Leser.
Allerdings muss man sich bei einigen Dingen schon fragen, inwieweit die Dinge stimmen, nur weil es im Internet steht muss es nicht wahr sein und zum Anderen, ob diese Dinge, sofern sie stimmen, sich ohne Ausnahme über die komplette Industrie legen lassen.

Des Weiteren ist Deutschland nicht Amerika ... das mal als letzten Punkt zu deinen Beiträgen.



> Ganz unabhängig davon, und dass du auch noch offen zugibst dass Publisher versuchen die Wertung zu beeinflussen und ihr *manchmal* die Deals nicht annehmt, spätestens seit Dragon Age 2 traue ich eigentlich keinem großen Magazin mehr[...]


Wie Peter schon meinte, du scheinst mir sehr selektiv zu lesen und nur die Informationen zu verarbeiten, die dir gefallen. Wenn Publisher X bei der frühen Herausgabe von Spiel Y eine Forderung Z stellt, dann kann man *darüber* diskutieren, aber doch nicht über die PC Games.

Über die PC Games kannst du diskutieren, wenn herauskommt, dass sie solche Deals annehmen und absoluten Gurken Traumwertungen geben. Solche Fälle sind ja schon vorgekommen, z.B. Gothic 3. Allerdings lag der Grund in einer zu hohen Wertung nicht an "Exklusivdeals", sondern an der Gutgläubigkeit des Testers, der sich auf Aussagen verlassen hat wie:
"Wir werden umgehend ein Patch veröffentlichen der alle Fehler behebt! Versprochen!"  

Wenn du in der Lage bist mir stichhaltige Beweise zu bringen, damit meine ich nicht Seiten wie www.diewahrewahrheitüberdiemachenschaftenderpcgames.de, dann bin ich gerne gewillt dir zuzuhören und mich mit deinen Fakten auseinanderzusetzen. Aber viel Blabla, pauschale Unterstellungen ohne ernsthafte Belege ist, sagen wir mal, etwas unglücklich. 



> Das Add-On dazu namens "Exalted March" wurde lange nachdem die Arbeiten angefangen hatten gencancelt und sogar eine Dragon Age 2 Ultimate Edition wird es nicht geben weil die Retailer kein Interesse dran haben (teilweise noch auf ihren Altkopien hocken): Dragon Age II Ultimate Edition Won't Exist Due to Retailer Disinterest


Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zutun? 



> Was die "steigende Qualität" von Spielen angeht kann ich eigentlich nur lachen, wenn alles so toll wäre würde ich nicht immer mehr zur Indie-Szene hingezogen werden und ich müsste nicht 100te von Dollar in KickStarter stecken für Spiele die ich auch wirklich zocken möchte basierend auf der Hoffnung dass Sie gut werden könnten, anstatt dem Casual Mass-Market Dreck der Größtenteils Heutzutage herausgebracht wird.
> Bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, falls es kein Konsolen-FPS, Sportspiel, Action-"RPG", Groß-MMO Projekt (meist angesetzt um World of Warcraft den "Thron" zu rauben) oder ab und zu mal ein Strategiespiel für den PC ist kriegt es schon mal gar kein Budget zugeteilt.


Ob du nun lachen kannst oder nicht, auch hier hast du die Aussage scheinbar nicht verstanden ... oder du ignorierst den Inhalt.
Es ist nicht von der Hand zuweisen das die *technische* Qualität der Spiele in den letzten Jahren gestiegen ist, d.h. doch aber noch lange nicht, dass dir diese Spiele auch Spass machen müssen.

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zutun. Allerdings darf man seine persönlichen Vorlieben nie auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen, ich würde ein Landwirtschaftssimular nicht mal unter Folterandrohung spielen, trotzdem verkauft sich das Spiel wie geschnitten Brot.



> Sachen wie Dungeon Keeper, Startopia, Black & White, Theme Hospital/Park, Worms/Lemmings, Creatures, Sacrifice, Syndicate, FreeSpace etc. EXISTIEREN im AAA-Markt gar nicht mehr, und falls es was mal gibt ist es entweder ein FPS-Reboot a la Syndicate/X-COM oder der 10te Sequel. Originalität und Experimentieren ist in dem Markt heutzutage fast so gut wie tot und ganze Genres gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr xD


Mag alles richtig sein ... aber: was hat das mit der eigentlichen Debatte zutun? Soll PC Games sich jetzt hinstellen und alle neuen Spiele pauschal mit -20% Bewerten, weil "Originalität und Experimentieren" auf dem Markt fehlt?  

Es wird das vorliegende Produkt bewertet, so einfach ... so unkompliziert.

Das man das von dir o.g. Thema in Kolumnen, Beiträge und in anderer Form kommuniziert, ist absolut okay, nur hat das ganze nichts mit einem Spieletest zutun, wenn das fertige Spiel bereits vor einem liegt.

Das Zauberwort heißt, wie sooft im Leben: differenzieren.



> Bis Anfang/Mitte 2000 waren Spiele wenigstens teilweise noch "von Spielern für Spieler", spätestens mit der Xbox 360 und der Wii sind Sie immer weiter zur Massenmarktware mutiert die "neue Zielgruppen" erschliessen wollen. Heutzutage sind eigentlich ein Großteil der früheren Independent-Entwickler unter der Haube eines großen Publishers und produzieren Sequels am Laufband und diese Kreativität und Experimentierfreundlichkeit findet man wirklich nur noch in der Indie-Szene.


Das ewige Konsolengebäshe ... ich glaub das alte Internetgesetz, in einer Diskussion wird irgendwann Hitler ins Spiel gebracht können wir mittlerweile etwas umformulieren: in einer Diskussion rund um PC Spiele wird irgendwann die Konsole ins Spiel gebracht. 

Konsolen gab es bereits seit Stunde Null, d.h. die Konsole an sich hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit den oben angeführten Punkten zutun. Im übrigen ist auch der letzte Teil nicht unwahr, redet aber an der eigentlichen Thematik etwas vorbei: ein Transport Tycoon, als Beispiel, wurde von max. fünf Leuten (!) programmiert ... damit du heute Spiele produzieren kannst, die auch die *breite Masse* kauft, brauch man aber leider deutlich mehr Personal, Ressourcen etc.pp.

Bitte (!) komm mir jetzt nicht mit MineCraft oder LoG. Ja diese Spiele wurden von kleinen Teams programmiert, ja diese Spiele sind einigermaßen erfolgreich ... nein ich möchte als Spieler nicht nur solche Spiele spielen.

Nehmen wir mein aktuelles Lieblingsspiel: The Witcher 2 ( EE ): was meinst du, wieviele Leute dort an diesem Spiel mitgewirkt haben. Fünf? Zehn? Was schätzt du? Oder nehmen wir mein Lieblingsrennspiel: Forza 4. Meinst du, mit fünf Leuten lassen sich solche Fahrzeugmodelle und originalgetreue Strecken nachbilden? 

Nein. 

Klar hab ich damals Stunts geliebt, nur wenn mir heute jemand Stunts als Vollpreisspiel verkaufen würde, lehne ich dankbar ab und spiel meine achso schlechte Fortsetzung, Forza *4*.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Dexter11111 schrieb:


> Sachen wie Dungeon Keeper, Startopia, Black & White, Theme Hospital/Park, Worms/Lemmings, Creatures, Sacrifice, Syndicate, FreeSpace etc. EXISTIEREN im AAA-Markt gar nicht mehr, und falls es was mal gibt ist es entweder ein FPS-Reboot a la Syndicate/X-COM oder der 10te Sequel. Originalität und Experimentieren ist in dem Markt heutzutage fast so gut wie tot und ganze Genres gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr xD
> 
> Bis Anfang/Mitte 2000 waren Spiele wenigstens teilweise noch "von Spielern für Spieler", spätestens mit der Xbox 360 und der Wii sind Sie immer weiter zur Massenmarktware mutiert die "neue Zielgruppen" erschliessen wollen. Heutzutage sind eigentlich ein Großteil der früheren Independent-Entwickler unter der Haube eines großen Publishers und produzieren Sequels am Laufband und diese Kreativität und Experimentierfreundlichkeit findet man wirklich nur noch in der Indie-Szene.



Insgesamt sehr interessanter Beitrag. Allerdings finde ich, dass es bei Weitem nicht (mehr) so schlimm ist, wie Du es darstellst.
Tatsächlich sah es imho vor 1-2 Jahren deutlich schlechter aus. Ja, die "Big Players" der Branche, wie z.B. Activision und EA, produzieren aus der Sicht anspruchsvoller Gamer vielleicht nur noch spielerischen Rotz am laufenden Band, aber es zwingt einen ja keiner, das Zeug zu kaufen. 
Aber es gibt doch jede Menge anderer Hersteller, von denen regelmäßig durchaus interessante Kost angeboten wird. Dabei muss es nicht einmal die immer interessanter werdene Indie-Entwicklerszene inklusive Kickstarter sein, es genügt bereits ein Blick in die "zweite" Reihe der Publisher, um fündig zu werden:

So habe ich z.B. in den letzten Jahren Paradox als Anbieter von spielerisch z.T. äußerst anspruchsvollen Titeln kennen- und lieben gelernt. CDProjekt Red wird ja häufiger genannt; ich denke, sie haben den ehemaligen Branchenprimus "BioWare" schon lange vom Thron gestoßen: erzählerisch kann ihnen eigentlich nur Obsidian das Wasser reichen, technisch liegen sie imho momentan uneinholbar vorne. 
Aber auch Neuauflagen von Klassikern wie UFO bzw. X-COM - und ja, ich meine das rundenbasierte Strategiespiel, das bei Firaxis in der Mache ist, NICHT den Shooter! - wirken vielversprechend.

Insgesamt sieht es doch wieder viel rosiger für "echte"(*) Gamer aus, als noch vor einiger Zeit.



(*) Disclaimer: Menschen, die Freude an eher anspruchslosen Spielen haben, sind natürlich keine "unechten" Gamer, und gewiss auch keine schlechteren Menschen, sie haben lediglich einen anderen Geschmack. Das nur, um dsbzgl. unnötigen Diskussionen vorzubeugen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Dexter11111 schrieb:


> Sachen wie Dungeon Keeper, Startopia, Black & White, Theme Hospital/Park, Worms/Lemmings, Creatures, Sacrifice, Syndicate, FreeSpace etc. EXISTIEREN im AAA-Markt gar nicht mehr, und falls es was mal gibt ist es entweder ein FPS-Reboot a la Syndicate/X-COM oder der 10te Sequel. Originalität und Experimentieren ist in dem Markt heutzutage fast so gut wie tot und ganze Genres gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr xD
> 
> Bis Anfang/Mitte 2000 waren Spiele wenigstens teilweise noch "von Spielern für Spieler", spätestens mit der Xbox 360 und der Wii sind Sie immer weiter zur Massenmarktware mutiert die "neue Zielgruppen" erschliessen wollen. Heutzutage sind eigentlich ein Großteil der früheren Independent-Entwickler unter der Haube eines großen Publishers und produzieren Sequels am Laufband und diese Kreativität und Experimentierfreundlichkeit findet man wirklich nur noch in der Indie-Szene.



Es gibt leider immer noch einen gewaltigen Haken: Es gibt zuviel kaufbereite Kundschaft, die sich selbst über die zigste Fortsetzung eines Spiele-Bestsellers erfreuen können, selbst wenn schon längerfristig spielerischer wie auch inhaltlicher Stillstand herrscht.

Ich mag zwar auch einige Reihen sehr gern, besonders die "Assassins Creed"-Reihe liegt mir derart am Herzen wie keine andere. Aber ich erwarte natürlich dass sich Ubisoft nicht auf der Lorbeeren der (erfolgreichen) Vergangenheit ausruht, sondern sich stets darum bemüht mir was Neues zu bieten. Und was ich bis "Brotherhood" gesehen habe, hat mich mehr als zufrieden gestellt. Wenn die angekündigten Neuerungen für AC3 den Tatsachen entsprechen, dann finde ich kann man nach diesem Beispiel sicherlich ohne schlechtes Gewissen ein weiteres Sequel erstehen, einfach weil wirklich Kreativität und Qualität dahinter steckt.

Die Gegenseite bildet da (sorry, auch wenn ich wieder den Zorn von Fans auf mich ziehe) "Call of Duty": Hast du ein Teil gesehen (respektive gespielt), hast du alle gesehen ! Punkt !


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Erstmal: Sie sehen gleich aus
> Zweitens trifft man in Risen 2 wie gesagt einige bekannte Charaktere, die dann so etwas sagen wie: Na, damals auf Faranga, da ging die Post ab, erinnerst du dich?


 
Naja, ich will doch hoffen dass die Grafik seit Risen 1 etwas besser geworden ist, also sehen sie ghoffentlich NICHT gleich aus 

Larry sieht ja in LSL 4 gottseidank auch nicht mehr so aus wie in LSL 1


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, ich will doch hoffen dass die Grafik seit Risen 1 etwas besser geworden ist, also sehen sie ghoffentlich NICHT gleich aus
> 
> Larry sieht ja in LSL 4 gottseidank auch nicht mehr so aus wie in LSL 1


Vielleicht bald doch. 
Dank erfolgreicher Spenden-Sammelaktion plant Al Lowe ja ein modernes Remake von Teil 1. Wobei ich mir gerade die Frage stelle... Gab es nicht bereits ein VGA-Remake des Laffer-Debüts ???


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bald doch.
> Dank erfolgreicher Spenden-Sammelaktion plant Al Lowe ja ein modernes Remake von Teil 1. Wobei ich mir gerade die Frage stelle... Gab es nicht bereits ein VGA-Remake des Laffer-Debüts ???


 
Ja gab es. Hier ein Youtube Vid: Leisuire Suit Larry 1 VGA - Ways to die - YouTube


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja gab es. Hier ein Youtube Vid: Leisuire Suit Larry 1 VGA - Ways to die - YouTube


Hat mich mein Gedächtnis doch nicht getäuscht. Hoffe nur es wird kein 1:1 Update des Originals. Zumindest beim Rätseldesign könnte Lowe mit Neuerungen/Änderungen rausrücken. Sonst hat man doch keinen Anreiz, weil man die Lösung von Anfang bis Ende schon vom Vorgänger kennt.


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat mich mein Gedächtnis doch nicht getäuscht. Hoffe nur es wird kein 1:1 Update des Originals. Zumindest beim Rätseldesign könnte Lowe mit Neuerungen/Änderungen rausrücken. Sonst hat man doch keinen Anreiz, weil man die Lösung von Anfang bis Ende schon vom Vorgänger kennt.


 

Hmm, ich denke wenn ich LSL1 heute spielen würde würde ich doch wieder etwas rätseln.. ist immerhin... err.... ca. 22 Jahre her daß ich es gespielt habe. Damals hatte ich noch abermillionen Gehirnzellen mehr als heute


----------



## Sirius89 (27. April 2012)

Wird gekauft sobald ne Version mit allen DLC's rauskommt.Vorher nich.Diese Scheiss Day1 DLC's regen mich derbe auf.


----------



## K1llerk3v (27. April 2012)

Entschuldigung wenn das hier jetzt vielleicht nicht hingehört, aber im Test heißt es dass auf einem der 4 Testrechner die RAM nach ein bisschen Spielzeit vollgeschrieben waren und damit das Spiel unspielbar war. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe dasselbe Problem. Starte ich das Spiel läuft es perfekt aber nach ungefähr 10min rumlaufen ist es dann nicht mehr zu steuern.

Mich würde interessieren ob die Redakteure der PCGames dieses Problem lösen konnten oder sich sicher dabei sind dass ein neuer Treiber es lösen könnte?


----------



## CoDii84 (27. April 2012)

K1llerk3v schrieb:


> Entschuldigung wenn das hier jetzt vielleicht nicht hingehört, aber im Test heißt es dass auf einem der 4 Testrechner die RAM nach ein bisschen Spielzeit vollgeschrieben waren und damit das Spiel unspielbar war. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe dasselbe Problem. Starte ich das Spiel läuft es perfekt aber nach ungefähr 10min rumlaufen ist es dann nicht mehr zu steuern.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren ob die Redakteure der PCGames dieses Problem lösen konnten oder sich sicher dabei sind dass ein neuer Treiber es lösen könnte?


 
Habe das selbe Problem.
Nichtmal im Deepsilber-Forum gibt es wirklich hilfe dafür.



			
				PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> So flimmerten während des Tests etwa manche Schatten noch aufdringlich  stark; das Ergebnis einer Inkompatibilität mit dem aktuellen  Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber. Bei der Veröffentlichung des Spiels soll  eine angepasste Treiberversion von Nvidia zum Download bereitstehen.



Derzeit ist aber auch noch kein neuer NVidia Treiber vorhanden, der im Test genannt wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hmm, ich denke wenn ich LSL1 heute spielen würde würde ich doch wieder etwas rätseln.. ist immerhin... err.... ca. 22 Jahre her daß ich es gespielt habe. Damals hatte ich noch abermillionen Gehirnzellen mehr als heute


Okay, bei SO einer großen Zeitspanne würd auch ich einiges vergessen. 
Die meisten LucasArts- und Sierra-Spiele könnte ich heute ohne weiteres durchzocken, ohne einmal in die Lösung reinzuschauen... Na gut, hab auch einen unfairen Vorteil: Ich schau fast alle paar Jahre immer in die Spiele rein. Sind einfach zeitlos gut, die Klassiker.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer noch einen gewaltigen Haken: Es gibt zuviel kaufbereite Kundschaft, die sich selbst über die zigste Fortsetzung eines Spiele-Bestsellers erfreuen können, selbst wenn schon längerfristig spielerischer wie auch inhaltlicher Stillstand herrscht.
> 
> Ich mag zwar auch einige Reihen sehr gern, besonders die "Assassins Creed"-Reihe liegt mir derart am Herzen wie keine andere. Aber ich erwarte natürlich dass sich Ubisoft nicht auf der Lorbeeren der (erfolgreichen) Vergangenheit ausruht, sondern sich stets darum bemüht mir was Neues zu bieten. Und was ich bis "Brotherhood" gesehen habe, hat mich mehr als zufrieden gestellt. Wenn die angekündigten Neuerungen für AC3 den Tatsachen entsprechen, dann finde ich kann man nach diesem Beispiel sicherlich ohne schlechtes Gewissen ein weiteres Sequel erstehen, einfach weil wirklich Kreativität und Qualität dahinter steckt.
> 
> Die Gegenseite bildet da (sorry, auch wenn ich wieder den Zorn von Fans auf mich ziehe) "Call of Duty": Hast du ein Teil gesehen (respektive gespielt), hast du alle gesehen ! Punkt !



*sign*

Bis auf den Punkt mit ACB (welches für mich der schlechteste Teil war), stimm ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Arlen84 (27. April 2012)

Hallo Community, dies ist mein erster Beitrag bei euch. Leider ist dieser nicht aus einem fröhlichen Anlass. Am heutigen morgen starb ein weiterer Klassiker der Computerspiele Welt, er fiel wie die meisten seiner Mitstreiter dem Casualmonster zum Opfer. 

Diese traurige Entwicklung, welche sich in den letzten Jahren wie eine Seuche unter den Neuerscheinungen ausbreitet raubt mir den Glauben an die Zukunft der Spieleindustrie. Es ist traurig zu sehen mit welcher Einfältigkeit ein Vermächtniss wie jenes der Gothic Reihe dem Kommerz zum Opfer fällt. 

R.I.P. Gothic


----------



## golani79 (27. April 2012)

@Arlen84

Risen != Gothic

Des Weiteren solltest du vielleicht auch ein wenig näher erläutern wieso du dieser Meinung bist, anstatt diese einfach so in den Raum zu stellen.
Musst du zwar nicht machen, aber wäre halt interessant, was die anderen Leute so denken. Wenn man ohne jegliche Begründung einfach reinschreibt, dies und das ist Schrott, können andere nicht viel damit anfangen.

Risen 1 hat mir eigentlich recht gut gefallen und Risen 2 hat mir in der Beta auch gut zugesagt. Nur hab ich momentan nicht so viel Zeit zum Spielen, weswegen ich mit Risen 2 auch noch warten werde.


----------



## smooth1980 (27. April 2012)

Absolut genial das Feeling . Ich liebe es. Kann gar nicht mehr aufhören zu spielen.


----------



## Arlen84 (27. April 2012)

@ golani79

Du hast recht, es fehlt vielleicht etwas an Inhalt in meinem Beitrag. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich allerdings sagen, ich war und bin emotional aufgewühlt. Der Vergleich zwischen Gothic und Risen mag auch etwas fehl am Platz gewesen sein.

Was mich in den ersten Spielminuten gestört hat war der Einschnitt in die Vielseitigkeit des Vorgängers, alles wird mit der linken Maustaste erledigt. Ich spreche, öffne Truhen, schlage Gegner, hebe Sachen auf und brauche nur eine Taste. Die Steuerung fühlt sich nicht stimmig an, man hat das Gefühle alles ist für ein Pad ausgelegt und nicht für eine Maus und eine Tastatur. Viele der für mich wichtigen Details, welche meiner Meinung nach das Spielgefühl des Vorgängers ausgemacht haben sind hier einfach verschwunden. Ich habe das Spiel auf schwer angefangen und musste nichtmal selber kämpfen, das übernimmt die Piratenbraut für mich. Das Kampfsystem an sich ist noch trivialer. Es ist nicht einmal nötig auf einen Gegner zu zugehen, es reicht wenn man in seiner Nähe steht und auf die linke Maustaste drückt. Der Namenlose dreht sich dann von alleine um und schlägt auf einen beliebigen Gegner in der Nähe. Der nächste Punkt ist der Aufbau der Welt an sich. Wenn ich ins Meer gehe wird der Bildschirm schwarz und ich resporne am Strand... was soll das denn? Es sieht so also ob ich einen Abhang runter falle und kurze Zeit später stehe ich drei Meter weiter hinten. Außerdem kann ich nicht mehr in die Wälder gehen, alles ist begrenzt und wirkt schlauchig.

Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch selber zu eingefahren, ich werde dem Spiel einfach noch eine Chance geben und nach dem We nochmal was posten. Unter Umständen hat sich meine Meinung bis dahin ja geändert.

Ich wollte niemandem den Spielspass kaputt machen sonder nur auf eine Entwicklung in der Spieleindustrie hinweisen die ich für sehr bedauernswert halte. Ich als User bin tatsächlich in der Lage mehr als drei Knöpfe zu drücken und möchte von einem Spiel gefordert werden....


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2012)

Arlen84 schrieb:


> @ golani79
> 
> Du hast recht, es fehlt vielleicht etwas an Inhalt in meinem Beitrag. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich allerdings sagen, ich war und bin emotional aufgewühlt. Der Vergleich zwischen Gothic und Risen mag auch etwas fehl am Platz gewesen sein.
> 
> Ich wollte niemandem den Spielspass kaputt machen sonder nur auf eine Entwicklung in der Spieleindustrie hinweisen die ich für sehr bedauernswert halte. Ich als User bin tatsächlich in der Lage mehr als drei Knöpfe zu drücken und möchte von einem Spiel gefordert werden....


 
Nein, das Problem dürfe halt doch sein, dass der nicht einfach Fehl am Platze ist, sondern halt einfach Falsch, man kann ja auch nicht sagen System Shock ist tot weil Bioshock so unter Wasser spielt
Auch würde ich sagen das nur weil eine Steuerung unnötig Kompliziert ist nicht auch unbedingt besser, eher würde ich sogar meinen das überhaupt keine gute Mechanik ist wenn R zum Reden, H zum Aufheben drücken muss anstatt das man es auch mit der Maus tun kann, das hat auch nichts mit nem Gamepad zu tun

Und der Hinweiß ist somit auch irgendwo Banane und würde auch nur dann zu treffen wenn es um QTEs geht, also man 3 mal Kasten drücken muss um nacheinander sich zu ducken, zu Springen und am Schluss einen in einer 5 Minuten langen Sequenz nieder zu machen


----------



## stawacz (27. April 2012)

so bin jetzt doch schwach geworden,,,grad mal n paar minuten reingeschnuppert,aber zwei sachen sind mir sofort und leider negativ aufgefallen.

zum einen die grafik,,sieht jetzt wirklich nich besonders aus,um es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken.auch habe ich bisher weder eine option im spiel,nich eine config gefunden wo ich grafik abseits der auflösung einstellen kann.

am schlimmsten aber find ich die synchro,,die is mir gleich bei den ersten 4 chars so richtig negativ ins ohr geschossen.das hört sich ja teilweise an wie die synchros der skyrim fanmods(beschützer von himmelsrand)...das sind leider so meine ersten eindrücke vom spiel,,die synchro zerrt für mich sehr an der atmosphäre


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> .
> 
> zum einen die grafik,,sieht jetzt wirklich nich besonders aus,um es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken.auch habe ich bisher weder eine option im spiel,nich eine config gefunden wo ich grafik abseits der auflösung einstellen kann.


 
Im Hauptmenü auf Optionen und Grafik. Da kannst du Texturenqualität, Schattenqualität usw. einstellen.


----------



## golani79 (27. April 2012)

Arlen84 schrieb:


> Ich wollte niemandem den Spielspass kaputt machen [...]


 
Darum ging es mir eigentlich nicht. Mich interessiert halt oft einfach die Meinung der Einzelnen wenn etwas kritisiert / gelobt wird.
Wenn nur dasteht, es ist super oder es ist schlecht, dann kann ich keine Verknüpfungen zu meinen eigenen Erfahrungen machen.

Dass ich Risen 2 spielen werde, habe ich eh schon beschlossen. Risen 1 hat mir Spaß gemacht und die Beta von Risen 2 hat sich auch schon gut angefühlt.


----------



## ElKodo (27. April 2012)

· Klettern ist nur noch an vorgegebenen Stellen möglich.
· Es gibt nur noch einen Dietrich, der niemals abbricht.

Also die zwei Änderungen finde ich jetzt wirklich abartig... das klettern und entdecken "unüblicher" Orte hat mir in Gothic 1 und 2 mit am meisten Spaß gemacht... echt Schade.
Und die Sache mit dem Dietrich ist jetzt auch nicht so toll...


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2012)

also langsam könnte man meinen das jetzt irgendwie die Diwwelesschisser kommen und schon zwanghaft nach Dingen suchen die man mies machen kann
Das man nicht mehr überall Klettern kann, nun gut, das ist nicht schön aber kein k.o.Kriterium 
Und mal ehrlich, das solche Dinge wie Dietriche laufend kaputt gehen ist irgendwo eine ähnlich Tolle Mechanik wie die das man hunderte von Tasten braucht für Dinge die man auch mit der Maus machen kann, sowas kann man getrost rauskicken, denn nur weil man sowas Früher gemacht hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, das man auch auf Ewig daran festhalten muss, sondern sich eher mal überlegen sollte, ob das wirklich Sinnvoll ist


----------



## Kreon (27. April 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Und die Sache mit dem Dietrich ist jetzt auch nicht so toll...


 
Bin ich der einzige Spieler, der das begrüßt? 
Wenn mir früher immer ein Dietrich kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich neu geladen. Da mir das jetzt nicht mehr passieren kann, spare ich mir das Schnellladen, was dem Spielfluss enorm zu Gute kommt.


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige Spieler, der das begrüßt?
> Wenn mir früher immer ein Dietrich kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich neu geladen. Da mir das jetzt nicht mehr passieren kann, spare ich mir das Schnellladen, was dem Spielfluss enorm zu Gute kommt.


 
du bringst auch noch ein Beispiel dafür warum die auch eh nicht wirklich gut und effektiv war, man konnte das ganze eh aushebeln


----------



## Shredhead (27. April 2012)

Steamzwang + keine Modding Tools = kein Kauf. 30 Stunden Umfang ist jetzt auch nicht so viel. Dann vielleicht irgendwann mal die GOTY Edition + nen Crack gesaugt.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (28. April 2012)

DLC Der Tempel der Lüfte gibt es nicht im Steam Shop


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. April 2012)

oh gott ich habs grad mal angetestet und wär fast aus meinem chefsessel gefallen was praktisch unmöglich ist weil ich stylische seitenflügel hab.
die habens tatsächlich geschafft grafisch von 2008 nochmal schlechter zu werden 
das game hat absolut nix in 2012 zu suchen und ist wohl nur was für hardcore rollenspieler die auf schwule piraten stehen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> oh gott ich habs grad mal angetestet [...]


 "Grad mal angetestet ..." ... wenn ich sowas schon lese.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. April 2012)

echt? ich setz noch ein drauf denn deepthroat oder wie die heissen sollten ihr geld statt in gute kritiken und wertungen lieber in bessere hintergrund"landschaften" stecken die nur halb so pixelig sind.
besser?


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> echt? ich setz noch ein drauf denn deepthroat oder wie die heissen sollten ihr geld statt in gute kritiken und wertungen lieber in bessere hintergrund"landschaften" stecken die nur halb so pixelig sind.
> besser?


 Ich meinte das in Bezug auf deine Raubkopie, oder hast du dir Risen 2 gekauft und dann "nur mal kurz angetestet!"? 

Auch die Variante mit "ich habe es grade bei einem Freund gespielt" ist nicht wirklich glaubhaft, morgens um 06:00 würde ich keine Freunde rein- bzw. an meinen PC lassen. 

Des Weiteren, vllt. zum Abschluss: man ist nicht cool oder elitär, weil man mit Absicht irgendwelche Namen pseudomäßig falsch schreibt. Nein, lustig ist es auch nicht ... bevor die Frage jetzt von dir kommen sollte. 

Kritik, vorallem zu einem Spiel von PB, ist gerne Willkommen ... aber etwas ausgearbeiteter wäre schön, dann haben alle was davon und man wird als Diskussionspartner ernst genommen, sofern man ein interesse daran hat.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. April 2012)

nein ich würde niiiiie raubmordkopieren vorallem weil alle 6 sekunden ein kind in afrika verhungert und unsere 1st world publisher gleichzeitig natürlich riesige probleme haben


----------



## boyclar (28. April 2012)

hat jemande ein savegame ungefähr wo man den anderen käptn auf der 2ten insel killen muss?


----------



## Hawkins (29. April 2012)

Hab das Game heut angefangen. Grafisch sieht es ganz gut aus, kein Vergleich zu Skyrim, trotzdem typischer Risen/Gothic look. Die Characteranimationen(vorallen von Patty) sehen etwas Unecht aus, aber damit kann ich leben.

Mein bisher einziger großer Kritikpunkt: das Kampfsystem: mir ist einfach unklar wie die Entwickler es nicht schaffen ein halbwegs brauchbares System ins Spiel zu bringen. Das totclicken aller Gegner mit der linken Maustaste ala Diablo 1 scheint für die Entwickler wohl das nonplusultra der Kampfsysteme zu sein...
Andere Games kriegen das doch auch gut hin, zB Assassins Creed, Witcher 2(nicht 1, wobei selbst das besser war als in Risen 2), Kingdoms of Amalur.
Wenigstens eine Ausweichrolle hätten sie einbauen können. Gegen menschliche Gegner hat man ja noch den parierskill, aber Monster muss man nur stur totklicken...

Hoffentlich können wenigstens die Story und die Nebenquests begeistern. Die Kämpfe zumindest sind für mich bis jetzt eine 5-


----------



## Annycah (30. April 2012)

Also ehrlich gesagt ich bin ein wenig sprachlos , das Spiel ist einfach nur langweilig und Kaugummiartig ! Da muss man sich doch die Frage stellen wieviel Geld habt Ihr bekommen um so ein Mist mit 86% zu bewerten ???
Naja aber was solls , vieleicht finde ich ja bei Ebay ein Dummen der mir ein 5er für den Mist gibt .


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2012)

So, ich hab das Spiel am WE gespielt, bin jetzt auf Antigua oder wie dei Insel heisst, hab also schon meine eigene Crew und schon ca. 10 Stunden Spielzeit.

Was soll ich sagen, ein weiteres Mal sehe ich daß P.B. es immer wieder schafft mich zu begeistern 

Mit ist schon klar das die meissten mit DIESEM Spiel wenig anfangen können, da sie es, wie mein Vorposter schreibt, es zu langweilig finden. Es ist ist echt langatmig, aber auch das habe ich genossen da ich nicht ein Eile war.

Aber von vorne...

Was fällt einem zuerst auf, Grafik.

Auf Max. sah es bei mir echt stimmig aus. Ich hatte allerdings hier und da Texturfehler und so, kombiniert mit mieser Performance. Ein Tipp der hier in ner News stand (Stichwort 3D Vision) half mit hier sehr. Crysis 2 sieht vielleicht besser aqus, Risen 2 ist auf jeden Fall stimmiger 

Sound... ja, ich höre den Sound trotz Tinitus  Ich spiele auf englisch, der Held hört sich wie ein 10 jähriger Eunuch an oder so, die Piraten sind dafür echt cool. So viel fuck und anderes gefluche, da wirs so manche Gangster echt neidisch  Ansonsten bin ich nicht so der Soundfetischist, die Musik ist sehr langsam, was viel zu der "langatmigen" Atmosphäre beiträgt.

Charaktersystem

Ich finde es echt gelungen. Keine Stufenaufstiege, immer 100 HP, viele Lehrer, genug Skills um sich nach seinen Vorlieben zu entwickeln. Ich sehe eigentlich momentan nur das Problem schnell an Geld für die Fähigkeiten zu kommen und befürchte daß das Spiel vorbei ist bevor ich Meister der Diebeskunst bin 

Quests

Bis jetzt finde ich sie ganz okay. Nichts besonders aber wenn man der Story folgt, was man aufgrund der witzigen Gestalten und Dialoge tun sollte, dann ergeben sie auch Sinn. Gewohnte Kost, nett erzählt.

Atmosphäre

Ich denke hier Punktet das Spiel am meissten. So ein herrliches Piratensetting, dann noch die Ureinwohner die eine Mischung aus vielen Sprachen und erfundenem sprechen (Swahili-Fetzen hab ich an un ab rausgehört  ), höllisch Urig  Ich freue mich heute Abgend wieder in die Piratenwelt eintauchen zu dürfen. Wie ich ähnlich schon vorher gehört habe würde ich das Spiel mit folegnden Worten beschreiben "Wie die alten Gothic Spiele ist es ein rauher Diamant, ein ungeschliffener Juwel. Es hat seine Ecken und Kanten, (wobei die meissten an Nvidia liegen) wenn man diese akzeptiert (und man kann sie beheben) bekommt mein ein Rollenspiel mit einem unverbrauchten Setting, einer dichten Atmosphäre und einer gehörigen Portion Humor.

8/10


----------



## Mothman (30. April 2012)

Irgendwo habt ihr mal behauptet, Risen 2 hätte keine Anspielungen auf Monkey Island. 
Ich habe es jetzt eine Weile gespielt. 
Gleich am Anfang ist mir ein NPC aufgefallen mit dem Namen "Largo". 
Wer erinnert sich nicht an das Embargo von Largo LaGrande in Monkey Island 2?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Irgendwo habt ihr mal behauptet, Risen 2 hätte keine Anspielungen auf Monkey Island.
> Ich habe es jetzt eine Weile gespielt.
> Gleich am Anfang ist mir ein NPC aufgefallen mit dem Namen "Largo".
> Wer erinnert sich nicht an das Embargo von Largo LaGrande in Monkey Island 2?


Ah ja, das bevorzugte Opfer spaßiger Voodoo-Praktiken. 
Fehlt jetzt nur noch eine Affeninsel und ein Schatz der sich auf "Big Whoop" reimt und die Hommage ist perfekt.


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ah ja, das bevorzugte Opfer spaßiger Voodoo-Praktiken.
> Fehlt jetzt nur noch eine Affeninsel und ein Schatz der sich auf "Big Whoop" reimt und die Hommage ist perfekt.



Das schreit ja nach DLC 

Largo, das war dcoh der Knilch im Knast zu anfang oder? (In Risen 2)

Ja, an das *Largo Embargo* erinnere ich mich sehr wohl 

Aber bin ich ein Genie nur weil ich am gleichen Tag wie Einstein geboren wurde oder bin ich gut im Sport nur weil ich mit Vornamen Jan heisse? Ich denke es gibt auch Zufälle (wobei ich es auch gerne als Anspielung durchgehen lasse^^)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das schreit ja nach DLC
> 
> Largo, das war dcoh der Knilch im Knast zu anfang oder? (In Risen 2)
> 
> ...


Easter Eggs sind NIE Zufälle !


----------



## Mothman (30. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Easter Eggs sind NIE Zufälle !


Vor allem weil beides ein Piraten-Szenario hat. Wären ja dann schon 2 Zufälle.


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vor allem weil beides ein Piraten-Szenario hat. Wären ja dann schon 2 Zufälle.



Und wenns ein Zufall war sagt es bestimmt keiner


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (30. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich zitiere dich einfach mal:
> Du hast einen präzisen Wertungsbereich angegeben, ich habe dir Gegenbeispiele geliefert. Wenn 70er-Wertungen für dich nicht zählen, dann hättest du vielleicht schreiben sollen, dass es zu wenige 0-60-Wertungen gibt. Wenn du mir ein paar Tage Zeit gibst, kann ich aber gerne mal in unserem Archiv wühlen und die entsprechenden Tests raussuchen. Auf deren Basis ließe sich dann vielleicht auch mal vernünftig diskutieren.
> 
> Das ist natürlich eine praktische Ansicht. Damit entwertest du auf ganz simple Weise einfach jedes Gegenargument, das ich auffahren könnte - denn wenn ich nicht "getroffen" wäre, würde ich ja einfach die Klappe halten. Wenn man diese Argumentation ein bisschen anpasst, könnte man ja auch behaupten, Lehrer bräuchten Schüler nicht auf ihre Fehler hinzuweisen, weil die bestimmt alleine merken, dass ihre Überlegungen einfach falsch sind.
> ...


 
So jetzt hole ich diesen Post nochmal aus der Versenkung, weil die darin geäußerten Ansichten einfach überhaupt nicht zu meiner Antwort passen und gelinde ausgedrückt schwach sind. 

Mit Gegenbeispielen ist nicht das Gegenteil meiner Aussage "die 80er haben zugenommen" dargelegt. Denn es handelt sich ja nur um beispiele, dass die niedrigeren Wertungen nicht verschwunden sind. Das habe ich auch nie bestritten. Vielmehr hat Deine Ansicht, bei 70er - Spielen handele es sich um solche mit niedrigen Wertungen, die Überzeugung dargestellt, es handelte sich bei allen Spielen unter 80 um solche mit einer niedrigen Wertung. Und das spricht schon in der Tendenz für meine These. Der letzte Satz Deines vorherigen Posts war schlichtweg unpassend oder noch mehr. Das hat mit Argumentation rein gar nichts zu tun - sondern nur mit dem Heruntermachen von Thesen ohne Argumente.

Deine Meinung wird diskutiert und bleibt nicht unkommentiert. Das war im vorherigen Post so und ist jetzt nicht anders. Auf Sätze ohne Argumente wie im letzten Absatz nehme ich mir heraus, ebenso zurück zu schießen. Es wäre allerdings interessant, mal eine Übersicht über den Anteil an 80 - Wertungen in den vergangenen Jahren zu sehen. Auch wenn das eigentlich ein anderes Thema ist als hier vorgesehen.


----------



## genFlame (30. April 2012)

das geld was pcgames kriegt um so ne "wertung" rauszuhaun, hätt ich gern


----------



## Enisra (1. Mai 2012)

genFlame schrieb:


> das geld was pcgames kriegt um so ne "wertung" rauszuhaun, hätt ich gern


 
Ich hätte gerne das Geld das du und die anderen bekommen um so Bestechungsblödsinn zu schreiben *facepalm*


----------



## dontkillme33 (1. Mai 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wieso so viele Leute rummeckern, was haben die denn erwartet? Top-Grafik? 100h Spielzeit? Hollywoodreife Inszenierung? Also ich bin mit einem gesunden Mass an Skepsis ans Spiel rangegangen und wurde nicht enttäuscht, im Gegenteil: Risen 1 hat mich nie richtig gepackt, nach zahllosen anderen Fantasy-RPGs habe ich Klingen, Pfeile und Magie schon zur Genüge gesehen. Risen 2 macht mit dem wirklich tollen Setting vieles richtig, es fühlt sich einfach neu und unverbraucht an.

Die Grafik find ich ebenfalls super, hätte ich PB nicht zugetraut, dass die so schöne Landschaften zaubern können. Natürlich keine Revolution im technischen Sinne, aber der Stil fängt die Piraten-Thematik wunderbar ein. Animationen sind weiterhin etwas ... suboptimal, aber nachdem ich Gothic 2 + AddOn, Gothic 3 und Risen gespielt habe, konnte ich das bereits erahnen.

Soundkulisse ist fabelhaft, eine der grössten Stärken des Spiels. Das dezente, aber stets passende Hintergrundgeklimper verbessert die Atmosphäre nochmals um ein ganzes Stück. Genauso die (deutsche) Synchronisation, die das ganze nochmals abrundet. Bis auf (sehr) wenige Ausnahmen machen alle Sprecher einen guten Job und sind stets glaubwürdig.

Was mich stört, ist die Tatsache, dass man Anfangs etwas wenig Freiraum geniesst. Trotz vielen Möglichkeiten fehlen einem zu Beginn wichtige Skills, die einem grössere Betätigungsfelder ermöglichen. Gepaart mit den relativ wenigen Quests in den ersten ca. 6 Stunden wird das ganze etwas linear. Später jedoch öffnet sich die Spielwelt, was für meinen Geschmack etwas früher hätte geschehen können.

Die Fraktionen mögen zwar schön abwechslungsreich sein, trotzdem komme ich nicht umhin, das Gefühl zu haben, dass etwas fehlt, nämlich ein guter Mittelweg. Die Inquisition hat (sehr) starke Musketen und hockt in den schönen und sicheren Städten, ist aber sozusagen die "böse" Fraktion, die Shaganumbi sind die armen Ureinwohner und wollen beschützt werden. Keine der beiden Fraktionen interessiert mich wirklich und doch muss ich mich für eine Seite entscheiden. Als freier Pirat hätte ich mir etwas mehr Handlungsspielraum gewünscht.

Auch hätte die Welt als ganze etwas grösser werden können, allgemein hätte ich mir mehr von (fast) allem gewünscht. Das Setting ist einfach zu gut um in so kurzer Zeit auf Grund zu laufen. Das Kampfsystem schwankt hingegen zwischen taktisch und völlig schwachsinnig: Gegen einzelne Gegner teils spannend und fair, gegen mehrere Feinde zugleich jedoch pures Glücksspiel und tendenziell frustfördernd.

Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass ich erst etwa in der Hälfte des Spiels bin und daher auch in gewissen Punkten falsch liegen könnte, seid etwas nachsichtig. Bisher ein typisches, atmosphärisches PB-Spiel. Ich hätte absolut nichts dagegen, wenn bei einem etwaigen Nachfolger das Setting beibehalten würde. Dann aber mit grösseren Siedlungen, mehr Inseln und überhaupt mehr Umfang, lasst einem virtuellen Piraten mehr Raum zum Grössenwahn!

Ach ja, natürlich sind das alles meine eigenen Eindrücke, ich will hier niemanden bekehren sondern nur meine Meinung kundtun.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Mai 2012)

genFlame schrieb:


> das geld was pcgames kriegt um so ne "wertung" rauszuhaun, hätt ich gern


 
Ich glaube, du wärst schockiert, wenn du wüsstet, wie viel Geld ein Redakteur pro Monat von den Publishern überwiesen bekommt ... es sind exakt 0,00 €! 
Ach, du sprachst mehr von der PC-Games-Redaktion im Allgemeinen? Ja, klar, der einzelne Redakteur kriegt das Schmiergeld natürlich nicht zu sehen, das stecken sich die Chefs alles ein. Lass mich mal kurz die Petra fragen, wie viel wir genau für unsere Risen 2-Wertung bekommen haben ... ah, ja, es sind ebenfalls sensationelle 0,00 €!

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass du an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert bist, rate ich dir einfach mal, ein paar Beiträge weiter oben nach meinen ausufernden Antworten zu bereits geäußerten Bestechungsvorwürfen zu suchen


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Mit Gegenbeispielen ist nicht das Gegenteil meiner Aussage "die 80er haben zugenommen" dargelegt. Denn es handelt sich ja nur um beispiele, dass die niedrigeren Wertungen nicht verschwunden sind. Das habe ich auch nie bestritten. Vielmehr hat Deine Ansicht, bei 70er - Spielen handele es sich um solche mit niedrigen Wertungen, die Überzeugung dargestellt, es handelte sich bei allen Spielen unter 80 um solche mit einer niedrigen Wertung.
> 
> [..]
> 
> Es wäre allerdings interessant, mal eine Übersicht über den Anteil an  80 - Wertungen in den vergangenen Jahren zu sehen. Auch wenn das  eigentlich ein anderes Thema ist als hier vorgesehen.



Wenn du mit der 80 eine Grenze festlegt, dann gehören natürlich auch Spiele mit einer 70er-Wertung zu den "niedrigen" (relativ gesehen) Wertungen. Das nur mal so nebenbei, denn ich glaube, ich verstehe, worum es dir geht. Leider musste ich gerade feststellen, dass unser readktionsinternes Testarchiv nicht ganz vollständig ist, bei den älteren Jahrgängen werden nur Spiele mit einer Wertung ab 70 Punkten aufgeführt. Für einen Vergleich der 80er-Wertungen taugt es aber allemal. Ich hab einfach mal drei Jahre der PC-Games-Geschichte herausgegriffen. Dabei ist zu beachten: Ich habe wie gesagt nicht die absoluten Werte vorliegen, also die Gesamtzahl der getesteten Spiele in einem Jahr. Ebenfalls müsste man eigentlich noch in Betracht ziehen, inwieweit das für den Vergleich herangezogene Jahr ein "gutes Spielejahr" war. Denn wie wir alle wissen, erscheint ja in manchen Jahren nur eine Handvoll wirklich toller Spiele, dann aber wieder (wie 2011) hagelt es im Monatstakt großartigeTitel.

*Wertungen 80+ im Jahr 1996* (Gesamt: 54 Stück)
Fifa Soccer 96 - 94
Links LS - 94
NBA Live '96 - 93
NBA Live 99 - 93 
NHL Hockey 97 - 93
Virtua Fighter  PC - 93
Wing Commander: The Price of Freedom - 93
Formula One Grand Prix 2 - 92
Quake - 92
Descent 2 - 91
Die Siedler 2 - 91
Tilt! - 91
Z - 91
C & C Alarmstufe Rot - 90
Civilization 2 - 90
Das Rätsel des Master LU - 90
Earthworm Jim - 90
Earthworm Jim 1 & 2 - Eine Dose voller Würmer - 90
Pro Pinball - the Web - 90
Warcraft 2: Tides of Darkness - 90
Bleifuß 2 - 89
Duke Nukem 3D - 89
The Dig - 89
Virtual Snooker - 89
Zork: Nemesis - 89
Bleifuß - 88
Cybermage: Darklight Awakening - 88
Gabriel Knight 2 - The Beast Within - 88
Master of Orion 2: Battle of Antares - 88
Normality - 88
Stonekeep - 88
TFX 2 - Eurofighter 2000 - 88
Time Commando - 88
WWF WrestleMania - The Arcade Game - 88
Daggerfall - Die Schriften der Weisen - 87
PGA European Tour - 87
Rayman - 87
Schleichfahrt - 87
Terminator: Future Shock - 87
Worms Reinforcements - 87
Creatures - 86
F1 Manager 96  - 86
Fantasy General  - 86
Jagged Alliance: Deadly Games - 86
Bad Mojo - 85
Baphomets Fluch - 85
Command Aces of the Deep - 85
Destruction Derby - 85
Gender Wars - 85
MechWarrior 2: Mercenaries - 85
Syndicate Wars - 85
Toonstruck - 85
Top Gun: Fire at Will - 85
Divinity 2: Ego Draconis - 80
Battlefield Heroes - 80

*Wertungen 80+ im Jahr 2004* (Gesamt: 66 Stück)
Half-Life 2 - 96
Codename Panzers: Phase One - 93
Far Cry (dt.) - 92
Knights of the old Republic - 92
Die Sims 2 - 90
Doom 3 (dt.) - 90
DTM Race Driver 2 - 90
Fußballmanager 2005 - 90
Maddden NFL 2005 - 90
NBA Live 2004 - 90
NBA Live 2005 - 90
Spellforce: The Order of Dawn - 90
Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow - 90
Colin McRae 2005 - 89
Port Royale 2 - 89
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2005 - 89
Unreal Tournament 2004 (dt.)- 89
Battlefield Vietnam - 88
Collin McRae Rally 4 - 88
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time - 88
Thief 3: Deadly Shadows - 88
Beyond Good & Evil - 87
Euro 2004 - 87
Fußballmanager 2004 - 87
GTR - 86
Need for Speed Underground  - 86
NHL 2005 - 86
Richards Burns Rally - 86
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 - 86
Soldiers: Heroes of World War II  - 86
Tony Hawk's Underground 2 - 86
Afrika Corps vs. Desert Rats - 85
Deus Ex: Invisible War - 85
Full Spectrum Warrior - 85
Joint Operations : Typhoon Rising - 85
Men of Valor - 85
Sacred - 85
Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War - 85
FIFA 2005 - 84
Ground Control 2: Operation Exodus - 84
Hitman: Contracts - 84
Rome: Total War - 84
Top Spin - 84
Etherlords 2 - 83
The Westerner  - 83
Blitzkrieg Burning Horizon - 82
Blitzkrieg: Rolling Thunder - 82
Nexus: The Jupiter Incident - 82
Restricted Area - 82
Wakeoarding Unleashed - 82
World Championship Snooker 2003 - 82
X2: Die Bedrohung  - 82
Xpand Rally - 82
Black Mirror: Der dunkle Spiegel der Seele - 81
Clever & Smart - 81
Contract jack - 81
Evil Genius - 81
Star Wars Battlefront - 81
The Moment of Silence - 81
D-Day - 80
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs - 80
Korea: Forgotten Conflict - 80
Ragnarok Online - 80
Secret Weapons over Normandy - 80
Singles: Flirt Up Your Life - 80

*Wertungen 80+ im Jahr 2011* (Gesamt: 57 Stück)
Portal 2 - 95
Battlefield 3 - Mehrspieler - 94
Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition - 92
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - 91
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Einzelspieler - 91
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Mehrspieler - 90
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Vietnam - 90
Crysis 2 - 90
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood - 90
Fussball Manager 12 - 90
NBA 2k12 - 90
Limbo - 90
Super Meat Boy - 89
Die Sims 3: Lebensfreude - 89
FIFA 12 - 89
Anno 2070 - 89    
Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 - 88
F1 2011 - 88
Dirt 3 - 88
The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings - 88
Need for Speed: Shift Unleashed - 88
Rift - 88
Dragon Age 2 - 88
Assassin's Creed: Revelations - 88
Battlefield 3 - Einzelspieler - 87
Fable 3 - 87
Rage - 87
Total War: Shogun 2 - 87
Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai - 87
Patrizier 4: Aufstieg einer Dynastie - 86
Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes - 86
Driver: San Francisco - 86
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - 86
Dungeon Siege 3 - 85
L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition - 85
Anomaly: Warzone Earth - 85
Harveys Neue Augen - 85
Panzer Corps: Wehrmacht - 85
Sonic Generations - 85
Bulletstorm - 84
Homefront - 84
Die Sims: Mittelalter - 84
Orcs Must Die! - 84
Red Faction: Armageddon - 83
Frozen Synapse - 83
Renegade Ops - 82
Bastion - 82
Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine - 82
Dawn of War 2: Retribution - 81
Might & Magic: Heroes 6 - 81
Duke Nukem: Forever - 81
The Book of Unwritten Tales: Die Vieh Chroniken - 81
Tropico 4 - 81
Lego Pirates of the Caribbean - 81
Brin - 80
Black Mirror 3 - 80
Saints Row: The Third - 80




> Der letzte Satz Deines vorherigen Posts war schlichtweg unpassend oder noch mehr. Das hat mit Argumentation rein gar nichts zu tun - sondern nur mit dem Heruntermachen von Thesen ohne Argumente.
> 
> Deine Meinung wird diskutiert und bleibt nicht unkommentiert. Das war im vorherigen Post so und ist jetzt nicht anders. Auf Sätze ohne Argumente wie im letzten Absatz nehme ich mir heraus, ebenso zurück zu schießen.


Lustig, dass du das sagst, warst du doch derjenige, der in meinen Augen mit dem Schießen angefangen hat, folgte meine Äußerung doch auf deine Bemerkung:


			
				PeterBathge schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ergo mein sarkastischer Schlusssatz. Wenn andere Leute offensichtlich ihre zurechtgelegte Meinung um jeden Preis verteidigen und deutlich machen, dass sie an den Argumenten des Diskussionspartners gar nicht erst interessiert sind, nehme ich mir heraus ... ach, du kennst ja den Rest


----------



## Enisra (1. Mai 2012)

hmmm, wie sagt man in Internetisch so schön? Pwnd by Peter
Alleine das Traurige dürfte nur sein, dass das die Schlauberger nicht davon abhalten wird und das daher auch fast schade um die ganze Mühe ist


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (2. Mai 2012)

1. Nicht ich habe begonnen zu schießen, sondern Du, und zwar mit dem bereits mehrfach erwähnten letzten Absatz Deines Posts vom 24.04.. Darauf musste ich reagieren. Es geht darum, solche Aussagen einfach zu unterlassen. Es reicht doch vollkommen, wenn wir hier Meinungen austauschen und diskutieren.
2. Vielen Dank für die Auflistung der Tests ! Es ist sehr gut, wenn hier jmd. aus der Reaktion zu einem OT - Thema sogar so viel beiträgt. Allerdings bestätigt das nur die Aussage: Die Anzahl der wirklich hoch bewerteten Spiele ist im Vergleich 1996 - 2011 (quasi ein Stichprobenvergleich) sogar absolut ein wenig gestiegen. Weiterhin ist der Anteil hoch bewerteter Spiele gestiegen, aber auch die Anzahl. Denn 1996 sind mehr Tests geschrieben worden als 2011. Im Vergleich 2004 - 2011 gilt zumindest die erste Aussage (Anteil ist gestiegen). Natürlich war 2004 allerdings auch ein außergewöhnlich gutes Spielejahr.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Natürlich war 2004 allerdings auch ein außergewöhnlich gutes Spielejahr.



Und 2011 nicht? Also bitte, das war zusammen mit 2007 eines der besten Spielejahre des letzten Jahrzehnts. Aber wie gesagt, ohne absolute Zahlen lässt sich da kein wirklich aussagekräftiger Vergleich treffen - vielleicht schnapp ich mir am Freitag (da habe ich Zeit) mal die Ausgaben der betreffenden Jahre und zähle "manuell" nach.


----------



## genFlame (2. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du wärst schockiert, wenn du wüsstet, wie viel Geld ein Redakteur pro Monat von den Publishern überwiesen bekommt ... es sind exakt 0,00 €!
> Ach, du sprachst mehr von der PC-Games-Redaktion im Allgemeinen? Ja, klar, der einzelne Redakteur kriegt das Schmiergeld natürlich nicht zu sehen, das stecken sich die Chefs alles ein. Lass mich mal kurz die Petra fragen, wie viel wir genau für unsere Risen 2-Wertung bekommen haben ... ah, ja, es sind ebenfalls sensationelle 0,00 €!
> 
> Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass du an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert bist, rate ich dir einfach mal, ein paar Beiträge weiter oben nach meinen ausufernden Antworten zu bereits geäußerten Bestechungsvorwürfen zu suchen


 
sry, ich glaub ich hab hier was falsches gesagt, was ich auch nicht so gemeint hab. ich formulier meine kritik mal anders:
ich bin ein bisschen der meinung, dass spiele, die aus D kommen, mehr wertung von euch bekommen als andere spiele. konkret hab ich euch noch immer nicht verziehen, warum masseffect 2 nur 88% hatte, 2% mehr als risen2, obwohl es meiner meinung nach einige klassen höher ist...


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2012)

genFlame schrieb:


> sry, ich glaub ich hab hier was falsches gesagt, was ich auch nicht so gemeint hab. ich formulier meine kritik mal anders:
> ich bin ein bisschen der meinung, dass spiele, die aus D kommen, mehr wertung von euch bekommen als andere spiele. konkret hab ich euch noch immer nicht verziehen, warum masseffect 2 nur 88% hatte, 2% mehr als risen2, obwohl es meiner meinung nach einige klassen höher ist...


 
öhm ja ne
ich glaube das ist auch ein ziemlicher Fall von Subjektiver Wahrnehmung und würde man das sezieren, könnte man das auch feststellen
Zumal man auch bedenken sollte das ME 2 auch wer anderes gestestet hat und mal ehrlich, aber wegen 2 Punkten da rumeiern ist schon ganz schöne Erbsenzählerei


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, wie sagt man in Internetisch so schön? Pwnd by Peter
> Alleine das Traurige dürfte nur sein, dass das die Schlauberger nicht davon abhalten wird und das daher auch fast schade um die ganze Mühe ist


 
Tja, einen Peter, den schlägt nicht jeder 

Diese Diskussion über Wertungszahlen kommt aber irgendwie bei jedem bekannten Spiel. Die richtige Wertung für jeden kann man da eh nicht finden. Spielen ist eben (auch) Geschmacksache.


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Tja, einen Peter, den schlägt nicht jeder
> 
> Diese Diskussion über Wertungszahlen kommt aber irgendwie bei jedem bekannten Spiel. Die richtige Wertung für jeden kann man da eh nicht finden. Spielen ist eben (auch) Geschmacksache.


 
ich würde ja sagen, dass dieses in Frage stellen kommt langsam bei jedem Spiel > 80 Punkten, siehe Port Royale 3
Und dann auch nicht mit solch Exotischen Dingen wie "Argumenten" versehen, daher ist "Diskussion" vielleicht das falsche Wort, trollen vielleicht eher


----------



## ViktorEippert (3. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde ja sagen, dass dieses in Frage stellen kommt langsam bei jedem Spiel > 80 Punkten, siehe Port Royale 3
> Und dann auch nicht mit solch Exotischen Dingen wie "Argumenten" versehen, daher ist "Diskussion" vielleicht das falsche Wort, trollen vielleicht eher


 
Das Absurde daran ist ja, dass es immer in beide Richtungen geht. Peter darf ich sich für seine angeblich zu hohe Wertung rechtfertigen und sich anhören, dass wir sowieso viel zu oft zu hoch werten. Gleichzeitig darf ich erklären, wieso Port Royale 3 "nur" eine 80 (man möge sich bitte mal überlegen, was eine 80 bedeutet -> eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung an Fans des Genres) bekommt. Das mit den Wertungen ist und bleibt ein Dauerthema und ich bin mir todsicher, dass es auch beim Test des nächsten großen Themas anstehen wird. Also spätestens in zwei Wochen zu Diablo 3.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2012)

Seht ihr, noch ein Grund mehr, auf so eine Wertung, = Prozentwert, zu verzichten ...


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2012)

So,

hab jetzt 15 Stunden Spielzeit und bin auf Antigua. Die Insel der Toten ist noch offen und aucf Caldera war ich nur zu Beginn.

Ich hoffe daß ich noch ca. 15 Stunden Speilzeit habe, das bleibt abzuwarten. Ich geniesse das Spiel immer noch sehr, nehme mir auch sehr viel Zeit um alles zu erkunden, erst dann entfaltet ein P.B. Spiel sein volles Potential.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Das Absurde daran ist ja, dass es immer in beide Richtungen geht. Peter darf ich sich für seine angeblich zu hohe Wertung rechtfertigen und sich anhören, dass wir sowieso viel zu oft zu hoch werten. Gleichzeitig darf ich erklären, wieso Port Royale 3 "nur" eine 80 (man möge sich bitte mal überlegen, was eine 80 bedeutet -> eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung an Fans des Genres) bekommt. Das mit den Wertungen ist und bleibt ein Dauerthema und ich bin mir todsicher, dass es auch beim Test des nächsten großen Themas anstehen wird. Also spätestens in zwei Wochen zu Diablo 3.


 
uh, Diablo
Felix tut mir jetzt schon leid, man ist ja gekauft und das Spiel ist so kurz und Farbig und blub

Aber ja, wenn man den Test ließt und den Meinungskasten, dann kann man sagen das 80 ein guter Wert ist
Selbst 60 wär ja noch ein guter Wert für Spezialdinger


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Seht ihr, noch ein Grund mehr, auf so eine Wertung, = Prozentwert, zu verzichten ...


 Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich verantwortlich für ein Spielemagazin, würde ich im Leben nicht auf eine Wertung verzichten. Denn die kostenlose Werbung auf den Covers und der Spielepackungen der Millionenseller ist immerhin gratis.

Und als ganz groben Richtwert kann man diese trotzdem noch nehmen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich verantwortlich für ein Spielemagazin, würde ich im Leben nicht auf eine Wertung verzichten. Denn die kostenlose Werbung auf den Covers und der Spielepackungen der Millionenseller ist immerhin gratis.
> 
> Und als ganz groben Richtwert kann man diese trotzdem noch nehmen.


Es wäre ein finanzielles Risiko, zugegeben. Allerdings könnte man dies Minimieren in dem man, als Beispiel, ein Test zu Diablo 3 wie immer schreibt, und einen nach den neuen Kriterien. Sprich mehr Text ... weniger Prozentzahlen. Im Anschluss führt man unter den Lesern eine Befragung durch und kann sich ja dann ein Bild davon machen.

Etwas Kreativität hat wohl noch niemanden geschadet ...


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es wäre ein finanzielles Risiko, zugegeben. Allerdings könnte man dies Minimieren in dem man, als Beispiel, ein Test zu Diablo 3 wie immer schreibt, und einen nach den neuen Kriterien. Sprich mehr Text ... weniger Prozentzahlen. Im Anschluss führt man unter den Lesern eine Befragung durch und kann sich ja dann ein Bild davon machen.
> 
> Etwas Kreativität hat wohl noch niemanden geschadet ...


 Ich widerspreche dir da überhaupt nicht, bin als Leser auch dafür.   Und ich glaube du hattest es ja bereits mal geschrieben, bei der c't funktioniert es.
Aber die haben auch eine andere Klientel, vermutlich zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil Leute, die sich auch beruflich für Server usw. interessieren.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich verantwortlich für ein Spielemagazin, würde ich im Leben nicht auf eine Wertung verzichten. Denn die kostenlose Werbung auf den Covers und der Spielepackungen der Millionenseller ist immerhin gratis.
> 
> Und als ganz groben Richtwert kann man diese trotzdem noch nehmen.


 
naja, Richtwert, nur im Einzelfall vielleicht aber im Metakritiksinn nicht, wo grade bei den User Wertungen viele Nasen ins Extreme gehen wenn die Spiel nicht gut finden oder denen der Durchschnittswert nicht gefällt, aber mal ehrlich, für alles unter 50 müsste das Spiel grottig sein

Und naja, Awards kann man immer noch vergeben, wie die Redakteursauswahl oder die PR-Abteilungen zieht sich wie jetzt schon ihr eigenes Ding aus den Tests und Vorschauen, immerhin wird die c't ja auch immer zitiert obwohl die auch noch nie eine Wertung hatten


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber die haben auch eine andere Klientel, vermutlich zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil Leute, die sich auch beruflich für Server usw. interessieren.


Also die richtigen Profis und "Geeks" lesen wohl die iX, die Artikel sind manchmal selbst mir zu hoch und zu abstrakt. Die c't eignet sich eigentlich für alle Leute, die sich auch nur ansatzweise mit Computern beschäftigen.

Aber davon ob, das System der c't bzw. deren "Tests" funktioniert über das breite Sprektrum der Technik:
Software, Spiele, LCDs, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones [...] etc.pp., es gibt sogar eine eigene Rubrik rund ums Thema Spiele, allerdings sind das IMO nur vier Seiten. 

Natürlich muss man die Art dieser Tests mögen und man muss gewillt sein, solche Texte zu lesen. Es gibt am Ende immer eine Zusammenfassung und Bewertung von "harten Faktoren", also Dinge, die man wirklich messen und bewerten kann. Aber die eigentlichen Vorteile liegen in den Details die man im Text liest, also warum ist Produkt A für Käufer B gut, aber für Käufer C schlecht?


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und naja, Awards kann man immer noch vergeben, wie die Redakteursauswahl oder die PR-Abteilungen zieht sich wie jetzt schon ihr eigenes Ding aus den Tests und Vorschauen, immerhin wird die c't ja auch immer zitiert obwohl die auch noch nie eine Wertung hatten


 Das stimmt, aber es ist doch noch ein Unterschied wo etwas zitiert wird, weiß jetzt nicht mehr zu welchem Spiel es einen Werbespot im TV gab, in denen die Zitate mit den Namen der Spielezeitschriften zu sehen waren.

Und Cover natürlich auch, die Awards mit der Wertung werden ja soweit es mir bekannt ist oft vorne abgebildet, natürlich nur wenn diese gut genug ist, was sie ja bei einer Auszeichnung auch meistens ist.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber es ist doch noch ein Unterschied wo etwas zitiert wird, weiß jetzt nicht mehr zu welchem Spiel es einen Werbespot im TV gab, in denen die Zitate mit den Namen der Spielezeitschriften zu sehen waren.
> 
> Und Cover natürlich auch, die Awards mit der Wertung werden ja soweit es mir bekannt ist oft vorne abgebildet, natürlich nur wenn diese gut genug ist, was sie ja bei einer Auszeichnung auch meistens ist.


Meine Überlegung ist utopisch, ich weiß: Was wäre, wenn alle Zeitschriften so Testen würden und bei wirklich guten Spielen ein Rabauke vergeben wird? 

Von mir aus auch ein PC Games Siegel oder was auch immer ...  

Nur muss man sowas halt mal Testen, wenn es vom Markt nicht angenommen wird, okay ... dann ist es halt so. Nur man hat es eben probiert. 

Übrigens gehöre ich zu den Leuten, die keine Tests mit Wertungen mehr lese und bei Videos von Gametrailers z.B. am Ende einfach ausmache, da werden nämlich Punkte pro Rubrik vergeben und eine Gesamtsumme gebildet.

Interessiert mich nicht ... ich les meistens Berichte von anderen Spielern, die sehr subjektiv ihre Meinung zu einem Spiel ausdrücken. Nur bin ich damit in den letzten Jahren sehr gut gefahren und es gibt keinen Fehlkauf zu verzeichnen.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also die richtigen Profis und "Geeks" lesen wohl  die iX, die Artikel sind manchmal selbst mir zu hoch und zu abstrakt.  Die c't eignet sich eigentlich für alle Leute, die sich auch nur  ansatzweise mit Computern beschäftigen.
> 
> Aber davon ob, das System der c't bzw. deren "Tests" funktioniert über das breite Sprektrum der Technik:
> Software,  Spiele, LCDs, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones [...] etc.pp., es gibt  sogar eine eigene Rubrik rund ums Thema Spiele, allerdings sind das IMO  nur vier Seiten.
> ...


 
Mir muss du das nicht sagen, die c't hat für mich die ausführlichsten Hardwaretests die ich kenne.  Kenne beispielsweise keine anderen Tests zu Netzteilen, wo auch die Stützzeit im Standby gemessen und veröffentlicht wird. Wahrscheinlich machen die das auch gerade weil vielen Leser die Zuverlässigkeit wichtig ist. Und da wären wir wohl wieder beim Thema 'Server'.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> [...]


Sorry, las sich so als ob du die c't vom Namen her kennst, aber nicht die Artikel. 

Mea culpa!


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meine Überlegung ist utopisch, ich weiß: Was wäre, wenn alle Zeitschriften so Testen würden und bei wirklich guten Spielen ein Rabauke vergeben wird?...


 Jetzt hast du dich selbst ge'pwnd!  Wie war das noch mit 9 von 10 kleinen Rabauken? Wertung! 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Sorry, las sich so als ob du die c't vom Namen her kennst, aber nicht die Artikel.
> 
> Mea culpa!


Kein Problem.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du dich selbst ge'pwnd!  Wie war das noch mit 9 von 10 kleinen Rabauken? Wertung!


Nix selbst ge'pwnd ... sondern genau den richtigen angesprochen. 
Oder meinst du ernsthaft ich hätte deinen Oscar mit Stromberg Konterfei übersehen bzw. vergessen?


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nix selbst ge'pwnd ... sondern genau den richtigen angesprochen.
> Oder meinst du ernsthaft ich hätte deinen Oscar mit Stromberg Konterfei übersehen bzw. vergessen?


 Nein, ich habe schon mitbekommen dass er gefallen hat. Wobei ich eigentlich nur das bildlich visualisiert habe, an das was ich beim Lesen dachte(stimmt nicht ganz, 9 von denen in einer Reihe und der zehnte aufgehellt mit dem typisch fragendem Blick von Stromberg ).


----------



## kornhill (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin bisher zufrieden. Eine 86 hätte ich nicht gegeben, aber das Fazit, das es mehr als die Summe der einzelnen Teile ist finde ich absolut passend. PB typisch hat das Spiel relativ viel Scharm. Bis jetzt ist es auch sehr "harmlos" von Story und Setting. Die USK12 ist hier auf jeden Fall passend. 

Man kann so eine Wertung schon geben, gerade mit ein bisschen Heimvorteil, dem schönen Setting und der guten Sprachausgabe. Es ist ok eine Kaufempfehlung zu geben. Man kann nur nicht mehr unterscheiden welches RPG großartig, welches sehr gut und welches gut ist.

Jahrbuch 2011:
Deus Ex: 86
Dungeon Siege 3: 86
Darkspore: 75
Fable 3: 87
Bastion: 82
2worlds2: 88
Magicka: 74
Witcher2: 88
Dragon Age 2: 88

Folgend
Skyrim: 90+
ME3: 90
Grimrock: 82
Risen2: 86

Darkspore umd Magicka ausgenommen ist alles 82+. Ich finde man kann auch für alle Spiele eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Wenn man die Liste oben laut vorliest merkt man aber,das da was nicht stimmt. Warum 100 Punkte? Mit  einem 10 Punkte System funktioniert das besser und hat mehr Aussage. Immerhin kann man einem guten Spiel ohne Bedenken eine 8 geben, und hat noch die 9 und die 10 für die richtig geilen Games. Bei einem 100er System bewegt man sich, wie man sieht, immer im 80iger Bereich. Außerdem ist bei einem 10er System die Hemmschwelle höher zur nächsten Wertung zu springen. Beim 100er System gibt man viel eher einen Punkt mehr oder weniger. (dadurch das man sich aber meist zwischen 74 und 92 bewegt, ist ein Punkt viel mehr "wert".)


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> Darkspore umd Magicka ausgenommen ist alles 82+. Ich finde man kann auch für alle Spiele eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Wenn man die Liste oben laut vorliest merkt man aber,das da was nicht stimmt. Warum 100 Punkte? Mit  einem 10 Punkte System funktioniert das besser und hat mehr Aussage. Immerhin kann man einem guten Spiel ohne Bedenken eine 8 geben, und hat noch die 9 und die 10 für die richtig geilen Games. Bei einem 100er System bewegt man sich, wie man sieht, immer im 80iger Bereich. Außerdem ist bei einem 10er System die Hemmschwelle höher zur nächsten Wertung zu springen. Beim 100er System gibt man viel eher einen Punkt mehr oder weniger. (dadurch das man sich aber meist zwischen 74 und 92 bewegt, ist ein Punkt viel mehr "wert".)


 
naja, nicht so wirklich, das wird nicht wirklich besser sondern eher unschärfer
Und ich glaube auch nicht das die Leute die jetzt wegen 2 Punkten rumjammer, was eh im Statistischen Rauschen untergeht, die suchen sich dann was anderes


----------



## genFlame (3. Mai 2012)

zum glück gibts ja auch noch die user-wertung. da sieht man bei risen2 dann 75% (pcgames wertung 86), bei skyrim bsp 95% (pcgames 91)


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2012)

genFlame schrieb:


> zum glück gibts ja auch noch die user-wertung. da sieht man bei risen2 dann 75% (pcgames wertung 86), bei skyrim bsp 95% (pcgames 91)


 
yeah
wenn einem die Wertung zu hoch ist such man sich die die einem passt 
Userwertungen ohne Test sind in etwa soviel wert wie ein Eisschrank in der Antarktis


----------



## genFlame (3. Mai 2012)

nur eine frage: gibt pro game nur ein tester seinen senf und vorschlag für wertung (= die wertung, die dann gilt) ab? könnten doch mehrere zumindest bei der prozentzahl ihre meinung abgeben und der durchschnitt wird genommen oder was weiß ich..
<3 pcgames, always did! das muss ich hier trotz harter kritik (s. unten) anbringen


----------



## genFlame (3. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> yeah
> wenn einem die Wertung zu hoch ist such man sich die die einem passt
> Userwertungen ohne Test sind in etwa soviel wert wie ein Eisschrank in der Antarktis


 
da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. auch wenn user vielleicht nicht alles so gut beurteilen können etc., entscheiden sie doch vor allem aus dem bauch oder eben vielleicht aus dem bauch. und letztendlich gefällt mir ein spiel oder es gefällt mir nicht, da kann ich durchaus meinen bauch befragen und das kann dann entscheidend sein. gothic 3? mein bauch sagt ja. skyrim? detto. risen2? irgendwas fehlt. deswegen würd ich spontan eine geringere wertung geben, so einfach ist das. andere mögen anders fühlen, sollen sie eine andere wertung geben. je mehr, desto besser, dann kann die user-wertungszahl den durchschnitt angeben, was ist daran bitte schlimm?


----------



## Exar-K (3. Mai 2012)

Was ich mich frage ist, warum hat Risen 2 so einen niedrigen Userscore bei metacritic?
Risen 2: Dark Waters for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic
Auch wenn das Spiel vielleicht nicht der große Überflieger ist mit 69% (ohne deutsche Wertungen wohl noch etwas niedriger), so scheint mir 4,5 doch etwas harsch zu sein.
Normalerweise werfen die Trolle da ja meist mit niedrigen Userscores um sich, wenn es um Origin, miese Konsolenports, etc geht.
Was ist es bei Risen 2? Die Vorbesteller-DLCs? Wobei ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann, da Vorbesteller-DLCs mittlerweile quasi jedes Spiel hat und ich beim Überfliegen der Kommentare nichts wegen DLC gesehen habe.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2012)

genFlame schrieb:


> nur eine frage: gibt pro game nur ein tester seinen senf und vorschlag für wertung (= die wertung, die dann gilt) ab? könnten doch mehrere zumindest bei der prozentzahl ihre meinung abgeben und der durchschnitt wird genommen oder was weiß ich..
> <3 pcgames, always did! das muss ich hier trotz harter kritik (s. unten) anbringen


 
ähm, das ist eher Wunschdenken
denn idr. werten gerne LUser mit 0 Punkten wenn die meinen dass die Wertung zu hoch ist, denen das Spiel nicht gefällt oder es was von EA ist (was so ein Anti-Hipstertrend ist)
Sicher, man kann da Einstellungen geben, aber wenn ich das Spiel mies bewerten will weil ich ein Troll bin, dann schaff ich das auch und wie gesagt, hier hat man nur den Mittelwert und keinen Test wo sich die jenigen Rechtfertigen können, was der Ausschlagebende Punkt ist, warum die Userwertungen hier eigentlich keinen Wert haben
Auf Metakritik oder auf Amazon kann man wenigstens sehen wie intelligent die schlechte Wertung ist + bei Amazon kann man diese auch noch bewerten



Exar-K schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, warum hat Risen 2 so einen niedrigen Userscore bei metacritic?


 
keine Ahnung, aber wenn man schaut was die da schreiben kann man die eh vergessen
Bzw. den Mittelwert von Metakritik kann man eh vergessen


----------



## genFlame (3. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, das ist eher Wunschdenken
> denn idr. werten gerne LUser mit 0 Punkten wenn die meinen dass die Wertung zu hoch ist, denen das Spiel nicht gefällt oder es was von EA ist (was so ein Anti-Hipstertrend ist)
> Sicher, man kann da Einstellungen geben, aber wenn ich das Spiel mies bewerten will weil ich ein Troll bin, dann schaff ich das auch und wie gesagt, hier hat man nur den Mittelwert und keinen Test wo sich die jenigen Rechtfertigen können, was der Ausschlagebende Punkt ist, warum die Userwertungen hier eigentlich keinen Wert haben
> Auf Metakritik oder auf Amazon kann man wenigstens sehen wie intelligent die schlechte Wertung ist + bei Amazon kann man diese auch noch bewerten
> ...


 
trolle gibts immer, aber wenn sehr viele bewerten, verzeiht das große mittelmaß den kleinen troll. das glaub ich ehrlich.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2012)

genFlame schrieb:


> trolle gibts immer, aber wenn sehr viele bewerten, verzeiht das große mittelmaß den kleinen troll. das glaub ich ehrlich.


 
ähm nein, das ist auch eher wunschdenken, denn eher ist es so das Trolle und Unzufriedene viel eher Aktiv werden als einer der zufrieden ist, außer es tritt der Spezialfall ein, das es viele Fanboys gibt die ne 100 geben weil die den Durchschnitt zu niedrig finden
und naja, wenn man sich den Metacritic Schnitt anschaut, der ist keinen Pfifferling wert, da kannste Umfrage in ner Kölschkneipe machen und fragen was das beste Altbier ist, danach müsste man auch meinen man würde vom genuss von Alt Grüne Flecken im Gesicht bekommen und 3 Tage Durchfall
für eine 75 müsste das Spiel deutlich mehr Mängel als ne dämliche Lauf und Sprung Animation etc. haben, z.B. Regelmäßig abstürzen, Speicherstände fressen und sowas

auch ein Beispiel für Trollwertungen:
http://www.pcgames.de/World-of-Warcraft-Mists-of-Pandaria-PC-238645/

Vorallem, das Spiel ist noch nicht mal draußen! Aber die Holzköpfe verteilen schlechte Wertungen weil die Hipster auf den Kung Fu Panda Zug aufgesprungen sind und auch sonst eher sich als Asiaphobe profilieren


----------



## genFlame (3. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, das ist eher Wunschdenken
> denn idr. werten gerne LUser mit 0 Punkten wenn die meinen dass die Wertung zu hoch ist, denen das Spiel nicht gefällt oder es was von EA ist (was so ein Anti-Hipstertrend ist)
> Sicher, man kann da Einstellungen geben, aber wenn ich das Spiel mies bewerten will weil ich ein Troll bin, dann schaff ich das auch und wie gesagt, hier hat man nur den Mittelwert und keinen Test wo sich die jenigen Rechtfertigen können, was der Ausschlagebende Punkt ist, warum die Userwertungen hier eigentlich keinen Wert haben
> Auf Metakritik oder auf Amazon kann man wenigstens sehen wie intelligent die schlechte Wertung ist + bei Amazon kann man diese auch noch bewerten
> ...



und wieso bitte kann man den mittelwert von Metacritic - Movie Reviews, TV Reviews, Game Reviews, and Music Reviews EH VERGESSEN?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

genFlame schrieb:


> und wieso bitte kann man den mittelwert von Metacritic - Movie Reviews, TV Reviews, Game Reviews, and Music Reviews EH VERGESSEN?


 
Ganz allgemein hast Du halt das Phänomen, dass bei Userbasierten Seiten EHER die Leute abstimmen oder eine Meinung von sich aus bekanntgeben, die was zu meckern haben - daher wird ein Metascore idR schlechter sein, als wenn man die Spieler des Spiels wirklich einzeln befragen würde, AUSSER ein SPiel ist echt der Oberhammer, so dass kaum einer enttäsucht ist. Also vor allem bei Spielen, bei denen man viel erwartet und im Vorfeld schon viel gehört hat, melden sich eher die "Meckerer" 

Bei Spielen, bei denen man im Vorfeld nicht viel erwartete oder über die vorher kaum berichtet wurde, kann es eher umgekehrt sein, da kritische Spieler die gar nicht erst kaufen und da wiederum eher die Leute sich melden, die einem sagen wollen "hey, das Spiel XY kennt kaum einer, aber es ist an sich gar nicht mal schlecht!"


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2012)

aus dem Offensichtlichen Grund weil die dort Äpfel und Birnen und Pfirsiche zusammen zählen, also Fünfer, Zehner und Hunderter Systeme
aber eine 5/5 ist keine 10/10 und erst recht alles keine 100/100, sondern vieleicht eher eine 9,5 bzw. oder 87, soll man das da wirklich (100+95+87)/3 rechnen auch wenn, nur mal angenommen, alle 3 die gleiche Note geben würden, so würde halt ne 94 anstatt ner 87 rauskommen und auch hier ist logischer weise auch keine Wertung brauchbar wo einer absoluten Blödsinn schreibt, was auch bei den Nicht-User-Wertungen der Fall ist, siehe 4players und ihre Bild-Methoden



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein hast Du halt das Phänomen, dass  EHER die Leute abstimmen oder eine Meinung von sich aus bekanntgeben,  die was zu meckern haben - daher wird ein Metascore idR schlechter sein,  als wenn man die Spieler des Spiels wirklich einzeln befragen würde,  AUSSER ein SPiel ist echt der Oberhammer, so dass kaum einer enttäsucht  ist. Also vor allem bei Spielen, bei denen man viel erwartet und im  Vorfeld schon viel gehört hat, melden sich eher die "Meckerer"


 
Trauriger Weise nicht mal das, siehe Portal 2 wo viele schlechte Punkte verteilt haben weil das für den MP irgendwelchen DLC gab und die den Blind gekauft haben, ohne zu schauen dass das nur irgendwelcher Blödsinn wie Hüte war oder weil Spiel so Linear ist ...
Und zu Kritisieren das Portal Linear ist so als ob man bemängeln würde das Elder Scrolls Spiele eine Offene Welt haben


----------



## kornhill (4. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nicht so wirklich, das wird nicht wirklich besser sondern eher unschärfer
> Und ich glaube auch nicht das die Leute die jetzt wegen 2 Punkten rumjammer, was eh im Statistischen Rauschen untergeht, die suchen sich dann was anderes


 
Es stimmt schon. Es ist unschärfer, da es dann viele 8er geben wird. Aber im Vergleich zu Jetzt sagt es nicht weniger aus. Genau diese Schärfe bewirkt das ein Deus Ex im Endeffekt schlechter da steht als ein 2w2. Deus Ex fand ich persönlich um einiges denkwürdiger. Ein Spel an was ich mich noch lange erinnern werde. Bei einem 10er System hätten beide im Zweifelsfall eine 8 bekommen. Es würde wenigstens keiner schlechter da stehen. 

 Ich stelle nur den Sinn eines 100 Punkte Systems in Frage, wenn es eine Unschärfe in den Bewertungen gibt. Und das es das gibt ist ganz normal. Da unterscheiden sich Meinungen, Menschen und Geschmäcker ja gottseidank weit genug von einander, als das die Zahlen immer aufs Prozent genau übereinstimmen. Warum also ein Wertungssystem verwenden wo man gleich vorweg sagen muss das es recht schwammig ist? Warum nicht ein System wählen was garnicht so genau sein will? Sondern relativ unscharf und die genaueren Informationen im Fazit. Ich meine genau das wird doch auch immer gesagt. Lest euch das Fazit durch! immer wenn ich diesen Satz lese denke ich mir, das doch mit der Zahl was nicht in Ordnung sein kann damit so eine Aussage überhaupt zustande kommt. Und es liegt eben nicht am Wert sondern an der Beschaffenheit der Zahl.

Mit 100 Punkten schafft man im Endeffekt nur Unfrieden. Ein 2w2 Fan ist jetzt bestimmt auch böse weil ich Deus Ex besser fand  Wenn beides eine 8 bekommen hätte wäre das nicht passiert  Auch bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich lese die PCG wirklich gern. Ich finde nur die ZAHL die unter den Tests steht, eher kontraproduktiv und am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Das Wertungssystem finde ich ansonsten Top. (die Beispiele sind vielleicht nicht die besten. Aber die wahren Knüller aus der Liste wollte ich nicht verwenden.  )

Den einzigen Vorteil den ich bei der 100 er Werung sehe,ist das der Tester sich mehr mit der Wertung beschäftigen muss. Bei einem 10er System weiß er uU schon nach 2h das er eine acht gibt. Auf der anderen Seite werden ja auch Motivationskurven etc. geliefert. Und die Wertung beim Testen etwas vergessen zu können kann auch ein Vorteil sein.


----------



## ViktorEippert (4. Mai 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> Deus Ex fand ich persönlich um einiges denkwürdiger. Ein Spel an was ich mich noch lange erinnern werde.


 Ich auch.  Aber da kommt eben der Punkt der persönlichen Vorlieben verschiedener Menschen mit ins Spiel und auch zu einem gewissen Teil die mangelnde Vergleichbarkeit. Deus Ex zielt ja auf ganz andere Dinge ab als ein TwoWorlds. Und Deus Ex hatte leider technische Probleme, die sich in der Wertung ausdrücken müssen.




kornhill schrieb:


> Bei einem 10er System hätten beide im Zweifelsfall eine 8 bekommen. Es würde wenigstens keiner schlechter da stehen.


 Naja sie hätten wahrscheinlich beide eine 9/10 bekommen. Aber die Aussage stimmt natürlich trotzdem.

Ich persönlich bin auch eher ein Fan des 10er-Systems (allerdings in 0.5 Schritten, damit es nicht zu grob wird). Aber sehr viele Spieler wollen eben den Vergleich zwischen ihren XX liebsten RPGs, Shootern, etc. anstellen können. Und das geht nunmal nur wirklich gut, wenn die Abstufung möglichst klein sind. Man muss sich ja nur die großen RPG-Tests hier auf der Seite ansehen. In jedem wird über Wertungen diskutiert und immer werden Vergleiche getroffen. Oftmals stören sich die Leute weniger an der pauschalen Wertung an sich, sondern daran, dass Spiel XYZ weniger/mehr bekommen hat als ihr liebstes/ein verhasstes Spiel. Sieht man auch in diesem Thread wieder.

Wären das alles 8en oder 9en, würde als Argument kommen: "RPG XYZ ist doch nie und nimmer genauso gut wie RPG ABC" (Bei zwei 8en etwa). Die Wertungsdiskussion kriegt man imo nur dann wirklich weg, wenn man gänzlich auf Wertungen verzichtet. Und das würde - wie schon oft erwähnt - einfach (noch) nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Dexter11111 (4. Mai 2012)

Es geht ja noch nicht mal um ein direktes "Bestechen", es ist aber ein Allgemeines Gefühl, dass "Tests" und zahlreiche "Spieleseiten" seit Jahren und sich verstärkende "Inzestuöse Verhältnisse" mit der Spieleindustrie bilden und Magazine teilweise nur noch als verlängertes Marketinginstrument dienen und gehandhabt werden (und das teilweise auch Gegenseitig, wie vorhin gemeint wurde, so ein "Siegel" auf der Packung sei ja gute Werbung).

Ich würde eher eine Art "Stiftung Warentest" Test bevorzugen wenn überhaupt, stattdessen arbeiten da teilweise Redakteure die sich mit der Industrie identifizieren, auf Kumpel tun mit einigen Entwicklern oder selbst welche werden wollen, oder (seit Mass Effect 3 auch neu mit Jessica Chobot die für IGN/G4 arbeitet) auch teilweise in den Spielen vorkommen. Man geht zu Zahlreichen Messen und Events, wird gespeist und getränkt, unterhält sich andauernd mit den Leuten und ist im Endeffekt auch noch Abhängig, da es sonst keine "Previews" und "Interviews" oder Ähnliches gibt. Es wird sogar offen zugegeben dass man mit den Publishern über so eine Wertung "diskutiert" als ob das das normalste der Welt wäre, da kann doch am Ende nix Objektives mehr dabei rauskommen.
Bei Sachen wie DLC, DRM, Marketing und sonstigen schäbigen Geschätspraktiken die eingesetzt werden um den letzten Cent auszuquetschen wird dann oft auch mal ein Auge zugedrückt oder wegrelativiert. Sachen die bei anderen Spielen zerrissen würden fallen auf einmal entweder gar nicht auf oder werden nur nebenbei erwähnt wenn es sich um einen "Redaktions-Liebling" oder Giganten in der Industrie handelt der auch für viel Werbung zuständig ist.

Sorgen oder Ansinnen von Spielern, für die diese Testberichte und Artikel eigentlich geschrieben sein sollten fallen mal eben unter dem Tisch oder Sorgen auch noch für Hohn und Spott, das ist ein ziemlich guter Artikel dazu:
http://www.nitrobeard.com/home/2012/4/4/being-rude.html
Forbes hatte da gerade in letzter Zeit einige nette differenzierte Artikel zu einigen Themen, weil ein Großteil der Spieleredaktionen anscheinend entweder unfähig oder unwillig sind die verschiedenen Themen zu beleuchten bzw. sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, oder wenn dann nur aus der Sicht der Industrie mit dem Versuch im Kopf die neusten Praktiken an Konsumenten neben den neusten Trailern und Screenshots zu "verkaufen": 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...-a-conflict-of-interest-in-gaming-journalism/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidth...st-websites-are-built-to-please-the-industry/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...ploitation-of-gamers-is-our-own-damn-fault-2/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...and-the-pernicious-myth-of-gamer-entitlement/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...iowares-mass-effect-3-day-one-dlc-from-ashes/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2012/04/09/why-ea-won-the-worst-company-in-america-award/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2012/04/04/ea-is-the-worst-company-in-america-now-what/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...ans-entitled-gamers-or-responsible-consumers/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...favor-another-lesson-in-building-brand-trust/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2012/04/12/do-we-need-more-adults-only-games/

Während das Gewebe im Allgemeinen komplexer wird, Spieler mit KickStarter ihre Wunschprojekte finanzieren können ganz ohne DRM und mit Linux Versionen, Petitionen anscheinend anfangen zu funktionieren (wie z.B. bei Dark Souls) und viele Leute auch teilweise ihre kritischeren und differenzierteren Ansichten hinsichtlich der Spieleindustrie und vor allem großen Publishern gegenüber haben und mit anderen teilen dient die Presse immer noch Größtenteils als ein Sprachrohr für eben diese.


Anscheinend sind btw. auch beide Inseln und die Piratenklamotten bei Risen 2 schon bereits Teil des Spiels:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was passiert wenn man ein DLC downloadet/aktiviert ist, dass dialogue_german_dlc3.pak z.B. heruntergeladen wird und man dann gesprochenen Dialog für die jeweiligen DLCs bekommt. (Treasure Island ist angeblich 48MB groß)

Einige Leute haben einen Weg gefunden die DLCs mittels des Test Modes im Spiel freizuschalten, wenn man im Spiel blind "pommes" eintippt sollte "TestMode Activated" erscheinen, der dann die Konsole freischaltet, mit ^ kann man Sie aufrufen und "DLC helper" spawnen:

spawn dlc1h
spawn dlc2h
spawn dlc3h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt ihr das wird in irgendeinem der tollen Magazine die 80-90 gegeben haben jemals thematisiert werden?

Diablo 3 ist ein weiteres gutes Thema, welches im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger keinen SinglePlayer-Modus mehr enthält, keinen LAN-Modus mehr bereitstellt, nun einen Always-Online-DRM benützt, Mods zu einem ban führen können und dazu noch ein Cash-Shop Auktionshaus was unter anderem in Südkorea dafür gesorgt hat dass es nicht freigegeben wurde bevor das AH entfernt war und mit illegalen Online-Glücksspielen verglichen wurde:
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/2012/01/123_102230.html
http://daeity.blogspot.de/2011/09/diablo-3-and-illegal-online-gambling.html
Auch Spielerisch haben Sie das komplette Skill- und Statsystem gestrichen was den Vorgänger ausgemacht hat.
Denkt ihr das wird in vielen Testbericht Ansatzweise negativ beleuchtet werden (obwohl es in fast jeder Diskussion zwischen Spielern auftaucht, oft mit einem Hinweis auf Torchlight 2 oder Grim Dawn) ?


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2012)

hm nja, wieder so Wunschdenken, Stiftung Warentest und besser, ja genau, als ob die was anderes machen
Außerdem, soviel Text der sich doch irgendwie einfach zerbröseln läßt mit der alten Phrase:"Les mal den Test"
Denn in jedem Test steht immer drin was es für DLCs gibt und auch in diesem Fall, dass die viel zu Teuer sind

Und naja, ähm, dir ist auch schon klar das die Hälfte deiner "Fakten" von Diablo ganz einfach Falsch sind und/oder die hälfte Fehlt?
Z.B. ist es schonmal Blödsinn das es keinen SP hat und es neben dem Echt-Geld AH zum einem vorher schon seit Ewigkeiten Ebay gab und dazu auch immer noch ein normales AH


----------



## kornhill (4. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Ich auch.  Aber da kommt eben der Punkt der persönlichen Vorlieben verschiedener Menschen mit ins Spiel und auch zu einem gewissen Teil die mangelnde Vergleichbarkeit. Deus Ex zielt ja auf ganz andere Dinge ab als ein TwoWorlds. Und Deus Ex hatte leider technische Probleme, die sich in der Wertung ausdrücken müssen.
> 
> 
> Naja sie hätten wahrscheinlich beide eine 9/10 bekommen. Aber die Aussage stimmt natürlich trotzdem.
> ...


 
Falls man das System umstellen sollte, würde ich die Chance nutzen um den Wertungsbereich etwas zu senken. Also Titel wie Deus Ex etc. bei einer 8 einstufen. Eines der Probleme ist doch das es nach oben hin so wenig Platz gibt. So würde man sich wieder etwas Luft nach oben verschaffen ohne das es so auffallen würde. 

Das man bei einem 100er System genauer vergleichen kann, stimmt nur theoretisch. In der Praxis  unterscheiden sich die Tester, Spiele und Geschmäcker zu sehr von einander als das man eine sinnvolle und vergleichsfähige Zahl unter ein Spiel schreiben kann. Für sich selber genommen passt die Zahl sehr oft. Sobald man anfängt die Wertung im Kontext mit anderen Wertungen zu sehen wird es vogelwild und oft ... Naja ... Ungerecht. Das gleiche passiert natürlich auch bei einer 10er oder 20er Wertung. Nur hier ist der Kontext kleiner. 

Umso mehr Wertungen es werden die man vergleicht umso unmöglicher wird auch der Vergleich. 

Diskussionen und Streit kann man damit natürlich nicht verhindern. Vieleicht gäbe es etwas weniger ... ähem nein gäbe es nicht 
Das das Fazit und der Text mehr Gewicht bekommt, und man dem Tester nicht so an den Karren fahren kann sind auf jeden Fall Vorteile 

(Ich hatte in der Liste der Wertungen (s. Unten) Amalur vergessen. Hier hatte ich das Gefühl das man etwas aus diesen hohen RPG Bewertungen ausbrechen will. Das hatte glaube ich 79, war ein  spaßiges Spiel. 

Auf alle Fälle danke für die Antwort. Ich wollte die Wertungssystem Diskussion mal wieder etwas anschubsen. Vieleicht wäre es mal wieder Zeit für eine Umfrage oder Ähnliches.


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin gegen ein 10er-System. Das sagt zu wenig aus. Da hat man dann irgendwann zuviele identische Wertungen, die aber durch nichts zu erklären sind. Kennt man doch von Filmen ... 
Es sei denn man macht es mit Komma-Zahlen (als 0.1 bis 9.9) ... aber dann kann man auch gleich  beim 100er-System bleiben.

EDIT:
Dann kommt es früher oder später immer zu so schwammigen Zusätzen wie "das ist eine gute 7". ^^
Da kann dann erst recht keiner mehr was mit anfangen.


----------



## Priest301 (5. Mai 2012)

Kann mir mal einer verraten, wie da 86% von der Redaktion und 85% der Leser zustande kommen? 
Sowohl das verkorkste, träge Kampfsystem, Grafik-Bugs, die mir beim normalen Durchspielen aufgefallen sind (die vielleicht übersehbar sind, jedoch ohne Suchen auffallen, was in meinen Augen schwer wiegt), dazu Quest-Bugs als auch dieses fehlende "epische" Gefühl rechtfertigt eine gerade mal eine Wertung im 70er-Bereich. Die ganze Zeit war nur diese Stimmung da: "Gleich kommt es, gleich. Oh, das ist schon der Endkampf. Mmh, kam wohl doch nicht mehr, dieses fesselnde Gefühl." Denn genau das hat Risen 2 gefehlt. 
Schusswaffen cool, aber zu stumpf ablaufend in Gefechten. Mit Säbel gegen Monster kämpfen is nicht so gut, da Blocken nichts bringt. Die Richtung, die Piranha Bytes eingeschlagen gefällt mir, die Story, trotz fehlender Dramatik und mittelmäßigen deutschen Synchronsprechern, weiß zu unterhalten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz kommt es nicht einmal ansatzweise an seinen Vorgänger ran. Zu sehr auf Konsole geschnitten, an den falschen Punkten komplexer gemacht. Das mit den Klamotten zusammen stellen ist echt nicht nötig. Ich erwartete etwas im Stil von Rang verdienen, neue Sachen bekommen, besser werden. 

Klar, den nächsten Teil werde ich mir auch kaufen, werde diesen allerdings skeptischer betrachten. Denn was PB hier gemacht hat, ist der gleiche be*******ne Weg, den Spellbound mit Arcania gegangen ist. Ob ich Lust habe, R2 noch mal durchzuspielen kann ich nur die gleiche Antwort wie bei Arcania geben: Lol, warum?


----------



## Priest301 (5. Mai 2012)

Ok, hab grad gesehen sind 77% bei den Lesern. Schon realistischer. Aber der Rest meines letzten Kommentares bleibt bestehen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Mai 2012)

Gut, der Thread ist ein wenig im OT angekommen. Aber der Grundtenor bleibt, wie Kornhill ihn auch treffend beschrieben hat. Es gibt sehr viele, anteilsmäßig zu viele Spiele, die eine Kaufempfehlung erhalten. Von den in seinem Thread aufgetauchten Spielen sind die CRPG mit einer Wertung von weniger als 80 klar in der Minderheit. Wer aber kauft sich alle Spiele ab 80, wenn auch nur in "seinem" Genre ? Die wenigsten, denn dann müssten sogar die CRPGer nach der PCG mehr als ein halbes Dutzend CRPG jedes Jahr kaufen. Das ist aber eine Minderung der Kaufberatung. Deswegen wäre ein 10er System nicht schlecht, meinetwegen auch mit 0,5 er Schritten. Dann kann der Tester Risen 2 auch mit gutem Gewissen eine 7,5 geben und ME 3 vielleicht eine 8,0. Ein "Musskauf" wäre dann vielleicht erst ab 8,5 gegeben.


----------



## ING (6. Mai 2012)

ich hab eher das gefühl das man sich in die wertungen etwas verrannt hat weil man grundsätzlich in der vergangenheit gern mal etwas höher gewertet hat. in folge dessen muss man einem "guten" spiel mindestens 80% geben weil es sonst schon als "schlecht" gilt.

hinzu kommt der hohe erwartungsdruck der publisher auf eine gute wertung, da ist man als redakteur mehr oder weniger schon gezwungen immer irgendwas um die 90% zu geben wenn ein großer name auf der verpackung steht, sonst spielt der publisher schnell die beleidigte leberwurst was nachteile beim nächsten hype mit sich bringen kann.

stellt euch mal das disaster vor wenn crysis 2 nur irgendwas um ne 70er wertung bekommen hätte, nicht nur das man sich mit dem jahrelangen übertriebenen hype selbst in die pfanne hauen würde, ea wäre so dermaßen pissed das sich die pcg crysis als zugpferd abschnallen könnte und dann bleibt nur noch die cinematic mod


----------



## Vordack (7. Mai 2012)

Man ist das OT hier...

Zu Risen 2...

Ich hab jetzt 22 Stunden Spielzeit und bin fertig mit Taratigua oder so, der Schwertküste, Caldera und Antigua.

Offen habe ich zur Zeit noch 4 Inseln glaube ich. Also schätze ich dass ich 35-45 Stunden Spielzeit insgesamt haben werde, von denen ich keine Minute bereue. Ernsthaft, bei der Spielwelt, dem Detaileichtum und daß es in jeder Ecke etwas zu entdecken gibt fühle ich mich an Gothic 1 und 2 erinnert.

Ich höre immer beschweren daß die Kochanimationen weggefallen sind; allerdings höre ich nie das es zum Beispiel die "Schatztruhe ausbuddel" Animation oder die "Goldadern-kloppen" Animation gibt... Naja, nur ne Überlegung...

Für mich auf jeden Fall ein toller Nachfolger, von der Atmo fühle ich mich besser unterhalten als Risen 1.

Einzig die Performance lässt noch zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (7. Mai 2012)

Wieso sollte es zu irgendwelchen Animationen, die sowieso schon zum Standard der Gothic/Risen - Spiele gehören, besondere Äußerungen geben ? Nein, PB hat einfach ein paar Animationen weggelassen, was ein wenig der Atmosphäre schadet. Das sollte aber wohl kaum das große Problem bei Risen 2 sein.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Gut, der Thread ist ein wenig im OT angekommen. Aber der Grundtenor bleibt, wie Kornhill ihn auch treffend beschrieben hat. Es gibt sehr viele, anteilsmäßig zu viele Spiele, die eine Kaufempfehlung erhalten. Von den in seinem Thread aufgetauchten Spielen sind die CRPG mit einer Wertung von weniger als 80 klar in der Minderheit. Wer aber kauft sich alle Spiele ab 80, wenn auch nur in "seinem" Genre ? Die wenigsten, denn dann müssten sogar die CRPGer nach der PCG mehr als ein halbes Dutzend CRPG jedes Jahr kaufen. Das ist aber eine Minderung der Kaufberatung. Deswegen wäre ein 10er System nicht schlecht, meinetwegen auch mit 0,5 er Schritten. Dann kann der Tester Risen 2 auch mit gutem Gewissen eine 7,5 geben und ME 3 vielleicht eine 8,0. Ein "Musskauf" wäre dann vielleicht erst ab 8,5 gegeben.


 
Ist auf jeden Fall eine interessante Idee, das 10er-System. Andererseits: Wenn man da 0,5er Schritte macht, bleibt doch alles gleich! Dann gibt es statt einer 86 eben eine 8,5. Da sehe ich keinen Unterschied allein durch den Systemwechsel.
Zu deiner Frage mit der Kaufempfehlung: Klar kann sich nicht jedermann alle Spiele ab 80 kaufen. Aber dadurch werden diese ja nicht schlechter, es gibt eben einfach nur jede Menge. Da muss dann auch mal der Spieler selbst entscheiden, was ihn am meisten interessiert.


----------



## maggi92 (7. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt rund 11 Stunden Spielzeit und muss sagen, dass meine Erwartungen schon übertroffen wurden. 
Ich habe mich sofort zu Hause gefühlt auf den schönen Inseln, es gibt einfach soviel zu entdecken und erkunden, auch das Piraten-Ambiente gefällt mir echt gut. 
Zum verkorksten Kampfsystem: Das war in den früheren Gothic- und Risen-Teilen ja auch nicht gerade prickelnd. Find ich aber egal, da ich es gewöhnt bin von früher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2012)

Für Risen 2 gibt es jetzt einen Patch: 

_Features
- Spieler kann nun die meisten Angriffe von Monstern blocken
- Spieler verfügt über einen "Ausweichen"-Move im Kampf - doppeltes Drücken der Richtungstasten bei gehaltener rechter Maustaste

Balance/Tweaks
- Es werden nur noch maximal zehn Autosaves angelegt
- Verbesserung im Angriffsverhalten der Monster KI
- Verbesserung im Angriffsverhalten wenn Charactere von hinten angegriffen wurden
- Verbesserung in der Darstellung der Vegetation
- Verbesserung der Sichtweite für Gegenstände
- Verbesserung der Darstellung des Geländes

- Kanonen sabotieren in Puerto Isabella ist jetzt wesentlich einfacher
- Händlerin an der Schwertküste verkauft jetzt auch Rum
- Exploit beim Schießen-Minispiel entfernt
- Lebenspunkte von Mara erhöht
- Stahlbarts Hut kann nun nicht mehr verkauft werden

Bugfixes
- Bäume in der Entfernung flackern nun auf NVidia Karten nicht mehr
- Probleme mit Grafikkarten im SLI Verbund gelöst
- Absturz bei Verwendung eines 7.1 Soundsystems behoben
- Selten auftretenden Absturz beim Klettern behoben
- Fehler bei "Rückkehr zum Schiff" Option behoben
- Fehler bei Regen in Innenräumen behoben
- Crew-Mitglieder können nun nicht mehr von Monstern getötet werden
- Spieler erhält nun das Item-Narrensaft nach dem Brauen
- Fehler beim Erlernen von bestimmten Fähigkeiten behoben
- Diverse Exploits entfernt_​ _Quelle_


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2012)

Interesant und gut dass die das mit dem Pflanzen gefixt haben, das sah ja schon irgendwie ziemlich Panne aus


----------

